# EDC - What's in Your Pocket(s)??



## UnknownVT

*EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

Is that a Flashlight in your pocket -
or are you just pleased to see me?
(with apologies to Mae West)

EDC = EveryDay Carry -

So what's in your pockets?
other than the expected wallet and keys - what *Flashlights* and gadgets are there for your everyday carry?

I have 3 different EDC combinations - for 

(1) normal out of my house EDC
(2) at home
(3) air travel

(1) *normal - out of my house* -





left to right
Victorinox Scientist model - with customized handles - carried in a SackUp (underneath the knife)
Dorcy LED 1AAA - single AAA cell white LED flashlght - this replaces the Ultra-G mainly because of the momentary push-ON tail-switch - but see these threads:
Dorcy 1AAA vs. ArcAAA vs. Ultra-G 
Dorcy 1AAA #2 (vs ArcAAA vs Ultra-G vs Dorcy #1) 
Canon PowerShot A70 - 3Mp digicam - yes, I do carry it everyday and everywhere on a neoprene belt pouch - I take a lot of photos (checkout the photos via the url in my sig - several of my photos are on band's web sites)
Photon 1 Yellow - LED light on my keyring - been there for over 6+ years and battery's still fine - at one time my only light, that's a belt clip for carrying the keys.

(2) *at Home*
Remember at home I would have pretty easy access to all my lights and tools and knives - so I only carry on my person:




left to right
Kershaw/Ken Onion LEEK - Speed-Safe assisted opening frame-lock - fast, easy access, sleek/slim and "right-sized" for me.
Another Dorcy LED 1AAA - replaces another Ultra-G.

(3) *Air Travel* -
with air travel security - my EDC is different for when I have to travel by Air, I try to minimize my carry -




left to right
Victorinox Yeoman - as is, carried in a SackUp - placed in checked luggage for actual air travel, carried in pocket after arriving at destination - I do this because I do not want any possibility of losing my normal EDC customized SAK - also an unmodified SAK is easily recognizable and not usually regarded as a weapon.
Canon PowerShot A70 - 3Mp digicam - as above
Photon 1 Yellow - on keyring - as above - but when abroad I do not have to carry my keys, so I am light-less so to speak, and often am caught wishing I had my light on me - I may well remove the Photon 1 Yellow from the keyring to carry, or think about taking the Dorcy LED 1AAA or Ultra-G.

So what do you EDC?

Do your EDCs vary?

Show us pics... please. 

_[edit: Mar/16/2004 - changed photo hosting]_


----------



## smokinbasser

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

A TW4, kershaw minitask,photon II on keys around houseand on travels. I always have at least 4 lights very near at home or traveling by car.I don't fly.


----------



## Big_Ed

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

I EDC an Arc LSL-P, Photon 2 (white), and Mag Solitare (soon to be replaced with Arc AAA). If I'm at work, I have a Leatherman multi-tool on my belt.


----------



## ubermensch

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

Everywhere at all times; Leatherman wave, super LGI, MM+ with Q3, and occasionaly and L3D.


----------



## Blackbeagle

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

Everywhere except where banned: ASP Key Defender, cell phone, (Used to be G2 & X5, now...) SL TT2L, SL Stylus, LM Micra.

When working, add SL Stinger, Mag 3D (company supplied), LM SuperTool.


----------



## tylerdurden

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

On my belt: Leathman Pulse, NiteIze phone holster containing Nokia 8260, Leatherman Micra, and Arc AAA.

Kershaw Chive clipped IWB.

On keyring: White Inova Microlight

In pocket: Arc Grey. Sometimes I'll carry the CNC-123 instead, but not often. I usually carrly a 1x123 McLux BB500/TWAK clipped to that pocket as well.


----------



## MenaceSQL

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

Arc AAA-CPF on keychain, Arc LSH-P on belt pouch, McGizmo X3T Mclux-PR in pocket.


----------



## PhotonBoy

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

Dorcy 1AA Luxeon Mod (MR Bulk), Arc AAA Std., Swiss Army knife w/ file & scissors, keys, spare AA + AAA cells, pen, Nokia 5125 phone, Sharp 256K organizer


----------



## SUREFARC

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

LSHP on belt pouch too.


----------



## Quickbeam

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

Currently my flashlight EDC is just my blue anodize CPF Arc AAA. If I'm going out at night I'll put the A2, L4 or TL-2 on my belt in a sheath, depending on my mood.


----------



## Mark_Paulus

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

White Inova Microlight on my Keychain (directly on the keyring, w/o the clip). A Victorinox Tinker (Mainly for the Phillips head), and a chapstick (My wife seems to need it more than I do /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif )


----------



## pjandyho

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

As a photographer, I also had an EDC light that I carry everyday on location shoot or for use in studio. My standard EDC used to be Innova X5T but I have since changed it to the SF E1e + KL1 outfit.

Andy Ho
My Photo Gallery


----------



## Dukester

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

Depends - If I am just staying on the property I usually throw my "AA" MiniMag in my pocket as it will take care of a lot of my needs for just lighting a path to the woodpile to fetch some more wood. If I go off property I bring my Scorpion. If I know I am going to put myself in a less than ideal setting (Christmas shopping at night) the TL-3 Xenon is at my side.


----------



## flash....

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

Always Carry my Modded ARC AAA with a 1 watt LS and lens from leds as small as possible.

Its all I need for EDC.

Other wise any number of 50 or so different lights....


----------



## MikeF

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

Pocket by Pocket listing, Royal Robbins 5.11 Tactical pants: /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Left front:
TW-4, Cash in Silver Dollar Money Clip, CRKT Pocket Knife, Leatherman Crunch, Mini Garage Door Opener

Right Front:
Loose Coins, 25 year old Leatherman Tool that flips open like a Bali-Song knife, Leatherman Micra, Leatherman/Radio Shack 9 in 1 Precision Tool, Endres slotted/phillips screwdriver, General Tools 5 tip Jewlers screwdriver set, Car Key Ring with Arc AAA, 3-PhotonII (White, Red, Green) Swiss Tech Utili-Key, and Car Alarm Clicker.

Right Leg Cell Phone/Pocket Knife Pocket:
Surefire L4 - Bezel Up!!

Belt Loop Accessory Ring:
Arc LSH-P #878

Left Cargo Pocket:
Surefire L6

Right Cargo Pocket:
Wallet

This leaves the back pockets empty for sitting and driving, and the I quickly can add to left back pocket 2 extra BetacamSX video tapes and to the right back pocket 2 IDX Lithium-Ion NP style batteris for the Broadcast camera I use at work.

Belt has Cell Phone, Scorpion in case, Electronic Leash (Pager).

Left Shirt Pocket:
Belkin Quadra, Sharpie, Pilot V-Razor Fiber Pen, Pilot Ball Pen (for carbons), Pocket Map

Right Shirt Pocket:
Pill box, Burt's Bees Hand Salve, Nail Clipper.

Neck Lanyard with:
Station ID, Press Credentials, Card Key in clear pouch that also has Safety Pins, Micro-Fiber Lens Cloth, Extra Business Cards. 
I am currently wearing Royal Robbins 5.11 Tactical pants, and they are very comfortable. The only downside is when I carried my L4 in a Bezel down position in the small left leg cell phone/pocket knife pocket, it wore a thin spot into the pocket. When I carry the L4 bezel up, I do not notice any more excessive wear. This is not a problem with the pants, just with how I was carrying the L4.


----------



## Alan Hsu

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

Lambda's wonderful Nano-mate (w/Turbo head) on my keychain; DSpeck's beautiful (in the eyes of an engineer by training) Firefly in my left jeans pocket; McGizmo's McLux-PR/TWAK/DB1000 in my jacket pocket (if I wear one).


----------



## Nathan S

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

Today I'm carrying the following: 

Arc LSH - P

CRK Mnandi

CRK small classic wood inlay Sebenza

Victorinox Cyber Tool 34

wallet

roller pen

cell phone

disposable lighter

keys on a carabiner w/Arc AAA, spy capsule, Traser Glow Ring and Victorinox Rambler


----------



## Mark_Larson

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

Right now, i have a Dorcy AAA on a lanyard around my neck, keys in left front pocket, and Student ID and pen in right front pocket. Nothing in any other pocket. (I'm at uni)


----------



## Mark_Larson

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

Uhh... so who locked the post and then unlocked it? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif


----------



## HesNot

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

MikeF - wow, you're one prepared guy!

OK - I work in an office and wear a suit every day, so my actual pocket carry is generally limited to:

Left:
ARC AAA CPF
Coach Card case

Right:
Kershaw Chive or today it is my new Spyderco Delica Carbon Fiber

Shirt:
Mostly a Caran d'Ache Ecridor ballpoint or Waterman Expert II fountain pen.

In my briefcase (Land's End Canvas - you can't kill them) I have: ARC LSHP, Surefire E2e, Motorola V60i, Palm Tungsten T, spare batteries, Leatherman C2.

Around the house:

ARC AAA (red) and ARC LSHP with 2AA tailpiece, pocket folder of some sort. Since I have other lights and tools at my disposal I don't often carry much more than the above which meet almost all my "must have immediately" needs.

I carry my briefcase when I travel so I basically keep the same stuff with me on the road as when I'm at work.


----------



## torment

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

Fossil Wallet
Chris Reeve Sebenza
Nokia 8265 cell
Car keys

Probably EDC an ARC AAA if I get one for the holidays. I just can't stand carrying a lot of stuff on myself.


----------



## Charles Bradshaw

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

Since I am normally at home (95% of the time), I have my Ultra hanging from my left front belt loop via aluminum carabiner. This also goes with me everywhere, and is normally the only light I EDC.


----------



## UnknownVT

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

[ QUOTE ]
*MikeF said:*
Pocket by Pocket listing, Royal Robbins 5.11 Tactical pants: /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif
<huge & enviable list snipped> 

[/ QUOTE ]

Never mind all that gear -

show us a pic of the pants! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## kaseri

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

EDC for me is an ARC LSH-P in addition to a Microtech Mini SOCOM Elite Framelock.


----------



## Roy

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

Right pocket......Arc AAA on key chain
Left pocket.......Firefly
Shirt pocket......Samsung A460 folding cell phone


----------



## 4x4Dragon

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

it varies from week to week.......well from day to day usually but as of right now i have on my person the following:

Arc LSL-P 2nd(in my pocket attached to SL TL-2 lanyard which is in turn attached to my belt loop via a purple mini carabiner)
Arc AA 1st(hanging from the carabiner mentioned above, outside my pocket for quick release)
Arc AAA 1st(on a Combat Rocks lanyard around my neck)
Arc AAA turquoise 1st(on my keychain)

C.R.K.T. PECK(gold/chrome) on my keychain

oh almost forgot, a UK 2aaa mini pocket light on my keychain as well to be used as a spare AAA cell holder /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

so, that's ALL, only 5 lights on my person right now /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

I'm at home 95% of the time too, and the pants I use don't have pockets in them. When I use my scooter chair thingie to go out, things would fall out of pockets anyway.

When I do go somewhere, my EDC is different almost every time. I keep a Nokia cellular telephone in a homemade holster on the side of my wheelchair, and a manual tire guage is clipped to the front of this holster. There's a blue nylon bag on the floorboard of my chair, where it sits right between my feet as I ride. That's where most of the rest of my EDC stuff goes. These three items are very constant. As for what I'm EDC'ing right now at this very moment, I honestly don't know - I'd have to go and check the bag. My EDC changes about as often as you'd change your underwear. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif
I guess that's one of the of the perils (or perks) of being a flashlight reviewer... 

(Edit)
Oh, and there are green and ice blue Glow Rings on my keychain, attached to the "ignition" key on my electric wheelchair all the time except when I'm using a key from it.


----------



## stockwiz

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

arc AAA CPF version on the keychain, along with a tritium glowring, and soon some cheap white and red LED photons.


----------



## AR15Fan

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

ARC AAA, Surefire A2, Spyderco Delica, Glock 26.


----------



## mporter

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

Arc AAA on keychain
Arc LSHF-P in pants pocket 

The Arc LSHF-P with the Fraen Low Profile optic to produce a more tightly focused beam is my favorite EDC light. It's small enough to always have with me. It's bright and white enough for all indoor tasks. The Fraen optic gives it more reach into tight places, like under the refrigerator. I can easily grip the rubber Kroll switch in teeth and have both hands free when necessary. I am inseparable from this light. I use it constantly.

When I go out, I usually wear a jacket and then I also have these in the jacket pockets:
SF L5 or L6 (perfect for outside tasks and walking)
SF M6 (with 500 lumens bulb -- for long throw needs)

I am ready for all occasions.


----------



## dasfx

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

Three sets:
EDC 1:
I have some pants from REI which have a "sunglasses" pocket which holds my L1 or LSL-P + AAA pack just right. So, L1, Arc AAA (red), Benchmade Mini-Griptilian, Leatherman P4
ENC 2: 
For other pants: Arc AAA (Red), Mini-Grip, P4, LSL on belt
Light weight:
Arc AA or Arc AAALE, Spyderco Jester (w nasty green handle), P4

DasFX


----------



## roguesw

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

Mclux clipped to right pocket, 
pr head with spare batteries in bag,


----------



## Wave

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

Kel-Tec P32 Pistol, CRKT M-16 Folder, SureFire 6P


----------



## Double_A

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

Arc-AAA, SF E2e, Leatherman Micra, Benchmade Mini-AFCK, Fisher Space pen, Panasonic Alure Cellphone (yes in pocket)

GregR


----------



## Bravo25

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

Leatherman side clip
SL Scorpion + 4 extra batteries
Fisher Space Pen
Key Defender Pepper Spray.
Handcuff key
All In A Bianchi M1030 Pouch.


----------



## _mike_

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

Always carry these:
Arc AAA
Arc LSH-P (second)
$1.00 led light
Swiss-Tech micro tool
car/house keys
3/16" snap clip

Rotate various combinations of these:
Benchmade 943
Benchmade 556
CRKT M16-13Z
Kershaw Chive
Schrade LB7
Greco Whisper folder
SAK Tinker
Sears Stockman
SuperKnife


----------



## **DONOTDELETE**

*EDC - What\'s in MY Pocket(s)??*

Today, just lint from the mecerized cotton pockets and the key to my briefcase that carries all the other stuff you guys carry in your pockets. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smirk.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## McGizmo

*Re: EDC - What\'s in MY Pocket(s)??*

KT,

You think you're so clever! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif I have a big hole in the bottom of my pocket so I can put as many things in there as I want! I also have a trail to fall back on! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## FC.

*Re: EDC - What\'s in MY Pocket(s)??*

A Smith&Wesson knife
A Mini-Maglite(black)
A Timex
A Disposable camera
A Bic

Yep, that's it.


----------



## BlindedByTheLite

*Re: EDC - What\'s in MY Pocket(s)??*

i carry my Arc AAA in my pocket.. when i open my LSL on Christmas i'll probly carry that too.

and i carry either my Streamlight 3AA Luxeon or my PT40 in the hammer loop on my carpenter pants if i'm going out to work some.

Edit: i'm also thinking about purchasing a knife for EDC.. however i don't feel familiar enough with knives to purchase something in my price range.


----------



## BentHeadTX

*Re: EDC - What\'s in MY Pocket(s)??*

Keychain -- Arc AA and tiny swiss army knife
Belt -- Minimag/BB500 R2H/Fraen LP/Kroll
Right pocket tool pouch when at work -- Micro Illuminator, Leatherman super tool, small 4 in 1 screwdriver, 4" adjustable wrench, standard/metric allen wrenches fold out and a digital multimeter. 

Overseas trips for entertainment in tents
Same as above but add either Infinity Ultra red or white around my neck and an Anglelux 2D clipped to my belt or close by.


----------



## bgenlvtex

*Re: EDC - What\'s in MY Pocket(s)??*

MikeF; you should really consider some sort of personal floatation device to round out that rig /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif

And I thought I was a little heavy;
Victorinox Cybertool 29
Leatherman Mini
Infinity Ultra-G
PhotonII(green)
12keys and change

LED Museum; air gauge? for your transport unit?


----------



## MikeF

*Re: EDC - What\'s in MY Pocket(s)??*

bgenlvtex said:
MikeF; you should really consider some sort of personal floatation device to round out that rig /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif


Does a spare tire around the middle count?? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*Re: EDC - What\'s in MY Pocket(s)??*

[ QUOTE ]
*bgenlvtex said:*
LED Museum; air gauge? for your transport unit? 

[/ QUOTE ]
Yup, nothing but!!!
It's one of those manual chrome plated tire pressure gauges with the white stem thing that comes up when you press the business end into a pneumatic tire valve stem, then you read the air pressure from the white thing on the guage. When finished, you push the white thing back into the barrel of the gauge and put it away.

I don't have one of those fancy schmancy digital ones - that's money I don't have or money I couldn't spend on one.
The one I have now cost something like $6 at a gas station, and I bought it some number of years ago.


----------



## Eugene

*Re: EDC - What\'s in MY Pocket(s)??*

left pocket is a 2AAA minimag
Right pocket has a Lexar 128M usb flash drive, coin holder and keycahin / psk
The keycain psk is a Bosco leather key case with Arc AAA, P38, watchband compass, Gerber Ridge Knife, and keys.


----------



## SockMan

*Re: EDC - What\'s in MY Pocket(s)??*

Right Pocket:
Pen Drive Plus 2.0 256M USB flash drive
Keychain with Infinity Ultra

Left Pocket:
Arc LS (sometimes with 123 tailcap, sometimes with AAs)
Wallet (no flashlight here!)

I used to carry a 3.5 inch Smith & Wesson knife, but I rarely used it as anything besides a letter opener. Besides, I had to make more room for my Arc! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## jtice

*Re: EDC - What\'s in MY Pocket(s)??*

Left Pocket: 
Arc LSH-P on x23 Mclux pack. Arc AA.

Right Pocket: 
Arc AAA on keys.


----------



## sigp6

*Re: EDC - What\'s in MY Pocket(s)??*

SF L4 clipped to left front pocket,SF A2 in left cargo pant leg pocket, Photon on keychain, soon an ARC AA on keychain.

EDIT: Oh, you wanted everything. Well in that case add a Spyderco Delica clipped to right pocket and a Kahr MK9 on my right hip.


----------



## 1581zebra

*Re: EDC - What\'s in MY Pocket(s)??*

lf pocket- keys- sometimes case pocket knife
rf- mini bic, & cash
lr- wallet, lsh-s 2aa
rr- emerson commander, leatherman sideclip
right hip- glock 19 w/ hicap in custom bladetech /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
left hip- spare hicap from 17 downloaded to 16 in wild bills leather, sf g2/p61 in sf combat holster
wild bills leather belt
left shirt- doral lights, paper for notes, fisher pen
right shirt- sl stylus
left jacket- 2 way radio 
right- cherry chapstick- yummy
danners on the feet, and while working, kel-tec p32 on left ankle.
i think about 12 lbs /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif
guess i should've changed my sig line a month or so ago


----------



## Geode

*Re: EDC - What\'s in MY Pocket(s)??*

Arc AAA, reeve or benchmade folder, photonII - red.


----------



## emann

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

A Gerber multi-tool, Kershaw Blackout pocket knife, Dorcey 1AAA Led and a Surefire L4.


----------



## Rothrandir

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

heres pretty much what i edc. where everything goes depends somewhat on my pair of pants, and which pair have holes in what pockets /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif


----------



## SilverFox

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

Well let's see...

ARC LSH-P and a Super Leatherman in a Rip Off holster,
ARC AAA on my key chain,
TigerLight in my hand.

The TigerLight will kind of fit into my pocket, but its a bit tight.

The TigerLight has been spending more time in my pocket since I got a BF-990. There is no way it will fit in any pocket. I just hand carry it.

Tom


----------



## jtice

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

OK, I have a pic of my EDC now.
The knife sometimes varies. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## sotyakr

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

Everyday:
House and Car keys
Subaru remote
Arc AAA LE w/BP Mini Clip
Spyderco Ladybug II w/BP Mini Clip
StylusPlus 4-way pen/PDA stylus
Columbia wallet
Ace comb
Chapstick

At work - all of above, plus:
Spyderco Native (FRN/ComboEdge)
Royal Robbins 5.11, Basecamp pants, Bluewater shorts or Columbia ROC pants (as uniform when open, Levi's when closed)
On belt:
Work keys on ring w/BP Gate Snap and REI carabiner 
Leatherman Micra w/BP Mini Clip
Leatherman Pulse in Ripoffs holster
Arc LSL-S in Arc pouch
Pelican M6 (optional)
Motorola Radius SP50 radio


Misc. non-work carry:
Spyderco MeerKat (PlainEdge) or
Spyderco Calypso Jr. (PlainEdge)
On belt:
Arc LSL-S in Arc pouch
Panasonic EB-TX310 Allure cell phone


----------



## Chop

*Re: EDC - What\'s in MY Pocket(s)??*

My EDC depends on my mode of dress.

If I'm wearing a suit:
1. Colt Mustang Plus II
2. Modded KL4 on E1e body
3. Benchmade McHenry & Williams 705

If I'm wearing jeans and such:
1. Either a Kimber Eclipse Commander Model or a Ruger SP101
2. Modded KL4 on E2e body
3. Benchmade McHenry & Williams 710

These have usually covered whatever I've come across. If I was going to do without any one of the above, it would probably be the gun. I've used those the least. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## DrJ

*Re: EDC - What\'s in MY Pocket(s)??*

.


----------



## ferreter

*Re: EDC - What\'s in MY Pocket(s)??*

Hmmm... Where to start?

At Work:

Leatherman Wave
Surefire 6P (soon to be L4)
Spyderco Spyderench
SAK Champion
Benchmade 910
work phone
Work keys with PT pulsar LED

Out and About:

Leatherman Wave & tool adaptor
Surefire 6P & Leatherman tool adaptor converted to take 4 CR123 bateries (seen on CPF)
Mobile phone
keys with PT Pulsar LED

Thats about it...


Ferreter


----------



## Owen

*Re: EDC - What\'s in MY Pocket(s)??*

BM 520
Vnox Recruit
LM SuperTool 200
blue lacquer Fisher Space Pen
SF E2e/KL4
SF E1e/KL1
keys w/Vnox Classic & white Photon II, notebook, watch, wallet, kubotan

I'm at work 95% of the time /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## philc5b

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

In the right front pocket car keys with a blue coin cell led from NRA. House Keys, and all of my loose coins, cliped out side the pocket a Nokia 3595 phone. Left front pocket,Arc AAA attached to a small 3ft. tape measure, key ring with miscellaneous keys, including a spare car key,money clip,Spydeco Endura plain edge clipit,11 gram container of Fox pepper spray 5.3 million SHU.Right side belt a Leatherman Wave in the nylon holster.Left belt a Surefire G2 with G2Z bezel and lock out tail cap in a nylon holster.Right rear pocket, a comb.Left rear pocket, wallet.That covers numbers 1,& 2, when in my car because I don't travel by air.I have a PT Surge, Brinkan LX, Mag 2D with filtered lens from Flashlight Lens,Eveready 4AAA DB,Rayovac 2 AAA clip light.Also at home lights that I do not carry but have, are Streamlight 4 AA Led, and 4 AA Xenon,Steamlight 3C Xenon,Streamlight Polystinger with HP head,(buy the way this thing works great, I think Streamlight is worried about stripping the treads and not over heating.)Mag 6D with 5D bulb (really makes this baby brite,not sure how long the bulb will last)also added the filtered lens from Flashlight Lens, Surefire G2Z NRA with click switch,Vector 4AA Cold Cathode Fluorescent/Xenon/Led (found this at a Meijer store),Rayovac Sportsman 3AAA clip on Led.Also for real heavy duty lights I have a 500,000 cp.LSI spot, a 2million cp Coleman spot, and a 3.5 million cp Thor spot, all of these are recharge able. And I have 1 million cp Sun Spot spot light that needs to be plugged into a dc power source. I probably have a few more lights around that I have forgotten.


----------



## philc5b

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

Sorry if that last post ran a little long.


----------



## Steve Andrews

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*


----------



## sideshowandy

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

Suunto Explorer watch
CRK Large Sebenza
ARC AAA
Usually a 2 cell Surefire (L4, A2 or E2E/KL1, or all of them...)
However i often carry my X5 simply cause i love the design

Recently I bought an ARC LSHF - I have a Surefire laynard attached to it - i suspect that this will now be my most heavily used light - it is powerful yet small enough to be comfortable to carry around the neck so is always available when backpacking, fishing etc


----------



## Ned

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

ARC LSH-P or Surefire L4 (about 50:50)
Willian Henry Lancet (carbon fibre handle)
either an Cross Ion pen or Fisher Space Pen (telescoping type)
almost forgot...
ARC AAA on the keychain


----------



## OddOne

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

For work:

CMG Infinity Ultra (blue-anodized!)
Small pocket screwdriver
Gerber Legend 800 (IMO the best multitool there is)

Around the house:
Snake Eyes (custom)
Royal Legend LX-3 (mod)
Aforementioned Infinity Ultra

oO


----------



## RonM

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

I carry the same stuff, for all three situations, with exception of the knife.

Arc AAA
Kershaw Chive (Ken Onion)
Photon II on keychain, but keychain is almost never in my pocket (too bulky).


----------



## DiamondCut2_0

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

Surefire G2

Switch between:
Spyderco Delica- always carry
Buck 560- always carry
Spyderco Renegade- sometimes
Kershaw Echo- rarely

And in 2004 /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif:
Arc LSL


----------



## **DONOTDELETE**

*__*

__


----------



## Beretta1526

*Re: What WAS in my 5.11s Pocket recently.*

This was my EDC a year ago. It's changed a little now. I will have to take a new pic.


----------



## binky

*Re: What WAS in my 5.11s Pocket recently.*

Anyone else notice that big wad o pocket lint in Rothrandir's pic? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif LOL -- Thanks, Roth!

Mine:
Arc LSH-P
Teeny Victorinox multi with phillips screwdriver in it.
Wallet
Keys
Cell phone
Frequently also SF 8nx and/or CPF-50 G2


----------



## evan9162

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

Pants:
Wallet
Keychain w/ Arc-AAA, Arc-AAA UV.

Coat pockets:
Brinkmann 3AA LS mod
Palm VX
Blistex
Fingernail clippers

Clipped to shirt (most days)
HP employee ID /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

With all these lights I have, I still haven't put one in the car yet. Of course, I bought a bunch of bungee cords and a lighter for my car, and they're still sitting on my counter from 2 months ago, when I intented to put them in my car the next time I went somewhere. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## milkyspit

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

*UnknownVT*, how did you get such beautiful *photos* of your EDC's? They're SUPERB! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif

*All*, what's in my pockets? what pockets? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif

Well, at least my keychain has a Swistool (sp.?) and Arc-AAA on it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Frangible

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

Props to anyone who can id the make-model of all this:


----------



## MY

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

Small caribiner keychain with 2 keys, keyknife and photon III. 
Firefly in watch pocket. 
Small moneyclip.


----------



## Sean

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

My EDC:

-Arc AAA
-Surefire L4
-Cold Steel Voyager

Although I don't EDC my Arc LSH away from home very much, it gets the most use of all my lights which is mainly at home (in the attic, crawlspace, around the house at night, etc.).


----------



## CbusRog

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

Besides the SF L4, I see a Kel-Tec P32 (or P3AT) and a Leatherman Micra. Timex Ironman? I have to ask: what's with the duc-tape on the spare magazine? 

[ QUOTE ]
*Frangible said:*
Props to anyone who can id the make-model of all this:






[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

[ QUOTE ]
*CbusRog said:*
...I have to ask: what's with the duc-tape on the spare magazine? 

[/ QUOTE ]
I was wondering what that thing was... didn't look like any flashlight I've ever seen. But now that I know it goes with the gun, I won't have to wonder any more. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## tiktok 22

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

I think it might be a duct tape sheath for the magazine...kinda like a duct tape wallet!


----------



## Frangible

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

Heh, pretty good. It's indeed a Kel-Tec P32. The duct tape is folded over on itself to form an endcap for the magazine (no stickiness)-- this is done because I carry the spare mag in my pocket and it keeps lint and gunk from getting in it. Eventually going to replace it with a Kahr PM9 when funds permit.

The black tube is Foxlabs 5.1 OC spray that I carry in my coat pocket along with the L4. X2 glow ring, Arc AAA, and Benchmade mini-AFCK complete the set /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif Cell phone is a Kyocera 7135 hybrid palm pda.

Yeah, lot of junk, but hey.


----------



## shabbasuraj

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

in the pockets of my Dockers Recode khakis (aren't these the greatest pants for gadget freaks)...I carry a combination of the following...and each thing can be in a pocket by itself to avoid scratching... 

Spyderco Delica or Delica II 
Garmin Legend 
Leatherman S2 
Inova X5T 
cell phone 
keys 
Ion pen 

seems like a lot of stuff, but I am used to it...the pants hide everything quite well...


----------



## Frenchyled

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

Here, all I EDC in my pockets ! No gun, because it's prohibited /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## UnknownVT

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

PDA!

I see not many people list a PDA.......

Is it simply because we don't need a PDA for its backlight
because we already carry flashlights? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## PhilAlex

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

What's at the lower left?


----------



## MikeF

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

I use a HP-200LX for PDA. 10+ years old and it runs 4-5 weeks on two AA batteries. It does not ride in my pocket very often anymore, since I also carry a bailout bag most of the time. Link


----------



## Frenchyled

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

At the lower left ? It's a Dupont X.tend storm Lighter /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
I never leaves without it, because I am a smoker /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

If you want more information got to :
http://www.elighters.com/dli20107n.html


----------



## Sharp

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

I carry an ARC AAA-P on my neck lanyard, Victorinox Swisscard in my right cargo pocket, a Wenger swiss army knife in my front right pocket with a Surefire E2e, L1 and CMG Infinity Ultra. A Surefire E2 GM is in my left front pocket with a Sony Ericsson T68i. Soon I'll get a Z3 which will be carried in a belt holster. For now, I have an Inova X1 in my belt holster (just for its coolness factor /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif). I also EDC an HP iPaq 2210. If I can, I bring along some spare 123A's since those are the only batteries I need /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif (CMG Infinity runs on an L91 and ARC AAA-P on an Energizer e2 Titanium so I don't really worry about them).
I usually put cash in my shirt's front pocket, or carry it with my Swisscard.

Richard


----------



## tadbik

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

[ QUOTE ]
*FrenchyLed said:*
At the lower left ? It's a Dupont X.tend storm Lighter /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
I never leaves without it, because I am a smoker /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


[/ QUOTE ]

A gun would be better for your health! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Sharp

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

yeah..but try using a gun to light a cigarette up! that wouldn't be very healthy... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/xyxgun.gif

Richard


----------



## Ray_of_Light

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

The EDC on my person varies with the season and the type of clothes I wear at moment. The "bare" minimum is a WindMill lighter, a translucent Victorinox, an Arc AAA and the SF L1.

By leaving home I have the L4, the A2 and sometimes the LSH-P.

I here state that a true flashaholic should have, at least at night, a flashlight always turned on. I am up to my idea, by keeping on the L1 in low mode, or the Arc AA always on, after the sunset. So, I'll never be caught in the dark...

Anthony


----------



## CbusRog

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

SF L4, 7-function Victorinox (the real McCoy - steel and aluminum), CRKT M16-03, Zippo lighter. 

I used to carry a multi-tool (Leatherman or Victorinox) and cell-phone, along with my pager and 1/2 pound of keys on my belt (property management), but my pants kept falling down /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif. Now I keep most of that stuff in my truck, carrying just my pager and only the keys I actually need 95% of the time on my belt.


----------



## UnknownVT

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

[ QUOTE ]
*CbusRog said:*
7-function Victorinox (the real McCoy - steel and aluminum) 

[/ QUOTE ]

Do you mean this one?





It's called the "Soldier" - the standard model issued to the Swiss military. 
Victorinox US model #53929

Wenger the other official Swiss Army Knife maker - have this issue model -




called the "Standard Issue" - 
Wenger US model # 16520.


----------



## StoneDog

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

Normally I carry a Victorinox Rogue and an Arc AAA LE on my keychain.

In my pocket I've usually got a CNC-123 w/ MM Q2 & McFlood and possibly one of Chief Wiggum's X5Ts w/ Q3, DB700 & Fraen. To compliment those I'll carry a non-threatening "sheeple" friendly Victorinox Executive or Queen Cutlery dogleg jack in D2 w/ cocobolo handles.

If I'm feeling "social" I'll have a Sig P239 in .40 and a Spyderco/Terzoula Starmate with me too.

Jon


----------



## Marcio

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gifI have always on my right purse pants a keychain with a Leatherman® Micra™ & an Arc-AAA LE...!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/help.gifThey are a big help in any situation /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## UnknownVT

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

[ QUOTE ]
*StoneDog said:*
Normally I carry a Victorinox Rogue 

[/ QUOTE ]

I think the Victorinox Rogue may have been replaced by the SD version with the screwdriver tip nailfile, and called the Rambler.

Have you looked at the Midnite Manager?

#53851, #53856, #53857 : midnite manager 




it has a built-in pen and a red LED flashlight......


----------



## tiktok 22

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

Leatherman P4
Arc AAA LE
Surefire L4
White Photon III
Victorinox Rambler
P-38


----------



## UnknownVT

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

[ QUOTE ]
*tiktok 22 said:*
Leatherman P4
P-38 

[/ QUOTE ]

I like that combo - just about everything is miniaturized - especially the clever (but hard to use) P-38 can-opener.

But doesn't the Leatherman Squirt P4 listed "opener" do cans? 
or is that just a bottle cap-lifter/opener?


----------



## tiktok 22

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

Hi Vincent,

Nope, the leatherman P4 only contains a bottle opener. However the awl could be used in a pinch. A P-38 is a great addition to anyones pocket. The P-38 takes a little practice, but when you get the hang of it, they work great. Use mine almost every day. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## UnknownVT

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

[ QUOTE ]
*tiktok 22 said:*
A P-38 is a great addition to anyones pocket. The P-38 takes a little practice, but when you get the hang of it, they work great.

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks tiktok 22.

A net friend over at BladeForums sent me literally a handful of P-38's - indeed they are clever and neat things, guess I just haven't taken the time to learn to use them well.

One of the main reasons is the Combo tool on my EDC
Victorinox Scientist -




which includes a can-opener as one of four functions in one "blade"/tool. Because I use this tool I find I can use it as well as the standard can-opener tool on Victorinox SAKs, for me the differences are small and moot when compared to a regular turn-the-handle kitchen can-opener.

But it is great to have a can-opener as an EDC.


----------



## StoneDog

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

[ QUOTE ]
*UnknownVT said:*
I think the Victorinox Rogue may have been replaced by the SD version with the screwdriver tip nailfile, and called the Rambler.

I've been considering a Victorinox Electrican - I really like the Alox handles for some reason. If there was a way to replace the punch w/ scissors I'd buy one in a heartbeat.
Have you looked at the Midnite Manager?
<snip>
it has a built-in pen and a red LED flashlight...... 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hmmm, That Rambler is just the ticket... If I ever need to replace my Rogue that's what I'll go for. Thanks for the tip. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

I don't care for the models with the embedded LED's for some reason. I'm very particular about my knives, I need the most utility in the smallest possible size and if I'm already carrying at least one LED light, I'd like to keep my keychain's SAK as small as possible while still being fairly useful.

That Scientist model is pretty slick too. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Jon


----------



## UnknownVT

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

[ QUOTE ]
*StoneDog said:*
I don't care for the models with the embedded LED's for some reason. I'm very particular about my knives, I need the most utility in the smallest possible size and if I'm already carrying at least one LED light, I'd like to keep my keychain's SAK as small as possible while still being fairly useful.

[/ QUOTE ]

Jon,

I used to carry this model on my keyring:
#53020, #53023, #53026 : swisslite




until I used it once to help find a dropped small item in front of but just under a brightly lit stage - in the shadow - so in contrast it was relatively pitch-black there. 

That's when I found I could not see that well under red light - so much so that the only way I saw the item was to be literally on top of it with the red light (kinda defeats the purpose.....)

After that experience I did a bit more research, and trial and error with light colors, and bought the Photon 1 yellow, and EDC'd that - and haven't looked back since...........

There! glad to be back on topic /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## absoLite

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

Until now I carry a LedLenser V8 at work (don't need it for my work, just in case ). 
When I know I'm going out at night, I use to carry an X5T.

Right after christmas, though, I will carry an ARC LSL-S /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## hideo

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

changes daily ... this week's is sort of kinder, gentler, retro







old sterling Zippo, SF E1 in gunmetal, interesting collaboration SAK (between Mauser and Victorinox) and a 40's Lanco 15 jewel Swiss pocket watch

there's more, but these are the pretty things.

hideo


----------



## Tony2001

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

These are a few of my favorite things...


----------



## PeterW

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

Lightwise.....

Q3 maxmax mini-mini-maglite with NX05 and mcflood heads for beam swapping. Has a glowring on the end for locating in the dark

Arc AAA on my keys. The anodising is so hard it is gradually eating my pocket and keys away!

PEterW


----------



## Craig720

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

[ QUOTE ]
*FrenchyLed said:*
Here, all I EDC in my pockets!

[/ QUOTE ]

In the top row, what is the third item in from the left, the pen-looking gizmo with the red label on it?


----------



## paulr

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

The pen thing is a laser pointer, possibly a green one.


----------



## O1O1O11O1O1O

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

.........


----------



## Krit

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

Surefire A2 and LuxIII with Lambda new pill.
Pocket key chain LED.
All suitable for any kind of works with me.


----------



## Echo63

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

LG C1100 Mobile Phone
Car keys 
wallet (with Space pen clipped inside)
Slim Zippo
Lipeze
Spyderco Navigator
then on my belt ive got a SF L4, Leatherman Flair and Inova X5 (X5 bored to run/store pilas - hey a spare battery carrier that produces light) 
then on my neck i have a Paracord Lanyard with 128mb usb drive and little Led Light 
sometimes i carry my Palm VX and my digicam too
heres a pic


----------



## brian6244

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

Been wanting to post this for a while but I just recently got around to taking and editting pics. Here's what I'm carrying 24/7/365. A few of the pics are editted simply so I could accurately depict my EDC without have to take all new pics. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

My EDC





Closer Look at the PSK





Nifty little pouch from an old FAK that I sometimes use to wear the PSK on my belt in situations where that is more effective or more comfortable than having it in my pocket (basically just when I'm hiking).





List of EDC Contents:

Wallet
Keys
Permanant Match
*Photon II* 
Benchmade RSK MK1
Cell Phone
Thick, Solid White, Cotton Bandanna
PSK 

List of PDK Contents:

AMK Viynil Pouch
- Mini Fox40 Modified
- Spark Lite
- Mini Bic Lighter
- Modified Ferroceium Rod
- 9 TQ Tabs
- *ArcAAA - Best Little Light on Earth* 
- 6 MP1 Tabs
- 2 Large Oven Bags
- 3' x 2" Duct Tape
- Modified Fresnel Lense 
- 6 Butterfly Sutures
- 0.5oz Vial
-- 0.5oz New Skin
- 12 Modified Cotton Swabs
- 1.0oz Vial 
-- 4 Day's Prescription Meds
- Tadgear SAS Compass
- 2 Scalpel Blades
- 3" 50/50 Serrated/Smooth SS SOG Knife Blade
-Modified REI Featherweight Mirror
-50' 100# Fireline
-6 1" x 1" Alcohol Swabs
-Immodium Tab
-Small Space Pen
-2 Small Sheets of Rite in Rain Paper


----------



## steve_vance

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

well, first I was in love with my T3....but it's too big, really, for EDC. For about a week my favorite EDC was my new Quantum III. Now, though, I think I've settled on a good choice: Inova T1. Remember when the X5 came out, and various modders were putting Luxeons in them? Well, the T1 is essentially an X5 with a one-watt in it. I love the size, it's perfect, and the rear clickie switch is really convenient. The HA III finish is great for durability. And I find a one-watt light to be more than adequate for most tasks.
so my vote is.... *Inova T1*


----------



## O1O1O11O1O1O

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

.


----------



## O1O1O11O1O1O

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

.........


----------



## 270winchester

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

As of now:

Surefire A2, Infinity ultra-G, Zippo with Scream Eagle from my good friend, Emerson CQC 7-B BTS with Wave, cell phone, 6-P with p91 and A19. And various ID's and stuff. 

after september 27th, 2005: Kimber Custom II(if I can find a big enough pocket) or a SW CS .45.

Nick


----------



## Lynx_Arc

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

Man... some of you folks must be related to kangaroos... you got a LOT of stuff in your Pockets for sure. I got two pocket knives, a buck 3 blade and standard $10 swiss army knife with scissors/toothpick/tweezers/fingernail file and blade, and a black UK2AAA eled with 2x550mah nimh cells in it. Oh and pocket change and car keys and a wallet but those items are not flashaholic related since I am broke I cannot use the keys to use the wallet to get more lights... (well I lied I can buy a cheap $1 light now and then)


----------



## Krit

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

Surefire A2 and LUX III in minimag with MiniPro Light Engine.


----------



## Hallis

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

My Light-Rover is my EDC


----------



## O1O1O11O1O1O

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

..


----------



## mrwilmoth

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

carmex lip balm
change
coach wallet
dog tags
fossil watch
fox 2oz pepper spray
fox 40 whistle 
jack daniels bandana 
kershaw blackout or chris reeve shadow III
keys
leatherman micra
streamlight scorpion or stion
xikar cigar cutter
zippo ashtray
zippo lighter
zippo lighter fluid
zippo money clip
zippo ruler

MODERATOR PLEASE PUT A STICKEY ON THIS THREAD


----------



## bubbacatfish

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

mrwilmoth - don't suppose you any photos of the zippo ashtray or ruler do you? Never seen either before.


----------



## STEVENT6

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

NORMAL JUNK WALLET, COMB, KEYS W/ MINI MULTITOOL, EXTRA SET KEYS IN BACK POCKET
CELL PHONE
LIGHTS:
DORCY 3AAA IN NECK LANYARD
PRINCETONTECH BLAST SOMETIMES ALSO ON NECK LANYARD
STREAMLIGHT TL2
GUN
USUALLY GLOCK 27 AT LEAST 1 SPARE MAG 10 OR 13 RD
OR S&W 642 AT LEAST 12 SPARE RDS DEAD MANS CARRY OR ANKLE
OR FOR DISCREET CARRY GUN NORTH AMERICAN ARMS 32 AUTO AT LEAST I SPARE MAG
OUTDOOR GUN GLOCK 20 AT LEAST 2 SPARE MAGS
OUTDOOR LIGHT ADD TECH 40 OR STREAMLIGHT 4AA & FEW OTHER LEDS
KNIVES COLUMBIA RIVER M16 4 INCH BLADE OR COLD STEEL VOYGER
SOMETIMES ALSO A DELICA COPY
SOMETIMES A MULTITOOL


----------



## Lynx_Arc

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

with all the stuff some of you guys supposedly stuff in a *pocket* or two,three,twelve... you would think only a kangaroo flashaholic could compete..


----------



## O1O1O11O1O1O

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

.


----------



## mrwilmoth

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*












no camera close /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## riscfaktor

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

SOG credit card knife/money clip
Front Pocket Wallet
TnC Keylux AA
Arc4+ in CO-137 Ripoffs holster
Gerber 800 multi-tool with bit set and SF L4 in Ripoffs holster
Arc AAA and tritium glowring on keychain
Sony Clie NX80
Watch: one of three--a 40 yr. old 18k Omega Seamaster, 2000 Omega Seamaster Pro Chrono 18k/SS, or a H3 with tritium vials.


----------



## bubbacatfish

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

Thanks for the pics mrwilmoth, now that I look at them I have seen the tape measure before but never the ashtray, kinda looks like a Minox camera, very cool!


----------



## STEVENT6

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

I know a few people who sometimes question what I carry. They carry keys and wallet not much else, another carries keys, some cash and id, another keys, cigarettes and lighter, frequently leaving wallet in car.


----------



## sotto

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

R. Front--Filofax chrome pocket pen, 4 quarters, Queensteel bone-handled penknife (clipblade and file blade), gray nylon guitar pick, Cricket piezo lighter.

L. Front--today a black Inova X1 with blue LED on a lanyard (other days an Arc 4+ or a Surefire e1e with new KL1 Luxeon head).

L. Rear--ACE hard-rubber black comb (combo fine and coarse toothed).

R. Rear--wallet.

Shoved down inside my belt at my right hip--ASP Key Defender with my keys on my keyring.


----------



## Jefff

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

"gray nylon guitar pick"

lol Hey I have one or 2 of those in my pocket also .. Jim dunlop's that's about it though other than some pocket lint.. My EDC light would be my new Pentagon X2 HA III worn on my front knife pocket with the $1.00 cell phone belt clip thingy I made for it after reading the other night about some light carry mods.. and got an idea.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif not bad for a dollar tree Mod.. thats about all they ever have that wasn't junk and fell aprt after 5 mins .. pretty good investment for a buck .. It's even the magnetic flip up one so I can use the light from my side with out having to unclamp it .. my very first mod ..


----------



## sotto

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

Jefff:

My pick is a Herco Flex 75 with the roughened surface. I really like the bite it puts on the strings.


----------



## DavidR

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

I always like these threads. It is nice to see what everyone else is carrying. Here is what I carry everyday:

Peak AAA with D'mo mod
Custom Jets 22 Lux III (rotated w/ FFII)
Scott Cook Lochsa
Chris Reeve Mnandi
Peter Atwood Prybaby (these things are great!)
Burt's Bees lip balm
Bosca Leather money clip w/credit card wallet
Palm Tungsten E (work issued)
LG 4500

I think that is about it...for now.


----------



## Jefff

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

thats cool .. I wish I could fit my whole guitar in my pocket sometimes, would be nice to be able to play anytime ya got the urge .. lol from reading some of these post I bet I could fit my gibson in some of the pockets with all that stuff they carry around lol...


----------



## sotto

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

Jefff:

This year I picked up an '81 Gibson Explorer at a garage sale near my house. It's unusual because it has an ebony fingerboard. If I could EDC it, I would too. (and get it to light up) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif


----------



## mrwilmoth

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

hey lets see some more pictures!


----------



## OddOne

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

Adding this to my EDC "kit" when it arrives...






Yep, a keychain radiation detector. Sort like a Geiger counter with a brain. (I live very close to a very large military base that has some very bad stuff in it. If they screw up I wanna know about it in time to do some running or kissing my butt goodbye or whatever.)

This is one of those gizmos you hope you never hear beeping. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/help.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/str.gif

oO


----------



## Jefff

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

lmfao Hell yeah I wouldn't want it either ... 

hey Sotto awesome.. i got mine from a buddy .. for $50 bucks with case like brand new .. it is a 80 Gibson sonex 180 deluxe I about fell over when he offered it to me for this price ... plays like a dream and not afraid to play it like the LP locked in the closet


----------



## Jefff

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

Off topic kinda but what would be a good EDC knife to carry that wont cost me an arm and a leg but is somewhat discrete assisted and will hold an edge? any tips .. im looking and the crkt's seem to be right in my price range but not knowing about them im hesitant .. thanks


----------



## sotto

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

Jefff:

Pretty hard to beat a Ken Onion Vapor II from Walmart. Get the blade started with the thumbstud and then give your wrist a flick outward and that blade will snap right into the openlock position.


----------



## Jefff

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

Hey sotto, thank for the reply .. I just bought a Boker Magnum Series Air-Light off ebay for 1 penny /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif 9 bucks to ship /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif but still not a bad deal .. well see how it does .. looks like boker is a pretty good name ..


----------



## mrwilmoth

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

Work Edc:

Streamlight 3c Xp Flashlight
Motorola Ht1000 Radio
Kershaw Blackout
Streamlight Scorpion
Keys
Wallet
Zippo Lighter
Zippo Ashtray
Zippo Ruler
Zippo Money Clip W/ Cash
Bandana


----------



## cratz2

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

In my pockets? I don't ever carry a gun in my pockets anymore... IWB only, baby!

Right now, I don't carry a wallet. I carry cards, IDs and cash in a heavy plastic baggy. In my left front pocket. I also carry a CRKT PECK in that same pocket. In my other pocket, I carry 4 keys on a Browning Ultra Mini LED light keyring and a CRKT M16-03Z. And sometimes, I'll either have a Twin Task 2L in my back pocket if there's any chance I might use it... usually at night. Otherwise it stays in the car.


----------



## 270winchester

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

Now it goes like this:

EveryDay:
Surefire A2, Infinity Ultra G, cell phone, Emerson Mini-COmmander, CRKT Cascade Tactical, CRKT K.I.S.S. as money clip, Screaming Eagle ZIppo, all that waiting for my Kimber to materialize.

Formal events:
Surefire E2e, CRKT K.I.S.S>, Emerson CQC-7B with wave, Zippo, cell phone.

And the clock keeps ticking......


----------



## Krit

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

SF A2 in my Bag. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif


----------



## mrwilmoth

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

..........


----------



## mrwilmoth

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

oops


----------



## mrwilmoth

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

lets see some more pictures!


----------



## mrwilmoth

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

no one else huh?


----------



## beam_me_up

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

The Nuwai Q-III is always with me /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## OZ

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

Ditto what beam_me_up said


----------



## vtunderground

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

Lets see...

When I'm at work, I carry my wallet, keys, extra keys that I need for work, Dspeck FireFly, cheap Gerber pocketknife, two Immodium AD pills (very important!), a watch my gf gave me (I forget the brand), and a Kel-Tec .32 auto.

When I'm not at work, I carry all of the above, minus the work keyring, and with a Surefire E2e instead of the FireFly.


----------



## theeric

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

My list
1. Wallet (front pocket)
<ul type="square">
A. ATM Card
B. Proximity ID for work
C. Mag lock key card for work
D. Drivers Licence
E. Smart Card for Laundromat
F. PATH card (subway between NY and NJ)
G. MetroCard (subway inside NY)
H. Tickets for Ferry (Hudson River)
I. Tickets for Light-Rail (trolley)
J. Owl wallet light
K. Cash
L. Credit cards
M. Random Receipts
N. 1 GB USB flashram
O. 512 MB USB flashram
[/list]
2. PDA (Ipaq 5555) with 1 GB SD flashram (front pocket)
3. CellPhone (Nokia 6230b) with 1 GB MMC card(on belt)
4. Multitool (Gerber Legend 800) (on belt)
5. Surefire L4 with Tadgear kydex sheath (on belt)

In my Maxpedition Fatboy.

1. Purell Hand Sanitizer (2 Fl OZ, 59 mL)
2. Petzl Zipka LED headlamp
3. Generic 8x25 monocular
4. BoostMobile i60c (backup prepaid cellphone)
5. TW4 (KL4 on E1E body)
6. Surefire E2E
7. (2) Inova X5
8. Video and USB cables for Canon A400 digital camera
9. Pager
10. Palight (Red)
11. Boxwave Universal charger (12v cigarette and 120vac plug to USB 5vdc)
12. USB charge cable for Ipaq
13. Fisher Space pen
14. Parker Steel Pen
15. 5 bit Jewelers Screwdriver
16. 3 bit Philips and slotted Screwdriver
17. New style Gerber AA LED (I don't like the new style)
18. Sears razorknife
19. Canon A400 Digital camera with 1 GB SD flashram and Rechargable AA
20. Spare battery for Boost Phone
21. Spare battery for Nokia Phone
22. Spare batteries for Canon A400
23. 9volt battery adapter for Ipaq 5555
24. Spare 512 MB SD flashram
25. (2) spare 256 MB SD flashram
26. 10x B&L hastings triplet
27. 1N 3 LED Peak Shasta Snow
28. USB Bluetooth adapter
29. (6) Ultra Fine Point Sharpie Markers (2 red, green, blue, 2 black)
30. (2) Twin-tip Sharpie Markers
31. Wite-Out
32. Krazy-Glue
33. Magnetic pickup tool
34. Right-angle screwdriver
35. Bic lighter
36. Crasftman (Sears) Stuby screwdriver
37. delta windproof lighter
38. First Aid Kit (in an Otterbox 1000)
<ul type="square">
A. Bandaids
B. Imodium (Loperamide HCL)
C. Dayquil
D. Advil
E. Claritin
F. tweezers
G. Nitrile gloves
H. P-38 can opener
I. Aleve
J. Claritin
[/list]
39. Cyalume chemical lights
<ul type="square">
A. 5-min Ultra Orange
B. Standard 2-4 hour Orange
[/list]
40. (6) Shout stain remover wipes
41. 1/2" blue Scotch 35 Electrical tape
42. 1/4" red Scotch 35 Electrical tape
43. Fig Newtons
44. Xcelite 378M fine tip plyers
45. 5" Forcips
46. Cash
47. Change
48. Folding nylon bag.
49. 12 pack of CR123A lithium batteries

Key-ring

1. Electronic car door lock fob
2. car key
3. house key
4. Storage locker key
5. firesafe key
6. removeable harddrive key
7. Inova X1
8. 5 LED Peak Kilimanjaro Snow
9. Glo-toob FX White

That's 13 flashlights. I've got 2 Peak McKinley, another Kilimanjaro (Red this time), and a snow Matterhorn on order. I've got another E2E, another Gerber AA, and a M*g with an Opalec in my nightstand. I've lost 2 Inova X5 and given away 4 or 5 as presents to friends and family. 

I need a good knife, maybe an Emerson or a BM I haven't decided. Does anyone know, for sure, the knife laws in NYC. I work in Lower Manhattan. (Across the street from the WTC.) Also, am I missing anything? I think that the First Aid Kit is a little weak. What else should I have? 

Also I should say that before I started reading CPF the only light I carried was a standard [email protected]


----------



## Hoghead

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

theeric,

Welcome to CPF /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif

That's a good first post!

You might want to add Campho-phonec(sp) for insect bites, Liquid Skin, Ambasol & Q-Tips. I haven't tried it yet, but I think quick clot would be good to have too.

I prefer a large Sebenza, but for a more reasonable priced knife a Benchmade with a axis lock gets my vote.


----------



## theeric

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

Thanks, I got the liquid skin, and the cotton swabs. I had the ambesol but it was in my Maxpedition MPB not in the Fatboy where it belongs. I couldn't find the insect bite relief in 1 or 2 fl.oz. bottles. I'll try Target tomorrow. I'll think out knives another day.


----------



## sotto

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

theeric:

That's an impressive line-up, but i don't think you'd get 3 feet inside the front door of most state and/or federal office buildings in the city of LA. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## chgoh

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

I see you are equipped to survive! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

[ QUOTE ]
*brian6244 said:*
Been wanting to post this for a while but I just recently got around to taking and editting pics. Here's what I'm carrying 24/7/365. A few of the pics are editted simply so I could accurately depict my EDC without have to take all new pics. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

My EDC






Closer Look at the PSK





Nifty little pouch from an old FAK that I sometimes use to wear the PSK on my belt in situations where that is more effective or more comfortable than having it in my pocket (basically just when I'm hiking).





List of EDC Contents:

Wallet
Keys
Permanant Match
*Photon II* 
Benchmade RSK MK1
Cell Phone
Thick, Solid White, Cotton Bandanna
PSK 

List of PDK Contents:

AMK Viynil Pouch
- Mini Fox40 Modified
- Spark Lite
- Mini Bic Lighter
- Modified Ferroceium Rod
- 9 TQ Tabs
- *ArcAAA - Best Little Light on Earth* 
- 6 MP1 Tabs
- 2 Large Oven Bags
- 3' x 2" Duct Tape
- Modified Fresnel Lense 
- 6 Butterfly Sutures
- 0.5oz Vial
-- 0.5oz New Skin
- 12 Modified Cotton Swabs
- 1.0oz Vial 
-- 4 Day's Prescription Meds
- Tadgear SAS Compass
- 2 Scalpel Blades
- 3" 50/50 Serrated/Smooth SS SOG Knife Blade
-Modified REI Featherweight Mirror
-50' 100# Fireline
-6 1" x 1" Alcohol Swabs
-Immodium Tab
-Small Space Pen
-2 Small Sheets of Rite in Rain Paper 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## Double_A

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

theeric-

you need a "NukeAlert" to round out your pack


----------



## OddOne

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

[ QUOTE ]
*Double_A said:*
theeric-

you need a "NukeAlert" to round out your pack 

[/ QUOTE ]

I've actually had mine go off a few times already, under circumstances that were suspicious enough to make me thing it was legit. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/help.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/str.gif

oO


----------



## wallyrulz

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

I finally got around to getting a picture made, so here goes.






Here is the list:

BELT

Leatherman Sheath
Leatherman Charge Xti
Charge Bit set
Leatherman Micra with lanyard
Small roll of duct tape

Nuwaii QIII sheath
Lionheart

Cell Phone holster
Motorla V262

PANTS POCKETS

Wallet
Cash
Credit Cards
Calling Card ($.032/minute)
Duct Tape (approx 20 inches)

Keychain
Keys
Very old Arc AAA with little adonizing left

Bandana

Bible

SHIRT POCKET

Pilot Precise Extra Fine Roller Ball

Sunglasses

WRIST

Old Helbros watch

Wow, now that I see it all written out it looks like a lot. I guess I should make some room!?!


----------



## chrisse242

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

I finally managed to take a pic of my current edc:






Front left jeans pocket: 
arc aaa head on peak body
small victorinox sak
64MB flash memory stick
Keys (not pictured)

Front right pocket:
spare cr123 li-ion in paintball tube
"no name" pocket tool with screwdrivers and pliers
rowenta awl.10 lighter

back right pocket:
purse

Belt: Arc4 in kydex bikini
cell phone pouch with nokia gsm phone, old zippo with butane insert, pen.
buck 173 northshore in tatonka pouch

citizen titanium watch on wrist


----------



## mrwilmoth

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

anymore?


----------



## Ralf

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

Chrisse,

do you wear your ARC 4 in the holster hanging on a lanyard?

Cheers
Ralf


----------



## chrisse242

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

Yes I do, well most of the time that is. Sometimes it's just clipped to my pocket, but the lanyard is always attached to one of the belt loops on my pants. This way I can just let the light go when needing both hands and it won't fall to the ground. I only detach the light from the lanyard when I'm clipping it to my cap for handsfree use.

Chrisse

Chrisse


----------



## wquiles

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

Late to this tread, but I carry:
- a small folding knife: For work pants (not jeans) I carry a small custom made small sebenza with the classic blade, and for jeans I carry a CRKT M1 Lightfoot - small but brute strong.
- my current EDC is a 1xcell Vital Gear (new style with switch button on the end) and a SF KL4 head, with a Battery Station 4.2V rechargable Li-Ion.
- Casio Atomic/Solar watch - never have to worry about it.
- Wallet
- Keys

Will


----------



## Lightbringer

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

Im a lil late to this, but almost always when i go out...

-Dell axim in aluminum rhinoskin with about 1GB of SD memory
-Military fisher space pen
-silver money clip (with very lil money;()
-surefire A2 (or L4/E2E/T2) on belt
-leatherman wave
-benchmade griptillian
-wallet
-colibri butane lighter
-keys(which include a leatherman squirt, inova white and UV key lights, SAK, 512MB usb drive, fox40 whistle)

this doesn't include stuff i carry on my fatboy....which i admit i usually just leave in the car becuase of the excessive manpurse comments...


----------



## mrwilmoth

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

nothing new?


----------



## Craig720

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

Patience. 

I will have to "gear down" shortly to attend a lecture and a book-signing at a university in downtown Philadelphia, PA.

My daily attire usually consists of blue jeans and a sweater, but I'm dressing up for this. I'll be wearing khaki slacks, a turtleneck, and a blazer. Can't go heavy on the gear with this outfit. Plus, I'm taking the train downtown. I won't have access to any goodies in my car. 

Anything I might need, I will have to carry or wear. Should be interesting.

-- Craig


----------



## mossyoak

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

on a regular day i carry 
1-samsung a650
1-sony clie tj-27 w/512 mb memory stick & wireless card
1-princeton tec attitude
1-surefire e2e
1-omega pacific 26kn caribiner (for keys)
1-keys
1-victorinox mini-champ midnite messenger
1-timberland waterproof wallet (with nothin in it)
1-burts bees "lifeguards choice" 
1-marmot phoenix size large
1-fisher bullet matte black
dang i didnt realize i carry so much stuff!


----------



## cy

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

CR2/Li14430 hanging on a lanyard, LSH-P modded with TWOJ/so17 in pocket and ARC AAA on key ring. 

small sebbie is always clipped to right front pocket.


----------



## mrwilmoth

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

update whats in my pockets. got a new watch, and a tmobile sidekick II (talk about keeping in touch, these things are great).


----------



## wallyrulz

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

It's nice to see someone else carrying a bible.


----------



## chiphead

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

This week:
*Nuwai QIII
*CMG/Gerber Ultra on the keychain
*Gerber MultiTool on the belt
*4 CR123

There are some majors storms coming this way.

chiphead


----------



## mrwilmoth

*Re:*

any more pictures?


----------



## moses

*Re:*

Coming late here too: 
Always: 
1. Jets 22 modded Arc LS with 650ma, super bright T ranked, and NX-01. The NX-01 is key to maximizing usability. 
2. Spyderco Cricket - doesn't look 'dangerous' but very effectively for daily use.

Moses


----------



## Bright Scouter

*Re: EDC, What\'s in YOUR pocket?*

A Disney World carabiner with my Scouter essentials. This includes a compass, Arc AAA premium, Arc AAA UV, Cold Steel Tuff-Lite knife, Leatherman Micra and a Nitroglycerin bottle full of Habanero pepper powder for those bland meal emergencies.

Seperate but in the same pocket,,, SF E1e, Kershaw Scallion.

On belt, a custom. Balrog body, Aleph1 head, hand picked TW0J Luxeon III running through a Mike Jordan Super Converter. Carried in an AKJ Concealco holster. This is a light I won in a CPF raffle that is my number one prized light!!!!!!

And in my coat pocket, a SF E2e with a KL4 head on it.


----------



## mrwilmoth

*Re: EDC, What\'s in YOUR pocket?*

updated

pic 

Please read rule #3 .


----------



## theeric

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

Someone stole both my Maxpedition MPB and my Maxpedition Nucleus that replaced my Fatboy as my EDC bag(s). Ofcourse they stole everything inside the bags as well. It happened last night. The bags were in my car. The creep just took them from the front seat. The car alarm was set but apparently the doors were not locked /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mad.gif. I heard a car alarm last night but that is not uncommon in my town (Downtown Jersey City). I got up and looked out the window (the car was parked in front of my apartment /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mad.gif but I saw nothing). The list is a little different from the list posted back in January. The creep didn't get my wallet or PDA, just everything else. Highlights, a brass Peak McKinley, a SF L4, SF e2e, a SF KL4+e1e (TW4), Inova T3, 12 back of SF CR123A, GP4 radio from Countycomm, Petzl Zipka, Victorinox Cybertool 41, Bushnell Scout 10x42 Binoculars, Peak 1 LED N-cell, about US$300 handtools (screwdrivers, wirestrippers, soldering iron, pen type DMM, etc). My cellphone. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mad.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mad.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mad.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mad.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mad.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mad.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mad.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mad.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mad.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mad.gif

The worst part is actually the paperwork that was in the Nucleus; credit card statement and my checkbook. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mad.gif
I spent half the afternoon calling my credit card companies and my bank telling them of the situation, getting new cards, etc. I called Equifax and had their computer put a fraud alert on my account so if anyone tries to open a new account I should get a phonecall. I filed a police report, because you are supposed to, not that I expect anything to show up. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mad.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mad.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mad.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mad.gif

Time to start over. I've got my Inova X5, my new cellphone courtesy my wife as none of my money works right now, and my Gerber Legend 800. It's a start. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mad.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mad.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mad.gif


----------



## Bradlee

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

theeric, thats horrible!!! Sorry for your loss. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif


----------



## theeric

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

Thanks. I thought I was feeling better. Now I can't sleep.
I can't believe how dumb I am. I also can't believe I use to have over US$1500 worth of stuff in my EDC. That's not including the PDA. My wife got me a high end HP 5555 about a year ago. With the 1 GB SD card and installed software it's almost US$1000 itself. I can't afford to play this game anymore. I lost over US$600 just in flashlights mostly Surefires. The Nucleus had an M2 pouch in one of the end pockets, I lost almost US$200 in BAGS. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mad.gif The Canon A400 my wife got me for Christmas was in the Nucleus as well. With it's SD card there's another US$200 down the drain. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mad.gif They didn't take my Mag85. I'm going to try to go back to sleep I have to be at work at 7:00am tomorrow. Good night.

P.S. Let me just say my wife is the best. She doesn't hang out here and doesn't always get my obsessions with lights and tools and the concept of EDC and being prepared but she's been great about this. Anyway goodnight.


----------



## Ophiuchus

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

Very sorry, I travel much and know same experience all too well. I have changed my mode of EDC to compensate for the unlawful. Again, so sorry. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## chuck4570

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

LEFT FRONT POCKET:
SF E1e
VICTORNOX POCKET PAL

RIGHT FRONT POCKET:
ZIPPO
CROSS ION PEN
BUFFALO LEATHER MAGNETIC MONEY CLIP

RIGHT REAR POCKET:
WALLET
BARK RIVER MICRO CANADIAN KNIFE

LEFT REAR POCKET:
SF E2e W/25 LUMEN LAMP


----------



## KevinL

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

Ouch, that is *REALLY* painful!! Sorry to hear about your terrible loss. 

Last night I was packing a bag to take to work and I thought, maybe I should put a light in it (despite me having two to three lights on my person at all hours). I chose a $7 light and kept the U2/KL1 on my person, that way I figure less tears if anybody decides to be light fingered. I would be unbelievably mad if someone got their hands on my U2, especially since this U2 is particularly bright and has a particularly beautiful tint that I like - I can buy another U2, but sure as heck it won't be the same.


----------



## crashlander

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

That´s it at the moment. Only one of the three knives, depends on what I´m going to do (hiking, office, casual). Microtech Mini-UMS, K. Wilkins Mini Folder (handmade), M. Jankowsky Droppoint Utility (handmade). The cell phone is a Motorola V3.


----------



## Craig720

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

[ QUOTE ]
*chuck4570 said:*
LEFT FRONT POCKET:
SF E1e


[/ QUOTE ]

I love my E1e and also carry it every day. Mine is in a belt pouch. How you do carry yours? Laying at the bottom of your pocket, clipped to the inside, or clipped to the outside?

[ QUOTE ]
*chuck4570 said:*
LEFT REAR POCKET:
SF E2e W/25 LUMEN LAMP


[/ QUOTE ]

Same question as above.


----------



## Wrangler

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

Left front pocket: keys, Q3 r123, modded by Klaus.
Right front pocket: wallet, folding knife by Mike "Whiskers" Allen or folder by Dan Stranahan
Right rear pocket: Fixed blade knife (14 cm ~ 5.5" overall)
forged by Peter "Claymore" Abel. (www.lindenschmiede.de)
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smirk.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 
Wolfgang


----------



## scudinc

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

One of my iPods, my VG FB1/KL1, my beloved Shure E3Cs, and my Dorcy 1AAA.


----------



## chuck4570

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

Craig720

MY E1e RIDES COMFORTLY IN THE BOTTOM OF MY LEFT FRONT POCKET ALONG WITH MY SAK POCKET PAL, THE HARD FINISH ON THE E1e PLAYS HECK WITH THE KNIFE, BUT THE KNIFE IS INEXPENSIVE ENOUGH NOT TO MATTER.

MY E2e RIDES VERTICALY IN MY LEFT BACK POCKET CLIPPED TO A 3 1/2" X 3 1/2" PIECE OF HEAVY LEATHER TO KEEP IT IN THE VERTICAL POSITION, THIS MEANS I HAVE TO TAKE THE SETUP OUT OF MY POCKET TO USE, SO IT'S NOT VERY FAST, BUT IT MAKES IT COMFORTABLE TO CARRY IN THE POCKET.


----------



## UnknownVT

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

nice to see this thread alive and well /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

now with the season change and longer daylight hours - 

or 

with more advancements on LED lights getting brighter and smaller....

has your EDC changed?


----------



## etnt

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

It's summer here all year round /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif

On the keyring, Photon Freedom max and Peak Matterhorn
There a space in the pocket allocated for the L4 arriving from oldgrandpajack /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## PAtwood

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

E1e with KL4 head in bottom of right front pocket. No other lights lately. The E1e has the clickie off of my L4 also. It rides along with a silver Fisher space pen, Windmill lighter and Chapstick.


----------



## Wrangler

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

[ QUOTE ]
*PAtwood said:*
E1e with KL4 head in bottom of right front pocket. No other lights lately. The E1e has the clickie off of my L4 also. It rides along with a silver Fisher space pen, Windmill lighter and Chapstick. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Come on,
guess there`s missing at least a Reptilian Arc, a Prybaby and a Tac Whistle!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smirk.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Wolfgang


----------



## Jefff

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

well wednesday I will be able to claim a modded Q3 instead of my X2..seeing I traded to one of the guys on here for a modded Q3 .. I really didn't need anyting that bright to be riding shotgun all day anyway.. and plus I have a X3 now should the need for more light arrise and have really been wanting a Q3 for a very long time.. I can't wait thanks Grubbster.. one day I want to get a E1e also


----------



## Craig720

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

chuck4570,

I tried carrying the E1e the same way. I found it accumulated lint and got crummy rather quickly. Had to clean it often. 

Also, I had to fish around at the bottom of my pocket for a second or two to retrieve the E1e if I needed it. And yes, the knurling played merry hell with anything I put in my pocket along with it. We're talking scratch city here. I just can't do that to any of my beloved SAKs.

That's how I wound up carrying it on my belt in a Victorinox nylon belt pouch that previously housed my SwissChamp. The E1e is kept clean, safe and sound, and out of the way, but ready to deploy at a moment's notice.


----------



## mrwilmoth

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

lets see more pictures


----------



## UnknownVT

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

[ QUOTE ]
*mrwilmoth said:* lets see more pictures 

[/ QUOTE ]
yeah, what he said.




while at home and the weather still remains coolish, I'm still wearing warmer clothes - with more pockets - I've found I'm carrying more lights. 

I've added my recently acquired second S1801 1watt Luxeon 1x CR123 into my pocket for my at home EDC.


----------



## Solstice

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

My EDC has been advancemart's unknown brand .5 Watt 1AA light since I got it a week or two ago. Its super lightweight with a lithium AA and bright enough for anything not requiring throw. I find that the slightly thinner profile compared to a CR123 light makes it more pocketable, even if there are a few CR123 lights that are shorter, and nothing beats being able to use a AA battery.


----------



## mrwilmoth

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

bump


----------



## PAtwood

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

Was an E1e with L4 head and tailcap but now that I own an Aleph 1x123 with type 2 head, TYOJ emitter, Nex Gen Board and Flat top tailcap, guess which one wins out? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## etnt

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

[ QUOTE ]
*PAtwood said:*
Was an E1e with L4 head and tailcap but now that I own an Aleph 1x123 with type 2 head, TYOJ emitter, Nex Gen Board and Flat top tailcap, guess which one wins out? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

I am seriously looking at this combi to replace my wife's Q3. How's the beam compared to that from a L4?


----------



## deranged_coder

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

Current EDC in pockets / waist holsters:





In addition, I carry the following in a Maxpedition Fatboy:


----------



## Jefff

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

Ahhh Haaaa found it.. I knew there was a whats in your pocket thread lol .. sorry for the duplicate post.. anyway I will put my current edc pic here now .. thanks for looking .. I love these kinds of threads.. 








SKYTIMER auto/date, saphire crystal's pilot watch,
Modded Q-III candle o-ring mod & r123's
Gerber Engage with modded pocket clip..


----------



## LITEmania

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

JIL DD
Leatherman XTi


----------



## Wong

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

At least one of this >> FF3 , HDS Basic60 , LionCub , Groovy , L1P , Aleph(Flupic) , X1  I change my EDC daily 

Just can't live without them /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Bravado

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

I carry an Orb raw, Space Pen, and a Leatherman squirt inside a pocket pouch in one pocket and a Strider AR knife in my other pocket.


----------



## NightLite

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

Normal day-out= QIII, Canon IXUS camera, E2D. 
Work day= QIII, Canon IXUS, E2D and Surefire G2 with BOG 3w drop-in
Home= Maglite MOD 2C, Maglite AA Opaleg. 
We can't carry anything that looks like knife here in London, I used to carry a Victorinox too until recently.


----------



## CyByte

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

Keys, wallet, Inova X5, glock 26, extra magazine, CRKT M16-01T [image] [image]http://pictures.sprintpcs.com/mi/26708332_91431749_0.jpeg?[/image] 


hmmmm apparently Sprint will not let me link my picture /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## ZeissOEM2

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

Mondasy to Friday--a lot of keys,Wave ,Gerber FS II V,Army Jack Clasp knife.
Saturday-Sunday. I use a Gerber Paul Knife or a Gerber FS Classic Stag instead of the FS II V.


----------



## cognitivefun

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

these days...L4 with 2 stage McGizmo switch, Glock 27, one of a number of knives, leaning towards the big babies including Strider SMF, Spyderco Manix, BM 630 et al, one of those cheap wireless headsets, wallet, keys, often a small cannister of Fox Labs pepper spray with attached Photon Freedom II.


----------



## thesurefire

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

Now that its summer my EDC changes to reflect that I can legally carry a knife. 

Left pocket:
- Wallet
- Keys
- Leatherman P4

Right pocket:
- L4 with McE2s (Cant wait for my HDS basic 60 to get here)
- Sharpie
- Gum

On waist:
- Cell phone
- knife, I'm looking at getting a good spyderco, but for now it stays butween a kershaw vapor and a partially serreted gerber

Other stuff: 
- MP3 player, headphones


----------



## firefly99

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

What I EDC :
a) black Fisher Space Pen
b) 1GB USB drive
c) SeberTool M4
d) E1E + KL4


----------



## mrandychen

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

sometimes I bring my Canon S410

It would be interesting to see what you guys do. It seems like a lot of you carry tons of things, but why?

I'm a college student studying mechanical engineering, what do you guys do?


----------



## CyByte

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

I'm a machinest. I only carry the necessary tools but since I'm going for LE my bat belt will only be getting heaver in due time lol


----------



## simbad

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

Summertime EDC:

HDS Basic 60 
Leatherman Charge Ti
Nokia 6230
Wallet
Wenger multi key-ring with a Utili-key, Arc AAA-P, Photon clone UV, home and truck keys.


----------



## NelsonFlashlites

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

Not much other than a cell phone, keys, photon microlight III, my new SL NF-2 and a cheap Winchester knife. Oh yeah, and a PDA.


----------



## Craig720

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

[ QUOTE ]
We can't carry anything that looks like knife here in London, I used to carry a Victorinox too until recently. 

[/ QUOTE ]

From what I've read, Swiss Armys are okay. It's lockblades and serrated folders they don't like. I used to really want to live in London, before they went Police State. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif


----------



## rugbymatt

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

[ QUOTE ]
*Wong said:*
As a lift mechanic I EDC flashlight and I will change daily from Q3 , 6P or G2 with( 3watt module ), LionHeart and HDS Basic 60 /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

Off day I will go out with my Jil 1.3W attached on my house key /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Just can't live without them /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

I am also a lift mechanic although in the states we call them elevator mechanics. I carry a Spyderco Yojimbo, a modded Arc LS, and my Treo 600, plus drop key(for elevators) that will take care of a lot of situations. Anything else I go to my car for a rather heavy tool bag.


----------



## Craig720

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

[ QUOTE ]
*CyByte said:*
I only carry the necessary tools but since I'm going for LE my bat belt will only be getting heaver in due time lol 

[/ QUOTE ]

I have to ask, what are your "necessary tools" as a machinist?


----------



## drizzle

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

Front Left - Key Ring w/(Keys, Car Remote and PhotonII), Leatherman Micra, Fisher Space Pen, Cell Phone (small flip phone)
Edit: hehe, forgot one other little item for the front left: Wallet!
This makes for a very jammed front left pocket but I just hate carrying anything in my back pockets. I suppose I should put that comment on the "quirks" thread. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Front Right - Kel-Tec P-3AT in Jason Schafer holster

I have yet to shell out the money for the kind of top quality flashlight I want that is pocketable, so the PhotonII has to do. If I take a jacket I add the Streamlight 4AA or one of the Costco cheapo Luxeons.

Oh and I just got a PDA so I'm trying to carry that too. It usually lives in my shirt pocket if I have one or a jacket pocket.


----------



## BVH

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

A "U" Bin RAW, when I get it Tuesday or Wednesday. To date, anything else this small has not been bright enough for me and I don't like carrying anything larger.


----------



## CyByte

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

[ QUOTE ]
*Craig720 said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*CyByte said:*
I only carry the necessary tools but since I'm going for LE my bat belt will only be getting heaver in due time lol 

[/ QUOTE ]

I have to ask, what are your "necessary tools" as a machinist? 

[/ QUOTE ]

I work on Torrnos Screw machines right now. I use a flashlight to look into the parts to see where the tools are, a few wrenches, a knife to cut the rope for the pullies, a pencil of course, micrometer and a straight ruller. Oh yeah and a pair of pliers those are always handy!


----------



## Craig720

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

[ QUOTE ]
It would be interesting to see what you guys do. It seems like a lot of you carry tons of things, but why?

[/ QUOTE ]

Why not? The short answer is, because I can, I like to, and I always have. I love gadgets. I'm into personal preparedness. I love being equipped for whatever situation I might encounter.

[ QUOTE ]
I'm a college student studying mechanical engineering, what do you guys do?

[/ QUOTE ]

My job title is programmer. That said, I also function as a data analyst and text miner. I look at data, usually god-awful huge volumes of raw text, analyze it to see what we can get out of it, and then write a script to mine this text for useful information. I then process it so my company can put in an attractive package and sell access to it over the Web.


----------



## eyeQ

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

THIS THREAD IS FASCINATING!

The posts w/ pix are so much more descriptive; for those so inclined, could you edit and add in your pix?

And here's mine:

One pic is my 'reduced' EDC stuff; typically what I put only in my pockets when I'm walking.







The second is my 'max' EDC. I'll take this stuff if I'm driving, biking, going out for dinner, etc. (guess which item is to keep my daughter preoccupied...).


----------



## UnknownVT

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

Thanks for keeping this thread going /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Away from Home -





I had to buy a new digicam - my previous Canon A70 (3mp) was worn out after 21 months and putting some 60K shots through it - it became unreliable I often missed shots because of its bad bahavior. However I stuck and survived with the "devil you know" for my 3 weeks trip in China (photo links at bottom of post) and ordered my new digicam as soon as I got back.

It's a Canon PowerShot S70 (7mp) a little on the more expensive side - but I do a lot of photography - eg: I retreived the thing last Tuesday (June/7/2005) evening from FedEx - charged the battery at the dojo - went out that night to 3 venues and took 97 shots - by Thursday June/9 I accumulated a shot count of 371.

While the digicam is still new to me and the battery duration unknown - I carry a spare.

A couple of things I left out of my previous images of my EDCs were folding reading glasses, and ear plugs! which I absolutely need at the music venues I go to since I am at the front of the stage most of the time - often directly in line with amplifiers - I still have good/acute hearing because of the ear plugs.

Another addition to my keyring is the ACR WW-3 USCG/SOLAS compliant whistle - it's light enough and a worthwhile additional device to attract attention when necessary.

At Home -




It's now hot - so I'm in shorts at home (but with pockets) - so the EDC becomes minimalist - so I revert back to just one knife and one flashlight.....

Air Travel - staying Away from Home




Basically changing out the EDC knife to the Victorinox Yeoman - initially I did that to eliminate any possiblity of losing my unique EDC customized SAK - but later realize the addition of scissors when staying away from home in hotels etc. is actually invaluable.........

I used to leave my EDC white LED flashlight at home when traveling by air - just to keep things simple - but this time I traveled with my EDC Dorcy 1AAA and found it very useful for the 3 week trip in China - so it's now part of my EDC air line-up.

I don't normally need the ear plugs when on vacation/touring - but if I had an annoying person next to me on a long plane journey I might wish I had them /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

OT - My China photos - 

Beijing  

Shanghai  

WeiHai  

[all taken on an intermittently faulty Canon A70 (3mp) ]


----------



## HEK_Hamburg

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

EDC:

Extrema Ratio Fulcrum IIT /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/santa.gif
SureFire E2d /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/au.gif
Pepper Spray /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif
Luminox (creepy /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif but works)
Sony K700i (creepy software /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif)

and sometimes Sig Sauer P225 /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/dedhorse.gif


----------



## The-David

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

Um oh boy ok 2 lists one on duty one off duty (I worck as a armed security officer)

Off duty
Sig P229 and spare mag on belt
OR glock 27
Surefire E2E left pocket
Benchmade Axces lock right pocket
Phonton white on keys and 
photon UV in left side pocket with the E2E
Nokia Phone
soumtmes my Kenwood TH-F6A realey cool multy band ham radio

On duty
Belt- Sig P229, 2 extrs mags,OC, Car keys, SF 6P, Asp baton, LTR trunked radio, 2 sets of cuffs, and 2 sets of gloves. 
Pockets- Benchmade, phonton UV (neet a seens where thers blod) nokia Phone and aways more keys soumwhere...


----------



## Lunal_Tic

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

Since [email protected] closed a similar thread and sent everybody over here, maybe we could start up a "Part 2" continuation. This one is kinda long.

TIA,
-LT


----------



## bjn70

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

(bump)


----------



## Nightwatch

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

I love EDC Threads.





Yeah it's alot but I am usually wearing BDU trousers or cargo shorts so there is usually room.

Clockwise starting from top left.
Motorola T720 (belt)
Blackberry 7520 (Belt or left front pocket)
iPAQ RX 3115 and case (left cargo pocket) 
Cheapo Walmart Butane Lighter (usually left cargo pocket)
Browning Black Ice 6v 6LED(red, blue, white) with Zenon (left cargo pocket) 
Streamlight NF-2 (right cargo pocket)
Kershaw Ken Onion chive right hip pocket)
CRKT M-16Z (right cargo pocket)
Old Gerber Multitool (belt)

Stuff on keychain
P-38 (from my father who was in the Marines for 30 years)
Cheapo aluminium whistle
Photon Freedom Micro (red)

2 notebooks (the small black one is for work stuffs) (left cargo pocket)
Creative Zen Micro 5 gig MP3 player with Sony MDR-EX51LP headphones (belt)
Casio Ex-Z50 5 MP Digicam (right cargo pocket)

My checkbook/wallet rides in my back pocket.

When at work I also carry a patrol radio and a 4 D Cell Maglight on my belt (rather useful for hammering cranky door hardware back into place . /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif )


----------



## pradeep1

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

If any sane person saw this, they would think we are all paranoid freaks! 

Rock On.


----------



## Craig720

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

[ QUOTE ]
*pradeep1 said:*
If any sane person saw this, they would think we are all paranoid freaks! 

Rock On. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I thought we _were_. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif I know I am. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Ophiuchus

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

This thread always makes me wonder where members have gone. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
Wylie, Shankus, Flash... Tomas, just to name a few.
Where u b? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## UnknownVT

While at home space in my pockets isn't really at a premium - and as I am somewhat impressed with the 8LED 1AA "Xnova" - I've started to carry it - since I "corrected" the rather loose play in the tailcap by a home made elastic retainer.






See this thread for more details of the flashlight (and the simple retainer band)......

8LED 1AA "Xnova" New vs. Old


----------



## Haz

Some of you must have really big pockets to carry so much.

I only edc a Photon Freedom to the Max, Leatherman Squirt P4, Nokia 6230, keys, and wallet.


----------



## UnknownVT

*Haz* wrote: _"Some of you must have really big pockets to carry so much."_

If you really want to see some amazing amount some people manage to carry - hop over to BladeForums and see this HUGE thread - you'd have to be pretty diligent to study (and I mean study) all the posts in this behemoth repository - which currently stands at 1,479 replies 

EDC - What's in Your Pocket(s)?? (



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 ... Last Page ) 

enjoy!


----------



## UnknownVT

few changes -

*Out of my house EDC Oct/2005 -*




The significant change is the whistle attached to my keys - 
Acme Slimline Tornado (model #636) - I particularly like this because it is loud - about in the same ballpark as the Fox40, and Acme Tornado 2000 (claimed to be the loudest in the world) - the 636's triple tone seems to cause audible trilling which to me probably would attract more attention than just being loud 
- see this useful thread:

Pics of some of my Whistles (



1 2 )

Link to Customized Victorinox Scientist 
My EDC Story - Victorinox Combo Tool Story 
Customized SAKs 


*at Home EDC Oct/2005*




I recently got the Fenix L1 v2.5 (Non-Premium) a 1 watt Luxeon light that uses a single AA battery - it is very bright for its size and has become the recent talking point on CPF (CandlePowerForums).

It's also getting a bit chilly in the evenings and I'm now wearing a warmer top with pockets so the fun and versatile eternaLight Ergo 3 Red/White 

Link to Kershaw/KenOnion Black "boron" Leek 

*Air Travel EDC Oct/2005* - 
basically the same as the Out of my house EDC 
except I change out the custom SAK to a regular red Victorinox Yeoman -




The Yeoman essentially is the Scientist with scissors. I used to change out the my custom Scientist because I didn't want any (even slight) possiblity of losing it - with the tighter air-travel security. However since I've been doing this the Yeoman has also been discontinued and become something of a collectible too.... but I make sure it's packed it in my check-in baggage and EDC it once I arrive at my destination.


----------



## scrappy

My EDC stuff changes daily... but right now

Ipaq 4700, 1 gig sd card, 4 gig hitachi microdrive
Gladius
Black Bird II
Teletype GPS Bluetooth receiver
Brother BT-140 micro thermal printer
CRKT -M16 (I think)
(I wanted to recharge some batteries at work so I brought my Mag85 in my attache case)
wallet
Powerball tickets for 340,000,000 drawing (then I buy more flashlights)...

Thats about it I guess, lost my cell phone last week, left my leatherman wave at home, forgot by v-tech bluetooth laser keyboard at home.


----------



## Gimpy00Wang

Sony Ericsson S710a
bluetooth headset (HBH-600)
money clip
Benchmade 310 "Benchmite"
Leatherman Squirt P4
HDS EDC B42GT
Photon Freedom (on keychain)
Lexar 32M flash drive w/some important stuff (work-related mainly)

- Chris


----------



## Grox

I'm going to have to take a new pic of mine sometime:

(wallet, keys with arc aaa-p v4, phone)

leatherman blast (multitool)
CRK small sebenza (s30v) (knife) or Spyderco Calypso junior (vg-10) (knife)
CRK walnut mnandi in William Henry clipcase (knife)
Buck Gent (knife)
Fisher bullet space pen
HDS EDC ult 60 xr

That's all. I should be adding a few other things in the near future.


----------



## Undark

SF L4, SF Z3, Arc LS (2xAA Tube), Arc AAA, Mini SAK, SAK, BM710, HDS EDC60U, AC Zippo, Pepper Spray, Atwood Tactical Whistle, Nokia 8910, Swisstool Spirit

However, the L4, Z3 and LS are for ENC (Every Night Carry) only.


----------



## mrwilmoth

lets see some more pictures!


----------



## Sharpdogs

LFP mission wallet that includes a leatherman micra with a photon II attached, along with a fisher space pen in the other pocket of the wallet. I also throw in a SAK Tinker. RFP chapstick, tube of icing (I'm a type I diabetic), pocket knife (Spyderco almite walker, delica, benchmade mini griptillian or kershaw double duty. I now have to figure out how I am going to carry my Fenix 1LP and Nuwai .5 AAA.


----------



## pr5owner

im not at home so i cant take a picture i will get it up later

on me is (incl whats on my belt too)

Car Keys + Booze LED Light
House + Other Keys + Microphoton
Sony Z600 Cell
Axim X30H + Case
Wallet
Key Fob for Car alarm
sometimes my Bluetooth headset

EDIT: ahh finally took a picture


----------



## planex

2 Photon II's with upgraded Nichia CS500 led's from Grumpy's group buy, one CO and one BO tint.


----------



## TKC

On my keys, I have: ASP Elite, an Inova green LED, and my Arc-P.


----------



## 4sevens

Lately, I have been carrying one of these three:




 

And a Wenger SMT Battalion Diver, a wedding band, Tungsten T3, and a Nokia 6610


----------



## JimH

My EDC, work or play





















My EDC bag - Maxpedition Proteus Versipack


----------



## deranged_coder

Current EDC (I'm on vacation overseas so I left several of my lights at home): Gladius in my right front pocket. In my Fatboy I have a SF A2, SF U2 and a Gerber Infinity. Left cargo pants pocket is my E2e + KL4 and a small case containing the E2e incan head and an old KL1 head. SC3 spares carrier also lives in my left cargo pants pocket.


----------



## my name is fake

i absolutely love EDC threads!:rock: 


However, i posted the following in another thread in the knives/multitool section but didnt any reply, so, thought i post here instead....just to get an inisght on what you guys do for a living... 


"After reading tru 5+ pages, i cant help but to wonder:


what do you guys do for a living??:huh: ( for those carrying folders)

I would understand if some of you are LEO/Army but the rest of you? 

See, the thing is, I normally EDC my Fenix L1P & SuperTool 200 to work, add the C2 if Im walking around the park in the evenings. However, i also have a BM 425 folder. but other than if im going jungle hiking/camping, i cant seem to justify using the 425 as EDC ( my wife is cool with me EDCing flashlights but is absolutely agts me carrying folders)"


----------



## Undark

"my name is fake",

if you are into knife collecting, well, you just need no real excuse for carrying one... 

However, the same goes for lights: Probably not all of us *REALLY* need a light for their job, but it is a tool which comes in quite handy. (And you don't want your 200USD+ light sitting in the drawer, right?)

The computer/engineering people (as myself) can use a light AND a knife in various situations: Looking inside computers/machines with the light, cutting cable binders, cutting cables, cutting cardboard, opening packages, opening mail, prying something off, inspecting cable tunnels, and so on....

So, why do I carry a BM710 for EDC? The primary reason is that all multitools can't offer what the Benchmade has: A locking mechanism you can depend on, a decent blade (that can take some beating) and a construction which makes it completely disassembleable (WHAT A WORD!). Furthermore, it can be opened and closed with one hand easily (!). 

When you look at my pictures (at the beginning of the thread) you will notice, that I carry a Swisstool Spirit, too. This thing is for "screwing around" :naughty: - but usually the serrated blade of the tool is not what I want for the job. You might argue that I simply could use an other tool which allows one handed opening of a plain-edged blade. 
Sure, that's true. But the other multitools do not offer a locking mechanism that I trust as much as the Axis lock. So, even if I had selected a different multitool - there are still enough situations where the 710 has its use.


----------



## JPSW44

JimH ,

:wow:...You've got to hold the record for most lights on a person at one time...Nice..


No Pics, but I always have at least one knife usually an Emerson or Spyderco...Either a Peak Carribbean or most recently an HDS B42GT. Zippo lighter is always with me, clean hanky, Spec-Ops THE Wallet Jr. On the key ring I have a small SAK, Atwood Pry-Baby, and a Peak Matterhorn 3LED Ultra.


----------



## benh

General EDC:

Cellphone
Arc AAA-P v4
1GB USB memory stick
Spyderco Delica
Car/house/bike keys (with Firefli on that ring)
Wallet
Space Pen (not pictured)

Work EDC adds:

work keys
work cellphone






And I generally have my messenger bag with me, which currently contains:

Laptop (well, it would if I weren't typing on it right now)
USB/Serial adapter (you never know when you need to console in)
Laptop power supply
USB GPS Puck
USB data cable for work phone for cellular data access
Canon S45 digital camera
USB cable for above camera
expanding folder with checkbook, passport, misc bills, stamps, envelopes, etc
Small PSK with assorted junk in it
Streamlight Stylus
Mag AA with Kroll switch and Terralux ministar
Spare 700c bike tube
tire levers
patch kit
bike helmet (with Princeton Tec EOS ziptied to it)
Bondhus folding metric hex wrench set
Gerber Multitool
business cards
Moleskine notebook
10' ethernet cable
20' of Muletape
mini lock pick set
Pocketwrench
whistle
CMG Infinity
mini Bic lighter
blast match
iPod
pair of socks (?)
a couple ankle straps (to keep pants legs out of bike chain)
keys to a friend's place
keys to a bike shop
keys to another bike shop

And my winter coat currently contains:
Surefire G2
sunglasses
safety glasses


----------



## mrwilmoth




----------



## jclarksnakes

My EDC list:
wedding band
glasses
keys with ARC AAA-P
Seiko automatic diver watch
cheap ballpoint pen
comb
wallet
cell phone (but only when I absolutely have to)
Benchmade 556 Mini Griptillian or 707 Sequel
Fenix L1P or Amilite Neo T3 or Peak CPF Special
add a SF A2 or E2D or SL 2L Tasklight after dark
Kel-Tec P32 and extra clip

It is amazing how many of us on this forum have chosen Benchmades and Kel-Tecs
jc


----------



## The Porcupine

Great thread!

I don't have a pic with all the stuff I carry in it, so it'll be in "stages"!





On me:
Vital Gear FB-1/SF KL1 - my recent EDC light





Anso Rebel folder





Keychain with Photon I and Leatherman Micra

Apart from that, I usually drag my Camelbak Talon along with all sorts of stuff in;
Surefire E2E
Spares carrier
Leatherman Fuse
Cellphone
1. aid kit
etc.....

Bo


----------



## idleprocess

The current incarnation (always on my _person_ - not necessarily in mu pockets):





Work ID on _cable_ reel - in case I need an improvised garrote?
Wallet - stocked with the usual items and maybe some unusual items...
Samsung A650 cellphone
$3-$4 in quarters and dimes - rarely depleted
Ken Onion/Kershaw Vapor II
Fenix L1P - modified with 2-stage switch & powered by a lithium AA
Pocket torch (as in, the kind that produces blue flame) ... I'm not sure why I carry this - I don't smoke and have no routine need for it, but it was a gift and occasionally it's been useful
Keyring with County Comm "tough" LED modified with red LED+2032 cell & SwissTech screwdriver set

Routinely carried:

Pelican 1470 case containing...
Gateway MX6030 laptop
Notebook power supply
ethernet cable

Backpack containing:
Surefire U2 Ultra
A stainless-steel button-cell LED light
Freebie multitool with cruddy LED ligh
2 spare 123A cells in Kodak APS film canister (sometimes 4)
6 Ray-O-Vac IC3 NiMH AA cells + 2 alkaline AA cells + 2 lithium AAs
Cell phone battery
PSP & games/movies
Fujifilm A210 camera
128MB & 16MD xD cards
128MB & 256MB USB memory sticks
"Padfolio"
Writing utensils
TI-85


Other occasional stand-ins:

Surefire E1L with an excellent diffuser devised by Beamhead utilizing some amazing diffusion film and mini-mag "lens bumper"
Pelican M6 LED 3W
Gerber "Compact Corkscrew" multitool


----------



## rfwjr

ARC AAA-P on my keychain.


----------



## arnold ziffle

keys
wallet
sebenza
inova x5
kahr p9 or glock 19


----------



## carrot

This stuff, believe it or not, all fits in my pockets or on my belt. I was surprised myself.






That 10ft. of paracord does come in handy.

Not pictured:
Sony Cybershot U30
Sandisk Cruzer micro 256

In my bag:
4x AA batteries
2x Garrity electronic glowsticks
2x Orange cyalume glowsticks
PSP + games

Occasionally also in bag:
Netgear Travel Router (need WiFi for Palm T|X)
Nalgene water bottle (classic 1L size -- sometimes clipped to carabiner on belt -- warmer months)


----------



## clipse




----------



## GrooveRite

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

Currently I have the River Rock 3 buuton cell Nicha LED (peanut shaped on pic below) on my keychain.






Pretty soon I will have either the Jill Intelli or the new Fenix L0P on my keychain (gonna order both). I'll have to wait and see which one will be worth carrying around. :shrug:


----------



## UnknownVT

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

*GrooveRite* wrote: _"Currently I have the River Rock 3 buuton cell Nicha LED (peanut shaped on pic below) on my keychain."_

I like the looks of that peanut shaped light - it looks like a pretty comfortable ride in the pocket.

Might want to check out this discussion thread -

Form-Factor, Size, Ergonomics


----------



## GrooveRite

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*



UnknownVT said:


> *GrooveRite* wrote: _"Currently I have the River Rock 3 buuton cell Nicha LED (peanut shaped on pic below) on my keychain."_
> 
> I like the looks of that peanut shaped light - it looks like a pretty comfortable ride in the pocket.
> 
> Might want to check out this discussion thread -
> 
> Form-Factor, Size, Ergonomics


 
The light IS a very comfy ride because of the smooth curves and thanks for the link, I'll get to it as soon as I get home from work.


----------



## zespectre

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

Hrmmm, let's see
-EDC 60 Basic
-Gerber folding pocket knife (don't know the model)
-Keys (with garrity light on keychain)
-Wallet
-"SmarTrip" walled (my electronic metrobus/rail pass)
-Pocket PC
-itty-bitty set of headphone buds
-Canon SD400 camera
-Often a 4GB Microdrive thingie (http://www.iomagic.com/gigabank/giga.asp)


----------



## fasuto

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*







Small pounch (on left pocket) with: 
-Photon freedom red led
-Fenix L1P
-Leatherman Micra

S&W Tritium Watch 450
Motorola V3 rzr 
Sony TH 55 with leather case (on belt)
Kalvin Klein Leather keychain (house keys)
Car key with swiss utilikey and bison capsule
Wallet
Coins
Tobbaco and solo lighter


----------



## bruner

UPDATED 02/27/06

EDC picture updated...

I put a new picture further down the thread...

Dan


----------



## Templar223

I was going to do this the other day, but I got sidetracked at work.

In fannypack, Kel-Tec 9mm + 2 S&W extended cap mags w/ Federal 115gr JHP, Brinkmann Legend LX light (the kind that focus), pad, pen, etc.

In pockets, keys (two sets including one with some sort of inexpensive LED squeeze light the folks at Lighthound sent me), SF L2, Lone Wolf Knives CPM-S30V (thanks Mr. Page!), Breath strips (gotta have fresh breath!), Chap Stick, Wallet, LG Cell Phone. And a watch on the wrist.

Sorry about the photo. I loaned my good camera to a friend in Bloomington.

For those of you who want to know how you can legally carry a gun in IL, PM me... or visit gunssavelife.com or concealcarry.org.

John


----------



## UnknownVT

*bruner* wrote: _"Keychain, Victorinox knife always on, change out flashlight daily, see sig for my flashlight collection."_

Very cool collection of pocket(able) flashlights.

But the one you showed in the post doesn't appear to be in your sig collection pic.

The light you show looks like the CR2 version of the chromed brass AdvancedMart 0.5watt - Lithium Lights - 
as you see in my linked comparison review I was very taken with the tint of my sample - 
how's the tint/color of yours?


----------



## knot_lover

Wallet
Fenix L1P
V'nox Classic SD
Keys
Acme T2000 whistle
Pen
V'nox Climber


----------



## bruner

UnknownVT,

You have a sharp eye!

I didn't catch that until you told me.

I took all those photos the same evening, so I accidently left that one light on my keychain. I'll have to fix that here soon.

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## spoonrobot

Poppycock to what's in my pockets. I either bike or walk everywhere now that I am in school this semester and carry a lot of stuff in my well-worn maxpedition falcon:




-trail mix
-spare keys
-matches
-gum
-smokes (I don't smoke often anymore now that I ride a lot more but when I need one I really need one. I dipped out of class last fall when there was a tornado heading through town because I ran out right after the warning siren went off. I got soaking wet and learned that sometimes what your body thinks it needs supercedes everything else.)
-assorted pens/pencils
-nail clippers
-checkbook
-gloves
-powerbars
-band-aids (have an annoying habit of picking my cuticles in class, no one likes the kid with the bloody finger.)
-handi-wipe
-stapler+staples
-lighter
-protractor
-headpphones
-4 AA and 12 CR123 batteries in carriers
-Inova T2 (I never really use this light; I just have it for the 4-5 hour runtime I might need one day.)
-River Rock 0.5 watt
-leatherman charge + bit set 
-Benchmade 555 mini-griptilian
-schooly-type books

Actual pocket carry:




-prismacolor marker (doodles.)
-sharpie
-maxpedition wallet
-really neat Imco lighter from county comm
-keys w/white inova microlight
-Fenix L2P w/sanyo rechargeables
-bandana
-victorinox soldier


----------



## stopatrain

I guess I need more pockets! All I carry is a L0P,wallet,Keys,Spiderco Endera.


----------



## cratz2

Wow! I can't believe I last posted on this thread in 2004!

I'll need to take an updated pic but here's what I typically carry:

- Ziploc baggie with cash and cards and a 512MB compact flash card
- 1 quick-release keychain with various house keys
- 1 lanyard keychain with my car key, a Spyderco Ladybug and my Nichia CS on 10440 cell modded Solitaire
- Spyderco Solo pocketknife
- Fenix L1P 
- Either a Vital Gear with BOG module or Streamlight TL-3. Wits' End multi level light has also been doing rotation over the last week or so.
- Sony cell phone (though it's no longer activated)

And if I'm feeling particularly saucy, a CZ PCR in a High Noon Hidden Impact holster.


----------



## bruner

Top Left, clockwise...


- Wallet, minimal content, cash, credit, id and a small piece of paper for leaving a note with my Inka.
- HP ipaq hx2415 pocket pc, contains my life (encrypted, of course).
- Moterolla i730 w/service through Nextel (good plan).
- Keychain, clockwise from carabiner... Truck key, house key, Victorinox Classic, flashlight (changed out semi-daily, see my signature for my light collection), BoyScout mini FireSteel, Inka pen.
- Most important EDC item, my wedding band.
- Knife, change out semi-daily, see my signature for my knife collection.

I hope to soon add a slim digital camera to my EDC. I have a digi-cam now, but it's not small enough to EDC...

Thanks for looking,
Dan

Edited 03/14/06 to remove cigarettes and lighter (I'm trying to quit smoking).

Edited 04/25/06 to show new keychain EDC. Slimmed down to cary only house key, car key, SAK, Flashilght and Inka pen.

Edited 04/29/06 to show new mini firesteel added to keychain.


----------



## Lite

bruner said:


> Wallet, minimal content,


That's funny, Dan. 
How do you like your Buck Rush Platinum?


----------



## bruner

Lite said:


> That's funny, Dan.
> How do you like your Buck Rush Platinum?


 
I really like it. It satisfies my "lust" to carry around a switchblade, without actually being one


----------



## UnknownVT

My at Home EDC changes a lot since I play around with flashlights - so in my pockets are often my latest infatuations/obsessions.






However the at Home EDC knife remains the same - the Kershaw Ken Onion Leek in black Tungsten DLC - the pic doesn't show it that well - I have to do a lot of post-process manipulation to get it anywhere near realistic - and I'm too lazy to do that - best is to take a look at this thread where I did put in some minimal effort...... Black "boron" Leek 

The two flashlight are interesting - 
the AdvancedMart 1/2watt 1xAA (review linked with lots of side-by-side comparison beamshots) - falls into my continuing search for the "perfect" 1x AA flashlight (of course I know there is no such thing - but that's what makes it fun



). 

1/2watt gives a light level noticably brighter than regular single 5mm LEDs - so the light level is good for a general purpose indoor flashlight - both for close up work as well as shining across a dark room. This AdvancedMart 1/2w will run just over 6hours on a single AA alkaline - so that's a long runtime and I can use it with impunity





The other light - the LightHound V3 single 3.6V rechargeable Li-Ion RCR123 (linked to long comparison shootout review with lots of pics) - is at the other end of the scale - on a single 3.6V rechargeable Li-Ion RCR123 this light give spectacular brightness like I said in my opener for the linked review - _"Wanna carry a brightness of a MagLite 3D in your pocket?"_

Enough about my current obsessions -

What's _THAT_ in your pocket?!!?


----------



## bruner

UnknownVT,

Your photos are always good enough for me and I appreciate your comments.

Not so long ago, I had a .5w multi-purchase from advancedmart, and I agree that .5w lights are very usable, functional lights. This photo shows that purchase. Excluding the glo-toob, all are .5w lights and I am very happy with them.




Dan


----------



## Solstice

bruner- what is the knife in your pic?


----------



## bruner

EDITED 02/27/06 - My EDC picture has changed... Here is a link to my previous EDC picture showing the knife that Solstice inquired about:
http://img221.imageshack.us/my.php?image=edc031rp.jpg

That knife is a "special" offer at my local Gander Mountain. They had this candy jar filled with these knives for $4. I opened and tested at least 6 before finding one that worked properly, but I am happy with my purchase. The front of the knife shows "buckmasters". The back shows "china".

For $4, It was an easy decision. In fact, I carried that knife today.

Dan


----------



## mrwilmoth

amazing the stuff you guys carry around.


----------



## Sprocketman

Right front pocket: 
Insulin pump 
Motorola cell phone
Firefly II with solar charged CR123R - sunlight in my pocket, 2 stages do it all.

Left front pocket:
Victorinox 2.5" with toothpick and ball point pen
Swiss-Tech tool with #2 Philips, flat driver and pliers
Zippo 6 ft/183mm tape measure
Glucose tablets in plastic tube
Keyring

Rear pockets: Wallet and address book

The pump and cell are in a plastic sleeve that keeps them flat and side by side.

From the outside there is nothing dangling to catch on stuff, and nothing techie.

.


----------



## mrwilmoth

lets see some more!


----------



## Nyctophiliac

Trousers: Left front: INOVA X1
Ccard wallet and cash.
Right front:Keys with Fauxton and arc P.
Coin bag
Vesta Matchsafe
Ronson Varaflame
2 x AA NiMH Batts in carrier.
Left back:Hanky
Leatherman micra
Coast Micro Lenser red
Nappy pin (just in case)
Right back:Small change.
Belt holsters:Arc +4
FENIX L1P
INOVA X1 green
INOVA X1 blue.
Jacket pockets: Sharp 902x Mobile 'phone
INOVA T1.

...help me...it's still not enough...I need more pockets...It's not dark,I don't smoke or need to light a fire,I don't have a cold or wear a nappy and I don't need to cut anything....
I guess I could get by with just the money,the keys and the 'phone...
BUT WHERE'S THE FUN IN THAT??????????


----------



## parnass

Nyctophiliac said:


> ...help me...it's still not enough...I need more pockets...



My wife sewed additional pockets inside my jackets and vests for that very reason.


----------



## lichtstrahl

Time to introduce myself after all the lurking.
My name is Lichtstrahl, I'm a flashaholic (well somewhat in the early stage I suppose) and its nice to have such a great forum for us "homo candelus".

Left Pocket: Victorinox SuperTinker, large cloth handkerchief
Right Pocket: Victorinox Mini Champ & Fauxton , MiniBic lighter
Fifth Pocket: 2 spare 123a batteries
Belt: Surefire G2/P61, Victorinox SwissTool Plus
Keychain: Photon Freedom To The Max 

My reduced EDC/SDC are the keys/keychain with Photon Freedom and the Victorinox Mini Champ & Fauxton with an optional Surefire E1 (old model).

My Night-Ops Gladius is only working nightshifts at teh moment (then replacing the G2/P61) since I haven't got a good holster for it yet. 

Since you guys also carry pounds of stuff around I finally feel normal again.
My friends know that I'm a geek but the unenlightend always react with the classic: Why do you carry all that. 
Unprepared sheeple, nough said.

Lichtstrahl


----------



## hardrock42

Intresting set of stuff... We all seem to list lovely torches such as the Arc AAA, but has anybody though of the Photonen-Pumpe V16? a slim 'uber bright' led torch lasting over 50 hours!. I carried it around with me all the time. So slim it used to clip just into the crease of my wallet! No need for keychains! I say carried, because it got stolen! However Im thinking of buying a new one. There brilliant! I would be glad of someone posting its stats. Still...

Sony NWHD walkman - Im an audioholic. I love my music and this beats any Ipod!
Motorola V220
Uniball 'eye' micro pen (blue) - Never know when you need to take a note
Disgo USB (without case) - For school/college
Keys
Wallet
(and did carry) V16 Photonen Pumpe

I though of adding my newly ordered Gladius with a holster, but thats just OTT! (over the top!)


----------



## Perfectionist

Never heard of the Photonen !!

Where can you buy one !!


----------



## Wireman

This is exactly what came out of my pockets when i got home from work today.


----------



## Planterz

OK, I'll bite. What the heck is that curvy pipe thingy at the bottom?


----------



## UnknownVT

*hardrock42* wrote: _"has anybody though of the Photonen-Pumpe V16? a slim 'uber bright' led torch lasting over 50 hours!. I carried it around with me all the time. So slim it used to clip just into the crease of my wallet! No need for keychains! I say carried, because it got stolen! However Im thinking of buying a new one. There brilliant! I would be glad of someone posting its stats. Still..."_

Is that the LED-lenser V16 Chip Fire?





*Coast® LED-Lenser® LL7526 V16 Pen Light Size *
*Micro White LED Flashlight, 2x BR435 Battery incl.*

Micro sized 3 7/8" inch size
White super bright Nichia LED
Reflector tube system
Diode charged LED light chip
Gold plated contacts
Aircraft quality aluminum
Includes tie clip & gift box
Lasts 70 hours on 2x BR435 batteries (Included)
Length 98.6mm, 6.3mm wide
Weight 10 grams
Water resistant


----------



## Wireman

Planterz said:


> OK, I'll bite. What the heck is that curvy pipe thingy at the bottom?


 It's an offset nipple, it's used for connecting electrical boxes/panels that have a different knock-out height. Don't ask me why it was in my pocket when I got home, I'll be sure to return it to work on Monday :naughty:


----------



## Bozzlite

The EDC for me is a pewter MM with a TLE-5 and Nite Eyez tail switch. In a Maglite leather holster on my right hip. I like to rotate between the copper, silver, red, green and NASCAR editions. But never the black one.


----------



## colubrid

Wireman said:


> It's an offset nipple, it's used for connecting electrical boxes/panels that have a different knock-out height. Don't ask me why it was in my pocket when I got home, I'll be sure to return it to work on Monday :naughty:


 
Hey great idea for a flashlight mod :naughty:


----------



## jeffb

Tnc "N" proto bare
Chris Reeve Small Sebenza
Retro 51 Black Pen

jeffb


----------



## Sixpointone

SureFire L4 with McE2S Two Stafe Tail Cap at 22 ohm.


----------



## mrwilmoth

03/12/2006


----------



## Manzerick

Sixpointone said:


> SureFire L4 with McE2S Two Stafe Tail Cap at 22 ohm.




E1L in pocket most days... i feel so weird without it even tho the ARC-P is on my key chain... 




Sixpointone - You gotta send a pic of what you carry everyday (i won't mention the name of it here)


----------



## Nyctophiliac

Recently added to EDC arsenal: Ladies and Gentleman, the SUREFIRE G2.

Okay,I know it's not the coolest or the latest or the brightest, but I really can't afford to replace my old 6P (LOST!!!) and I was getting incandescent withdrawal symptoms.

Also it's the only SF I would even consider buying here in the UK without resorting to overseas internet sites!!!!!

SF love over here is way expensive!!!





... be good to each other...and yourself...


----------



## MrSmith

Front Right:
Inova Microlight attached to Leatherman Micra.
(soon to be replaced by AAA P, which is in the mail) 
Cash with Tumi Titanium money clip.
Some coins.
Either car key or house key.

Front Left:
Sony Ericsson P910 cellphone.

Back Right:
Wallet with cards.


----------



## mrwilmoth

bump


----------



## slinco

Front right-ARC LS


----------



## thesurefire

Recently I've been keeping it pretty light. The normal EDC looks like this:

FL: leather THIN Wallet, with spydie ladybug, hot pink SAK (executive I think) CC, Drivers license, cash ect. Has a safetly pin or two in it as well.

FR: 17 pack of winter fresh (not pictured) and pens/pencils, always a sharpie as well.

BL: P4/ supertool, or knife of the day. usually the P4

Keychain: OrbRAW, Leatherman micra, ArcAAA, car fob thing, car key, house key.

The phone is a LG 6000 series clipped on my belt. 

The watch is a titanium seiko chronograph. 

The necklace is a titanium ring on a old chain my grandpa gave to me. More of for sentimental value then the style.













If you have any questions please ask.


----------



## Max Brightness

Right pocket - Small ballpoint pen, 256MB USB Flash memory, HDS U60
Left Pocket - Wallet, folded note paper and business cards
Belt- IPAQ pocket PC 
Samsung cell phone goes from my belt to pocket to hand carry.

My computer backpack has Surefire L1, Sometimes the Fenix L2P and extra batteries.


----------



## Ready

This is what I carry as my EDC:






Ready


----------



## EV_007

UnknownVT said:


> My at Home EDC changes a lot since I play around with flashlights - so in my pockets are often my latest infatuations/obsessions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However the at Home EDC knife remains the same - the Kershaw Ken Onion Leek in black Tungsten DLC - the pic doesn't show it that well - I have to do a lot of post-process manipulation to get it anywhere near realistic - and I'm too lazy to do that - best is to take a look at this thread where I did put in some minimal effort...... Black "boron" Leek
> 
> The two flashlight are interesting -
> the AdvancedMart 1/2watt 1xAA (review linked with lots of side-by-side comparison beamshots) - falls into my continuing search for the "perfect" 1x AA flashlight (of course I know there is no such thing - but that's what makes it fun
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> 1/2watt gives a light level noticably brighter than regular single 5mm LEDs - so the light level is good for a general purpose indoor flashlight - both for close up work as well as shining across a dark room. This AdvancedMart 1/2w will run just over 6hours on a single AA alkaline - so that's a long runtime and I can use it with impunity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other light - the LightHound V3 single 3.6V rechargeable Li-Ion RCR123 (linked to long comparison shootout review with lots of pics) - is at the other end of the scale - on a single 3.6V rechargeable Li-Ion RCR123 this light give spectacular brightness like I said in my opener for the linked review - _"Wanna carry a brightness of a MagLite 3D in your pocket?"_
> 
> Enough about my current obsessions -
> 
> What's _THAT_ in your pocket?!!?



Nice photography of your EDC items. They look like professional studio set ups. Nice job. Your stuff is cool too.


----------



## Grey Skies

This is me with all my flashlights in my pockets.


[URL=http://imageshack.us]


[/url]


----------



## UnknownVT

*EV_007* wrote: _"Nice photography of your EDC items. They look like professional studio set ups. Nice job."_ 

Thanks so much for the compliment.

I do do a lot of photography - however close-ups of objects is not my strong suit, also being extremely lazy - I found how to get pretty consistently good results with minimal effort - albeit basic utilitarian images without what I'd call much artistic flair.

Most of the difficulties in producing photos of small objects like flashlights and knives is the difficulty in precise focus for macro or close-ups and getting the right exposure.

Both of these are minimized by _NOT _actually using a camera..... :huh: 
For those types of photos I use a flatbed scanner

I wrote about that in this (old) thread -

some general flatbed Scanner advice 

Hope that helps......


----------



## xdanx

Wallet
Phone
Pocket PC
ChapStick
Uniball Micro
SureFire E2D
Boker HK 01
Luminox F-117
StreamLight Key-Mate
SanDisc Micro


----------



## zulu45

*I gotta get one of those multi-tools... I'll post my EDC later on, when I can get a picture.*


----------



## a99raptors

My EDC kinda changes every week, especially in choosing which SF lights to use. This week, I have the L2 and G2 with me.

I also have a Paracord lanyard with my ID tag, keychain light, Leatherman Micra and a USB drive.

Thank goodness for Dockers Mobile


----------



## scibeer

NooB chiming in.
This is usually what I have.

Fenix L2P
Coast lenser mini
Freedom on keychain
Custom SAK - Green micarta OHT
Benchmade 940
Handmade pen of some kind (my hobby/supplimental income)


----------



## UnknownVT

*scibeer* wrote: _"NooB chiming in._
_Fenix L2P"_

Welcome to CPF Bill, nice to see you here.

Er.... "NooB"?

What have you done to that Fenix L2P?

....and does it hurt?  :huh:

BTW - is that a green micarta Victorinox Executive on the keyring?


----------



## DaveG

scibeer, nice Sak in green micarta,did you put those scales on,or have it done? Other than flashlights one of my hobbys is Swiss Army Knives.


----------



## idleprocess

Here's what I'm carrying now - for all the voyeurs out there...






Keys w/ Fenix L0P
~$2 worth of quarters
Pocket torch (butane-powered)
Fenix L1P
Cross Ion pocket pen
Kershaw Vapor II folder
Wallet
Company ID
Cellphone not pictured - not much to see.


----------



## HaPPI

My EDC:
Wallet with redundant credit cards, coin holder, large coin to remind me to pray for our son, comb, way too many keys but two separate keyrings with duplicates for house and cars (I NEVER lock myself out) (any more), Samsung e335 cameraflipphone (not in the picture, taking it), Zebra 301 pen - best $1.50 I ever spent, cheap but sturdy KMart Sharpe 3 inch lockblade - best $5 I ever spent a few decades ago, a 1-LED squeezer in the shirt pocket with the pen for backup (my keys would crush it), and last but not least, a 12 LED GT 3-AAA (using NiMH) from szwholesale.com, a bright, tough, compact and inexpensive ($5) little light. When I don't carry it because the batteries are recharging, I carry a 6 LED 1-AA ($3) from the same place, for the same reasons. 
Wow, this has really helped me to see my deep-seated insecurity and need for backup, but then I worked as a Network Administrator for 10 years! HaPPI


----------



## depusm12

On Duty 
Gladius on duty belt, Tiger 11 in patrol bag , Custom X376 M3 Led
Beretta 92F 9MM, 2 spare mags, Smith & Wesson handcuffs, OC pepper spray Collapsable Baton, Morotrola XTS 3000 radio, Fox 40 micro marine whistle, Custom Burchtree Blade knife in right front pocket

Off Duty
S&W 4014 40 S&W with tritium sights right hip, 2 spare mags
Nuwai 301X-3-XRE, Handcuffs, Badge and Credentials
Gerber Air Harsey Air Ranger or Gerber Applegate-Fairbairn Covert knife
ASP key Defender pepper spray on key chain, keys, Fox40 mini whistle
Sanyo Katana cellphone

I am a police officer


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

​


----------



## WNG

Wow!!! 

This confirms my suspicions that we're a group that suffers from OCD!
And the OCD Liftime Achievement Award goes to JimH!!!
LOL! Woah!!

This was a fun thread to peruse. You guys must have some damn deep pockets! Cargo pants??

You guys haul around some very nice equipment.
But I didn't see anyone with a portable Halon fire extinguisher, Shucks!
Another notable, I didn't spot a post mentioning EDC-ing an MP3 player, or iPod.
That's interesting!

As for me, I am more of a minimalist these days. 

1. A Diver's watch: in rotation now, a Seiko "Black Monster" auto, a genuine Zodiac Marine Life auto in whiteface, a Casio G-Shock. (almost have as many watches as I do flashlights!)

2. A pair of sunglasses: mirrored smoke Vuarnet or polarized Killer Loop wrap-arounds.

3. Wallet: full-size for most occasions except nights on the town or clubbing, then it's a leather money clip wallet.

4. Keys: 1 set of house keys on its own key loop, and whichever car key loop for the chosen car/motorcycle of the day. Mathcing alarm remote resides with car keys.

5. Light(s): a Brookstone 2-cell white LED key fob light accompanies the car keys.
Currently taking along a new version Inova X1, except for minimal carry 'summer' evenings.

6. cell phone: Samsung vi660. Nothing special, just real small.

Honorable mentions:
Often, I take along my Canon SD450 and an extra Li-ion battery. 

Used to carry a keychain Victorinox SAK until it broke.
Used to carry one of the original folding mini pliers/screwdrivers.
No longer wear my Leatherman. (unless on my motorcycle).


----------



## Sharpdogs

Scibeer,

Where did you get those customized SAKs? They are awesome.

In staying with the topic of the thread, I am carrying (wallet)Leatherman Squirt P4 with Photon II attached, Fisher Space pen, (pants) SAK Tinker, Comtech Stinger, (keys) Photon Freedom, Fox whistle, sliver gripper tweezers, spy capsule with emergey $20, (jacket) Fenix L1P and pepper spray.


----------



## Planterz

Keychain includes:
Squirt S4
Victorinox Swissbit 512MB
Photon Micra (violet)
Glowring (blue tritium)
CR2 Ion (aluminum bronze)

Stingray wallet from adamunlimited

Pens (Zebra, cheapo Bic, Fisher Space pen)

Victorinox Cybertool 29

Luminox 822 Ultimate Field Chronograph

McLux PD III

Spyderco Tasman Salt

Bradley Mayhem balisong


----------



## mrwilmoth

04/21/2006


----------



## dca2

Front Left: Triton P1, Cellphone
Front Left: Keys w/Inova Microlight (old), Blue Glowring, Benchmade 551
Back Left: Wallet
Back Right: My A#$
Backpack: Laptop, G2, Minimag TLE5, Photon Clone, Chineese Arc AAA clone, Batteries


----------



## zulu45

*Well, I finally managed to get my digital camera here with me, so I finally managed to get my EDC photographed...*





*First, I carry the Dorcy Super 1 Watt Luxeon. I'm obsessed with this little light. I use this as my primary thrower. My cell phone is (currently) a Motorola v220. Granted, it's older, but it works great. Then there's the Inova X5T, which is my choice for flood and/or runtime. There's also my Surefire 6P, which is for emergancy high volumes of light. My watch is a Seiko SLL086. My keyring is self-explanitory. The remote is only carried on that keyring when I'm driving my car, a 2000 Oldsmobile Alero. The MP3 player is a Creative 6gb Zen Micro. I carry this, but it stays in my car, unless I'm home, or at college. My wallet is just some leather wallet I got from Sears. And finally, the newest addition to my EDC, is my new Leatherman Wave.*


----------



## mrwilmoth

bump, admin can you merge this thread with http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=91665&page=7&pp=30&highlight=edc

thanks


----------



## Illum

Right pant pocket:
-INOVA XO, with extra set of 2 SF123A surefire lithium in a stamp collector's mini ziplock bag 
-Pocket Watch 
Left pant pocket:
-Folding contractors blade
-Wallet
-Cell

Shirt pocket :
-Sharpie [ultra fine]
-Ball point pen
-SL Jr. Lux [with clip]​


----------



## dirtie

hi i just had to post here too.in my pockets etc.cheap smith and wesson Urban camo partial serrated pocket knife, front right, custom made titanium frame "karambit"aus8a blades on both.surefire executiveE2, keys i have a "for free" i cell 2 led light.got from a magazine subscription lol. meds in a pod.i also carry a colt .45 commander and at least 1 spare mag.cocked n locked. wallet and a handkerchief. in my left hand i carry a combatmaster karate cane.this is cuz i cant walk well.its also a good weapon too


----------



## powernoodle

- Fenix L1P
- Leatherman Juice S2 (best EDC multitool for Powernoodle; has pliers, blade, 3 flat screwdrivers, real 3D phillips screwdriver, etc. but its still small.)
- Sharpie
- Keys with Arc v4 AAA
- Spyderco Delica 3
- thin business card case from ebags.com as wallet
- Kahr PM9 (Uncle Mike's pocket holster or Blade-tech IWB not shown)
- bigger light added at night, like Gladius or U2 (not shown)
- Motorola flip phone on belt in Maxpedition phone holster (not shown)

The gun often changes (to one of several Glocks, 1911s, Sig, Beretta, whatever) as does the knife (Endura 3, Tanto Griptilian, Military, etc.), but the other stuff generally remains the same. I've carried the L1P for months, which is a Powernoodle record for an EDC light.






cheers!


----------



## Illum

Finally managed to take a pic of my most recent EDCs...
[font=&quot]






yeh...um...how do you post images from file again?[/font]


----------



## Flashfirstask?later

You need a place to host your image and not off your computer.

A popular reliable image host is www.imageshack.us


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

I probably have already posted in this thread but can't find it.

Starting at left front shirt pocket: Any one of about 25 pens, next to an extendable magnet, next to a double end Sharpie.

Right front shirt pocket: A business card holder closest to me, with various other paperwork stuff in front of it.

Right front pants pocket: One of about 5 different knives clipped at the back of it is all.

Watch pocket: Little Victorinox (mostly for the scissors)

Right rear pants pocket: Ballistic Nylon Wallet, with a bunch of wallet stuff and usually not much money!

Left rear pants pocket: Hankie (every man should have one)

Left front pants pocket: Change, a medium size Schrade Lockback and a Blistec (sp?) (mine is actually a different brand.

Belt: A Key hanging clip where my wad of keys and fob hang in front, a Minim*g w/LUXIII and a Nokia cell on the right side.

And a whole truck worth of other stuff never more than a minute or two away!

I don't have a CHL nor a Carry size gun. The knife in right front is a quick opener as my main defense weapon. (well actually a warrior spirit and a brain are first defense!)


----------



## LITEmania




----------



## TKC

I have a Fenix L1P in my pocket as we speak, as far as lights go. I have a PryBaby in my money wallet, I have an Atwood whistle, and an Arc-P on my keys, my Solar Arc around my neck, and an M2 RSK Mini-grip in my pocket. In my jacket, I have my Bug Out Bar, and an SF E1e, with spare battery. And my Palm TX.


----------



## hivoltage

Damn!!!! And I thought I was Prepared:goodjob:


----------



## copiertech




----------



## leukos

Here's what is usually in my pockets, though the BM 710 only gets carried on my trips outside the UK.


----------



## parnass

Frenchman Eric Le Fou *carries over 1,300 items* daily. His web site is here.

Photos of his stuff are here.
There is a news story about Eric here.


----------



## Boomerang

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*



UnknownVT said:


> Is that a Flashlight in your pocket -
> or are you just pleased to see me?
> (with apologies to Mae West)
> 
> EDC = EveryDay Carry -
> 
> So what's in your pockets?
> other than the expected wallet and keys - what *Flashlights* and gadgets are there for your everyday carry?
> 
> I have 3 different EDC combinations - for
> 
> (1) normal out of my house EDC
> (2) at home
> (3) air travel



(1) Fenix L2P
(2) Elektro Lumens Blaster Jr.
(3a) Cars: Inova 24/7 in the glovebox.
(3b) Air: Fenix L2P

Andy


----------



## mrwilmoth

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

bump


----------



## 270winchester

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

TOday:

SF A2,

SF E1L,

McLux PD,

Camillus Dominator,

6 spare 123s,

My keychain has a Ultra-G and a MMMMag with NG750.

Leatherman Juice Pro,


and my wallet.


----------



## hookoo

Photon Freedom on keychain
L1p in my pocket
Car I have Eternalight and AdvancedMart AA .5watt


----------



## Warp

-Surefire G2 w/P61 lamp
-Inova X1. 
-Gerber AR3.00 (3" folding knife)
-cell phone, wallet (with spare car-door key), keychain (adding photon, Dorcy doesn't stay attached well enough)
-lighter
-Glock 26 
-Fox Labs 2oz OC (pepper spray)

Other assorted tools and goodies in a bag in my car.


----------



## xdanx

Leatherman Charge Ti
Arc AAA-P
HDS EDC B60 LE
Atwood Micro Card Knife
Atwood Ti PryBaby XL
Atwood IMP
Atwood Tac Whistle
Benchmade 530


----------



## morituri

Today's EDC:





(left to right)
- Palm Treo 650 smartphone 
- whistle
- 6 feet of 550 paracord
- Victorinox Pioneer SAK
- Fenix L1T 
- NITE Tritium Glow Ring
- Arc AAA


----------



## Mattman

Wow, look at all the Fenixeses that people are carrying these days! I've still got my little SAK and an Arc AAA-P that replaced the old AAA.


----------



## thesurefire

xdanx said:


> Leatherman Charge Ti
> Arc AAA-P
> HDS EDC B60 LE
> Atwood Micro Card Knife
> Atwood Ti PryBaby XL
> Atwood IMP
> Atwood Tac Whistle
> Benchmade 530



Nice atwood's! Do you find the IMP is pratical to carry with the 530? When do you choose to use it over the BM? TIA


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Shame I'm so broke all the time...

That BM530 looks SWEET!!!! Something like my BM (not right at mind which number) but with the cool locking stuff!


----------



## CanDo

parnass said:


> Frenchman Eric Le Fou *carries over 1,300 items* daily. His web site is here.
> 
> Photos of his stuff are here.
> There is a news story about Eric here.



WOo0W....:huh2:

Well, interesting to say the least.... Clearly, he just dosn't have the skills to McGyver the situations 

best quote from that site:

_[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]"there is only what's necessary"[/font]_


----------



## xdanx

thesurefire said:


> Nice atwood's! Do you find the IMP is pratical to carry with the 530? When do you choose to use it over the BM? TIA


 
The 530 is rather light/medium duty so I use the Imp to abuse. Lately I have been carrying the Goblin in place of the Imp. If you would like to see the rest of my Atwood collection click Here.

Latest EDC:


----------



## [email protected]

Fenix L0P in back pocket
Peak Matterhorn 3 LED stainless on keychain
Old Leatherman Micra - came with a Mag light solitaire in a Costco gift pack if I remember correctly 

Other items - cell phone / wallet / feels like about 2 pounds of change (really must empty my pockets sometime :laughing


----------



## tanghy

morituri said:


> Today's EDC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (left to right)
> - Palm Treo 650 smartphone
> - whistle
> - 6 feet of 550 paracord
> - Victorinox Pioneer SAK
> - Fenix L1T
> - NITE Tritium Glow Ring
> - Arc AAA



what case is that which you have on your palm?


----------



## morituri

tanghy said:


> what case is that which you have on your palm?



It's a Vaja i-Volution T65. Here's my review :
http://www.treotoday.net/2006/04/08/review-vaja-t65-leather-case-for-treo-650/


----------



## Ging

Hi, here is my EDC.

I carry either the Spyderco UKPK or the SAK Bantam if I am around NKP's. There is also my Leatherman S2, Nokia phone and my Orb Raw in my custom holder. On my keyring there is a paracord fob, Lexar Jumpdrive, Swiss-tech Utili-key, a bottle opener and a keyring torch (is not that good I need to get another.


----------



## Kozak

C3T and my BM Pinnacle Damascus


----------



## schiesz

CRKT M18-02
Exe bezel modded with McR20 UX1K and flupic on a Vitalgear FB1
Razr
Fenix L0P on keychain
1941 rounded zippo

Here's a pic of the important stuff:






schiesz


----------



## brett174

I was quite suprised to find that almost everyone carries some sort of pretty large hunting/utility knife.


I'm pretty sure over here in Australia its illegal to carry any knives on you.


----------



## Warp

brett174 said:


> I'm pretty sure over here in Australia its illegal to carry any knives on you.


 

You guys can't carry (or even own) an awful lot of things that people in other countries (especially the United States) can and do on a daily basis. It's a shame, really.

I myself only carry a little 3.0" knife as a tool for utilitarian purposes, there are much better options for weapons....at least for us.


----------



## batman

I just carry the important stuff:

SF A2 Aviator
moneyclip with $/credit cards
motorola V3
keys
Last but not least...

Trojan Magnum XL's. (1)


----------



## mrwilmoth

lets see some more pictures, please!


----------



## snakebite

what?
no trenchcoat with 100+ more flashlights hanging inside?
and folks think i am nuts for my edc?


JimH said:


> My EDC, work or play
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My EDC bag - Maxpedition Proteus Versipack


----------



## snakebite

my edc consists of a gerber multitool,arc-aaa on keyring,arc-ls that i heavily modified,2 spare aa nimh,1gb usb pendrive,sometimes a yaesu vx-7r,a nokia 6360,sometimes various lead spitting devices.


----------



## clipse

SpecOps T.H.E. wallet
Bic Lighter
Leatherman SuperTool 200
Gerber Ridge Knife
Nokia phone (replacing soon)
Streamlight TL-2 LED (2nd gen)
Ruger SP-101
Fenix L1T
CRKT M16-13Z
Keychaing with Traser GloRing, Amilite Neo T3, Victorinox small SAK, Leatherman Micra, and small keychain light
my little pen I just got at Office Depot
Keys
Citizen Nighthawk


----------



## mrwilmoth

lets see some more pictures!


----------



## jsr

Wow, you guys carry lots of stuff. In my pockets right now, I have (aside from the manditory wallet and keys):

Leatherman Micra
Chapstick
Change
Streamlight KeyMate with Nichia CS
Vital Stream Scorpion-FB1 (click on link in my sig for pics)
Spyderco Delica4 (click on link for emergency kit and knives for pics)

Sometimes I have my Jet1 in place of my Vital Stream (but Jet1's out for repair at the mo). Sometimes I carry a Spyderco Native in place of the Delica4, but normally the Native is in my BOB.


----------



## skalomax

What i carry now is a ARC 4+ Clipped to my pants. Or a ARC LSH-P in My pocket!


----------



## BladeZealot

Okay, this is my EDC list:

Jim Burke lefty mini Res.
Mayo lefty TNT MOA
Blackwood Curr
Aleph 1 w/ spare battery
Fenix P1
gerber evolution
Burke Pimp proto in Stellite on my neck.
small Bobby Howard friction folder for "sheeple".
touch-up stone.
This is what's on my belt or in my pockets daily.

My go bag is mostly meds and batteries, charger, spyderco doublestuff, a tool or two.
keyring has spare batteries and an Orb Raw, as well as a cool kydex "cap rig" for my Fenix that a bud made and gave me.

edit: oops, a cell phone and ear bud also.


----------



## TigerhawkT3

Clockwise from left:
Keys, with:
-Victorinox Classic
-Swiss-Tech Utili-Key
-Key and clicker for my mom's 2000 Camry
-Key/clicker for my new Honda Civic LX in Tango Red Pearl
-2 house keys
ZTS Mini-MBT9R
Sony Ericsson Z500a
Garmin iQue M5
Fenix L2T w/ T.A.D. Gear Tactical Impact Crown (carried in included holster, not shown)
Master Cutlery MTech Shane Sloan Delta Five Combat Series Folder, Tanto ("A" in the link's picture, I also own but never carry "B">
[A]uto [C]ard [M]anager engraved

And as soon as my own credit card arrives, I'll sign up for a PayPal account and get the Fenix P1 from Fenix-Store. I carry the MBT now because my new workplace uses lots of batteries, with a significant percentage of them 9V NiMHs.

I have cargo pants.


----------



## CNTSTPDRMN

Ok, here's what is in my pockets today, I also carry a Fat Boy, but that would take forever to post...


----------



## Wireman

TigerhawkT3 said:


> Clockwise from left:
> Keys, with:
> -Victorinox Classic
> -Swiss-Tech Utili-Key
> -Key and clicker for my mom's 2000 Camry
> -Key/clicker for my new Honda Civic LX in Tango Red Pearl
> -2 house keys
> ZTS Mini-MBT9R
> Sony Ericsson Z500a
> Garmin iQue M5
> Fenix L2T w/ T.A.D. Gear Tactical Impact Crown (carried in included holster, not shown)
> Master Cutlery MTech Shane Sloan Delta Five Combat Series Folder, Tanto ("A" in the link's picture, I also own but never carry "B">
> [A]uto [C]ard [M]anager engraved
> 
> And as soon as my own credit card arrives, I'll sign up for a PayPal account and get the Fenix P1 from Fenix-Store. I carry the MBT now because my new workplace uses lots of batteries, with a significant percentage of them 9V NiMHs.
> 
> I have cargo pants.


A friend of mine has that card holder, it's *so thick* for something that holds only 6 cards, I don't know how you carry that all day.
Why do you carry a battery tester around with you?


----------



## LEDMaster2003

Handkerchief
lately T4 and X5UV, otherwise U2 or A2
9-v battery (w/no metal in the same pocket or in another one)(just in case I find a smoke detector at a garage sale/thrift shop)


----------



## bruner

CNTSTPDRMN said:


> Ok, here's what is in my pockets today, I also carry a Fat Boy, but that would take forever to post...


 
Holy Crap! Is that all on one keychain (center top)?

You may have a new world record there!



Just joking, to each his/her own 

Dan


----------



## TigerhawkT3

Hey Wireman,
The ACM may only hold 6 cards, but it does its job extremely well. I don't fumble for cards anymore, and I get compliments ("ooh"s and "aah"s sometimes) just about every time I pull it out. Also, it's plastic, not brushed metal like it appears to be, so it's very light. It's easy for me to carry because I try to always wear cargo pants (as mentioned in my original post). By the way, the manufacturer makes a 12-card version, too.

I carry the battery tester because, as I said in my original post, "my new workplace uses lots of batteries, with a significant percentage of them 9V NiMHs". Using my tester instead of their cheap one revealed to us that their ancient chargers are apparently either killing their NiMHs or simply not charging them.

I recently saw a copy of issue 5 of MAKE magazine (www.makezine.com, a DIY mag), and there was a short article about using a gun belt. I might start doing that.


----------



## BayGleam

This is what I'm EDCing lately:






In belt holsters: 
HDS EDC U60GT
Peak Caribbean
Fenix P1

In pockets: 
Fenix L0P
Photon Freedom, blue (on keyring)
Victorinox Swiss Champ
HP hx2495 iPAQ w/ 4GB SD card
Lexar 2GB USB flash drive
Blazer PB207 torch lighter
wallet, cell phone, keys
3 charged R123s

Clipped to rear left pocket:
Benchmade Griptilian

Around neck on lanyard:
Photon Freedom, white

In jacket pockets:
Surefire C3
Garmin GPSmap 60CS
Sony earphones
Canon A540 digicam (taking this shot)


----------



## amanichen

BayGleam said:


> This is what I'm EDCing lately:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In belt holsters:
> HDS EDC U60GT
> Peak Caribbean
> Fenix P1
> 
> In pockets:
> Fenix L0P
> Photon Freedom, blue (on keyring)
> Victorinox Swiss Champ
> HP hx2495 iPAQ w/ 4GB SD card
> Lexar 2GB USB flash drive
> Blazer PB207 torch lighter
> wallet, cell phone, keys
> 3 charged R123s
> 
> Clipped to rear left pocket:
> Benchmade Griptilian
> 
> Around neck on lanyard:
> Photon Freedom, white
> 
> In jacket pockets:
> Surefire C3
> Garmin GPSmap 60CS
> Sony earphones
> Canon A540 digicam (taking this shot)


Out of Curiousity, why does a "software developer" need to carry five lights, plus two keychain lights?


----------



## Casual Flashlight User

My humble EDC


Wenz Leather Wallet (with not much cash in it)

Accurist watch (nothing special but it tells me the time)

S.A.K "Soldier" (Wenger version with bale)

Fenix L2P with CR123 mod


Key ring containing...


Keys

Arc AAA-LE

S.A.K "Classic" (red alox)

Sterling Superior Shapener


If I lived in Yankland you could add some serious firepower to that






CFU


----------



## amanichen

Casual Flashlight User said:


> If I lived in Yankland you could add some serious firepower to that
> 
> 
> 
> CFU


Don't you mean to say the United States of America?


----------



## Casual Flashlight User

Calm down mate...we British are often called "Brits"...I don't take offense because I assume it meant as an affectionate term...as was my reference to "Yankland".









CFU


----------



## KDOG3

Man, this is a killer thread. Well anyway heres' my current EDC.... usually in a Fatboy or Baby Condor. Except if I'm going out or something then its just the 6PD-BK(soon to have a Seoul modded G&P 1W drop in), Griptillian and the keys.


----------



## BayGleam

amanichen said:


> Out of Curiousity, why does a "software developer" need to carry five lights, plus two keychain lights?


I suppose it has less to do with illuminating the occasional computer chassis than attributing it to my incurable flashaholism and the compulsion to have a selection of my favorite lights on me at all times.


----------



## bruner

BayGleam said:


> I suppose it has less to do with illuminating the occasional computer chassis than attributing it to my incurable flashaholism and the compulsion to have a selection of my favorite lights on me at all times.


 
Good answer


----------



## mrwilmoth

MODS - It would be great if you could merge this thread with: http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=91665&page=10&pp=30

thanks alot

god bless


----------



## Gatsby

Holy guacamole! There are some folks who carry some serious hardware around on a day to day basis. If we're talking solely about what is normally on my person it's pretty limited:

*Small Coach card case with credit cards and ID
*Small generic card case with work security ID (I didn't like wearing it on my belt for the world to see and figure out who I was and where I worked)
*Lanyard with desk/computer lock keys on one end and a Swiss Army Rally 
*Kershaw Chive (soon to be replaced)
*HDS B42XRGT
*Treo 650
*Watch (today a Seiko auto diver)
*Pen (today a Sheaffer prelude with a custom cursive italic nib)
*car keys (no extras on the keyring - I need to add a photon or the like).

At night I usually only have the HDS and a Swiss Army spartan on hand.

If I include my briefcase/computer case it expands quite a bit to include:

*laptop and related accessories
*checkbook
*Leatherman Juice S4
*all the pens I'm not carrying (usually around 8-9)
*automatic pencil and eraser
*iPod 4G Nano
*silver business card case


----------



## Illum

amanichen said:


> Out of Curiousity, why does a "software developer" need to carry five lights, plus two keychain lights?




incase the software runs into dark corners and needs illumination...


----------



## Wireman

BayGleam said:


> This is what I'm EDCing lately:


The loop you have the wrist strap tied to on your GPS 60 is just for design, if force is ever put on it the rubber could very easily rip.. If you look on the back of the unit you'll see there is a dedicated loop for a wrist strap/lanyard.


----------



## Pokerstud

Civictor V1 on my keychain, Fenix LOP in my pocket, and a Surefire E2D in my briefcase. I always carry a SOG Twitch XL in black Ti .


----------



## :)>

I wais carrying the Fenix L1P routinely but I recently put it away in favor of the McLux III PD. 

The truth is that while I am enamored by my McLux, the Fenix did the job perfectly. 

I can't pocket a very large light so the only ones that I consider carrying are the McLux PD, Fenix L1T, L1P, L2P on Nekomane body, Inova X1, Gerber IU and the Surefire KL1 or KL4 on the E1e Body. 

On deck are the Pierce M10 and the Fenix P1. 

I wish that I could get a pocket sized light that would run for an hour or so on rechargeables with a beam like the U2 or the L5. 

-Goatee


----------



## mrwilmoth

lets see some more pictures!


----------



## xdanx




----------



## Scared of the dark

Keep saying I'll put mine on so here we go.

Mag AA w/NiteIze
Leatherman Wave 2004 With Bit set
Victorinox Swiss Card
Surefire G2 w/p60
2 x 123a in small Plastic Bag
SPV M2000 Phone
Bullet Space Pen
Cheapie Lighter with Blue Led Torch In Base (6 for a pound, and they are quite good)
Animal Watch And Sunglasses (polarized)
Did have a Gerber Ridge knife in my boot pocket but lost it chasing a ned a few weeks back. any suggestions for a cheap (Sub £50) replacement welcome!


----------



## kc2ouf




----------



## mrwilmoth

lets see some more pictures!


----------



## Concept

Ok just a little shot of my new mini EDC.
I mix and match a bit but this is small and easily stowed somewhere.






Alternately


----------



## DrJ

wallet
handkerchief
keyring: car key, house key, swiss+tech utili-key, coin cell light

Edit: (But I also take my briefcase to work...and it has a lot of stuff packed in it.)


----------



## jrmcferren

My EDC varies depending on day and what pants I'm wearing, this is a typical list:

Sandisk Cruzer Mini 256 MB USB Thumb drive (School Issue)
Dorm Room Key
Mailbox key
Sandisk Cruzer Micro Skins 256 MB USB thumb drive (Personal)
Small cheap pen type screwdriver (school issue, but I get to keep)
LG VX-5300 Cellular Phone
At least one Pen/Pencil
Mini Maglite 2 AA incandescent with NiMh Batteries
School ID Badge
Occasionally Apple iPod 80 GB with video
Occasionally, but not often Jabra Bluetooth headset
Edit 1/31/2007: Updated to reflect Changes


----------



## mrwilmoth

mods - it would be a good idea to merge this thread with: http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=91665&page=12&pp=30


----------



## mrwilmoth




----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Concept said:


> Ok just a little shot of my new mini EDC.
> I mix and match a bit but this is small and easily stowed somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alternately



PLEASE identify this knife! Is the body cold metal or nice comfy stuff?

That blade is almost PERFECT!!!!


----------



## TORCH_BOY

Fenix E0, Coins, keys


----------



## WDR65

Everyday is different, but most weekdays I carry the following:

Spyderco Delica OD - can't leave home without it
Inova X1 new style - replaced my old Dorcy AAA for the time being
Surefire A2 green
At least two pens

These may be augmented or alternated with the follow:

Bic lighters
Gerber multi-tools

Benchmade mini-grip
Benchmade mini-AFCK
Spyderco Endura

Surefire U2
Surefire L1
Surefire G2
Streamlight TL-3
Streamlight Keymate

There are others, but this is what you would generally catch me carrying.


----------



## vtran96

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> PLEASE identify this knife! Is the body cold metal or nice comfy stuff?
> 
> That blade is almost PERFECT!!!!



Correct me if I'm wrong, but that looks like the Kershaw Leek 1660. :rock:


----------



## Raptor#

I think you're right. Anways, there are a few other knifes from kershaw that use that blade shape.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Is a Leek like that Assited Opening? Because I do NOT trust for pocket carry!


----------



## Akubra

Here is my EDC :


----------



## Uncle Bob

Winter scenario:

PANTS/SHIRT POCKETS: keys, handkerchief, wallet, small change container, Swiss Army Knife, *Gerber IU*, Puffs Ultra to go, ball point pen, Albuterol inhaler w/spacer, meds container

BELT: Motorola V-190 cell phone

NORTH FACE PARKA POCKETS: *Inova X5, T2, PT EOS*, lip balm, hand sanitizer, Day-Timer organizer

BRIEF CASE: *PT Aqua Strobe, Eco Flare *


----------



## tussery

My EDC consists of the following things:

Wallet
Keys
Cell Phone
Surefire E2L
CRKT M16-12Z


----------



## tussery

Edit: Double post please delete.


----------



## Valpo Hawkeye

EDC at work:
Leatherman Wave
Leatherman folding knife
Inova XO in Streamlight holster
Keys
Arc AAA-P
Samsung 'Razr' style phone

Casual EDC
Milky ML1
Benchmade Mini PIKA
Arc AAA-P
Motorola Razr
Keys

Of course my wallet goes with both.


----------



## AzGB

EDC for all seasons and locations:

Keys
Wallet
Moto Q
Challenge Coin
SF E2D/KL4
MicroTech Makora
Glock 19 or 26


----------



## jumpstat

Hi all,

This is what I normally have in my pocket when I'm out and about:-







1) SF L1 TIR Gen 2
2) Pack of smokes and lighter.
3) Stingray skin Wallet.
4) Buck 110c 
5) Vitorinox + 2 small blue leds
6) Moto V3i
7) iPod Video
8) Panadol 650
9) Finally a Sandisk 1G Thumbdrive.

Not shown :- Wedding ring, Tag Watch and abunch of car+house keys...


----------



## ScooterBug

keys, phone, E2E, S&W4516 and spare mag.


----------



## stonehold

NiteIze phone case, Mag Solitaire, Leatherman Squirt E4, P1D-CE (watch pocket), Coast black Mini Tack (left pocket), Creative Zen Nano Plus MP3/FM w/Sony Sports earphones (right pocket), Buck Diamondback (somewhere), Ipaq rx3115 (shirt pocket), Samsung SCH-A670 . I realize that's only 3 lights, but I'll often carry my L2T in a belt sheath for dog walks.


----------



## Diesel_Bomber

Whew, I'm showing my wife this thread. Glad to see I'm not the only one that carries a lot of stuff!

Stuff I have on me whenever I'm dressed:

Various keys and car alarm remotes
Miniature flint rod(ala ETS)
Miniature sharpenning rod(ala ETS)
Disposeable Bic lighter
Gerber Gator
Swiss Tech plier thing, hooks on my keys
White Fauxton
SL PP Lux AA
Inova X1
Battery case w/ four lithium AA's
Pill case w/ four 220mg Naproxen Sodium
Wallet
(Going to add a multitool to this list as soon as I figure out which one to buy.)

Stuff I add when I leave the house:

Cellphone(Cingular something or other, if I get lucky enough to push the right buttons it lets me talk to someone)
Taurus PT92
Extra mag for the Taurus

Other stuff I commonly add, depending on activities:

Compass
Garmin eTrex GPS
First aid kit
Survival kit
Granola bars
Bottled water
Sunglasses
Another battery case w/ four more lithium AA's
Chapstick

I had no idea I carried that much crap around. Last time I ever hassle the wife about the kitchen sink in her purse.

:buddies:


----------



## search_and_rescue

Wallet and keys. PT Blast used to be on my keychain until its light burned out. I recently ordered a red body/white led pulsar II from Amazon.com to take its place.

In my jacket pocket I keep a Pelican 2390. When the weather warms up it'll probably go in my briefcase.


----------



## TorchMan

Flashlight wise, in the pockets: An Orb Raw in left pocket. Right pocket has a LionCub. Clipped to, and partially in the left pocket is a PDIII. On belt holster is a Gladius and LeatherMan Multi Tool.


----------



## mudhole

A2 red,with a GG&G tid,karambit,keys,wallet,powerbars,Kydex 123A spares carrier,and maybe an E1L.


----------



## woodasptim

On my belt: MM L1P XRE / Gerber Diesel (Black) / Motorola Razor
In my pockets: L0D CE on Keychain / CRKT M16-13Z / Wallet / Sandisk Micro 1GB / Gerber folding razor blade knife / IOGear Wifi Detector
In my coat: 4pack Energizer Lithium AA / 4pack Energizer Lithium AAA


----------



## zx7dave

My E1 Defender (E2D & E1E parts)


----------



## cutlerylover

Although it changes all the times, right now I EDC... 

-Cold Steel Land and Sea Rescue knife (90% serrated) for big cutting jobs...
-Spyderco Delica 4 (Waved) for smaller cutting tasks where a clean cut is needed...
-Wallet (besides the normal things like money and credit cards I have a Victorinox Swiss Card, and a few index cards for paper, cut to fit...)
-Keys (besides keys, lol, I have a Victorinox Classic, and a Photon Freedom Micro)
-I also EDC a Dorcy Metal Gear When I know I will be out at night...


----------



## FloggedSynapse

Damn. Here I thought _I_ was a dork. Y'all are the uber geeks. 

Gotta say there are some beautiful blades displayed in this thread. I'm jealous, somebody send me one. :naughty:

Anyway, allow me to add my turd to the pile. Below is what I actually carry. Yes the wallet is normally that thin as there is seldom much cash in it. Also I very rarely carry the blade shown. I'm more of a minimalist than most people here, I don't like to lug a lot of stuff around with me.


----------



## TKC

*My EDC for today is: CR2 Ion & Mike Obeanuf small model 2 framelock. I am sick with a cold, and that is what I have in my PJ pants pockets.*


----------



## ExZeRoEx

I just have two sets:

Comfortable (Shorts)
Wallet
L2T
Kershaw Ken Onion Black Serrated Leek
Keychain w/ Keys, UV Photon and Red Photon

Out (Pants)
Wallet
L2T
P1
Extra 123As
Kershaw Leek
Cellphone
Keychain


----------



## AzGB

AzGB said:


> EDC for all seasons and locations:
> 
> Keys
> Wallet
> Moto Q
> Challenge Coin
> SF E2D/KL4
> MicroTech Makora
> Glock 19 or 26


 





I guess I have a bit more than the list conveys... Forgot about the P1D-CE on my keys, and the MicroTech Halo 3 as well...


----------



## tussery

AzGB said:


> I guess I have a bit more than the list conveys... Forgot about the P1D-CE on my keys, and the MicroTech Halo 3 as well...


Ah yes a Ducti wallet, I have one of those also.


----------



## AzGB

tussery said:


> Ah yes a Ducti wallet, I have one of those also.


 
I've had mine about a year now and it's lasted better than just about anything else I've had for years. Damn you ThinkGeek, you've found another item that I'll probably buy more than one of...


----------



## Matteo138

My usual EDC:

-Spec Op's T.H.E. Wallet
-Motorola i560 phone
-SureFire E-series Lego's... I have an E1L and a E2E (and the MN01 LA). Today it was an E1E in my front pocket, E2L in my coat
-Leatherman Charge Ti on my belt (rarely rotated with a Leatherman Fuse)
-Knife rotation of a Leatherman c301, Buck Rush, and Victorinox Camper
-Photon Freedom Micro (white) on a paracord lanyard, around my neck
-Keychain with my keys, a Fenix P1, and Fox40 Micro Whistle (soon to be replaced with a Victorinox Classic Whistle, it's on it's way)

I also have an Inova X1 (reflectored version), Photon I, Photon II (both in red), and a SureFire SC3 spares carrier w/ batts in my winter coat.


----------



## Sharpdogs

Mine has change a lot since I last posted to a thread like this, so hear goes:

Flashlights:
Photon II - around neck
Photon Freedom - keychain
Inova X1 - coat pocket

Multi-tools:
Leather P4 Squirt - mission wallet

Knives:
SAK Farmer 
Small Douk-Douk
Boker Trance or Wharcom

Misc:
Orange Survival Bandana
Survival Whistle Spy Capsule w/Tylenol inside
Small Spy Capsule on keychain w/emergency $20
Unlce Bill's Sliver Grippers - keychain
Comtech Stinger
Fisher Space Pen - Mission Wallet
Fred Perrin Pen


----------



## woodasptim

tussery said:


> Ah yes a Ducti wallet, I have one of those also.


_"Duct tape is like the force: It has a dark side and a light side and it holds the universe together."_
- Carl Zwanzig


----------



## Ropes4u

Surefire E2
Mag Solitaire
Custom tanto ground folder
Sig P239
470AR dummy round - I am thinking I need a new rifle
Small multitool
Dr Grip mechanical pencil
Dr Grip pen
Cell Phone


----------



## zipplet

Always:
- Photon freedom (around neck)
- Watch

If I'm not at home:
- Sony Ericsson W710i
- Keys (with P1D-CE and a couple of photon clones clipped to them)
- Mints (I'm addicted to mint >_>)
- Wallet
- Headphones + handsfree adaptor for W710i
- Lip balm stuff
- Some cheap energizer 2xCR2032 LED light I leave in my coat pocket

If I'm going to work I also have:
- A couple of pens
- Cutter (yellow plastic thing with safety blade)

If I'm going walking I'll also take another more powerful light with me e.g. Nuwai X3. Btw, it's nice having something as powerful as the P1D-CE on your keyring - it sure makes up for the bulkyness once you get used to it...


----------



## 65535

Here we go. Always carrie when wearing my jeans.

Motorola Razr Black
Wallet 
Iriver H10 mp player 
U2 Digital Ultra
Key fob Leatherman surge 
Zippo "Steal this lighter"
Pics to follow.


----------



## Spydie

AzGB said:


> I guess I have a bit more than the list conveys... Forgot about the P1D-CE on my keys, and the MicroTech Halo 3 as well...


 
That is some seriously nice gear!:rock: I can only dream about carrying an OTF, but make due with some manuals. As an aside its a little ironic that with all that top-notch stuff you have for protecting/helping yourself out in a jam, you've also got those lovely death sticks in the same shot lol,


----------



## Secur1

Normal EDC





Work EDC


----------



## AzGB

Spydie said:


> That is some seriously nice gear!:rock: I can only dream about carrying an OTF, but make due with some manuals. As an aside its a little ironic that with all that top-notch stuff you have for protecting/helping yourself out in a jam, you've also got those lovely death sticks in the same shot lol,


 
I have no disillusions about living forever, I'm just not going when the other guy wants me to. :twothumbs


----------



## LED61

HDS U60 never leaves my pocket day or night.


----------



## Hooligan

-Maxpedition wallet in offside rear pocket
-car/house/etc keys in offside front pocket
-spare pistol mag in offside front pocket
-SF E2E clipped, bezel up, offside front pocket
-Samsung C417 in strong side front pocket
-Buck/Strider 882SBTG clipped to strong side rear pocket
-Sig P229R in Milt Sparks VMII holster where appropriate

I carry too much in that offside front pocket...need to figure something else out. I need to get a pic up too.


----------



## frogs3

By comparison with the serious boytoys above, my stuff is dull: house and car keys, never go out without a handkerchief, pocket change; now it gets a little better: Bob Dozier folder clipped to left pocket (if you haven't seen his stuff, don't spend more money on knives until you do); T2 Inova, if its dark out; XeVision BarnBurner if its VERY dark out. If the Dozier needs a rest, a SAO 4" Daryl Ralph folder, probably legal in your state.


What can I say? I'm old.


----------



## cutlerylover

Don't sell yourself short frogs3...thats some nice stiff you got there..I wish I a dozier folder...sounds sweet! I never saw a dozier I didn't like, production model or custom! Infact I always wanted the production "Thorn" by bob dozier with that sweet spearpoint D2 blade...


----------



## frogs3

Thanks cutlerylover. All my stuff is "users", not shelf queens or kings. That D2 is actually easier to bring to a sharp edge than the newer CPM S30V. I met Bob at the NY Knife Show about 4 years ago, and he has a neat set of ideas about knives, just like my lights: no frills, ready for use at any time, made to last. Same for the DR SAO: never needed it in anger fortunately, but so handy for regular chores. Also carried on the left pocket. Light in the right pocket. Any ideas why?

Too bad I learned these lessions so late.


----------



## Sable

Pardon my lack of pictures, my new camera is on its way...

But! I always carry...

My wallet!
My chequebook (There are an amazing number of my favourite hole-in-the-wall cafes that don't take plastic)
My milkymodded SureFire L1 (UWAJ Lux3 - I know, _so_ 2006...)
A Powerbook G4 in a Pelican 1490 case (and a large assortment of cables)
A cell phone of some kind (Waiting for the iPhone...)


And I sometimes carry...

A Benchmade Auto-Stryker [Christmas present - this is a scary knife!]
Stormproof/windproof lighter [Zippo or a generic "jet" lighter]
Handheld GPS
Fourth-Generation (4G) 40GB iPod
Mac's Mini-Mini HID and a couple sets of spare R123s.


In terms of anything else I'd LIKE to have, I only hear good things about the (quite hard to get) Scott Cook Lochsa folder. When Q3 or Q4 XR-E parts start showing up (Or LumiLEDs produces their magic LED), I'll have milkyspit do an emitter swap on my L1 to throw a little more light. Other than that, I think I'm pretty okay...


----------



## AzGB

frogs3 said:


> Thanks cutlerylover. All my stuff is "users", not shelf queens or kings. That D2 is actually easier to bring to a sharp edge than the newer CPM S30V. I met Bob at the NY Knife Show about 4 years ago, and he has a neat set of ideas about knives, just like my lights: no frills, ready for use at any time, made to last. Same for the DR SAO: never needed it in anger fortunately, but so handy for regular chores. Also carried on the left pocket. Light in the right pocket. Any ideas why?
> 
> Too bad I learned these lessions so late.


 
You're left handed?

And frills or not, there's very few things that work as well or have the pure elegant simplicity of a Dozier. I haven't added any of his to the collection, but I have met Barry Dawson a few times, sampled his goods, and that of two of his nephews how apprentaced with him, John Roy and Dennis Cook. It's a family affair for them...


----------



## fineday

My EDCs are:

PDA - HP iPAQ hx4700
cell phone - NOKIA N-GAGE
flashlight - JETBeam JET-1 MK-II ( but now C-LE  )

My PDA and cell phone are too big to put in the pocket so I always get a bag and put all of them in.

--

BTW, I see AzGB posted his pistol,  so COOOOL!
But in my country, it is illegal to own or carry such kind of thing.


----------



## lightcacher

Left pocket: Keyring with car key, remote, SAK classic, photon clone and Fenix P1D-CE.

Right pocket: Spyderco Native.

Left rear pocket: Billfold

Right rear pocket: Comb

Belt: Leatherman Juice S2 in sheath.


----------



## 9volt

Secur1 said:


>



How's your Draco holding up to banging around with all that other stuff?


----------



## 9volt

Here's mine. Smaller is better


----------



## frogs3

Dear AzGB,

Glad to hear you share my respect for Bob Dozier. 

Actually, I am right handed, but at my age, any "close encounter of the worst kind" involving a knife will not last more than a few seconds. I truly dislike the concept of violence as a solution to personal problems, probably due to my Quaker upbringing, but if all else fails, the direct line to a fatal pass with a knife is with the left hand under the ribcage into the heart. If my HID in the face is not sufficient to ward off someone intent on killing me, and only if it comes to this will I use force, but it must be very quick or two people will be injured. This is why I carry a BB 75 at night, as it must not be shined into the eyes of a person or pet unless harm is absolutely intended, and my right hand has better fine control for this purpose. 

I pray that I never need to go to Plan B, using Dozier's folder only for mundane activities daily.

HAK


----------



## Chao

L0D CE so far, and will be MM modded ARC with Cree q3 bin in the future


----------



## wotblake

S&W 340PD with gold dots in pocket holster.
Surefire L4 or E1L or L4 head on E1L body. A fenix P1D CE sometimes also.
Gerber mini fast draw (cheap knife, I beat up my knifes at work).
Cell phone
Wallet
Keys


----------



## 65535

Left-Right

-Leatherman Surge (file blade)
-U2 (my Xbin baby)
-Iriver H10 20Gb
-Cochlan's Magnesium fire starter
-Levis wallet
-Zippo lighter (STEAL THIS LIGHTER)


----------



## woodasptim

woodasptim said:


> On my belt: MM L1P XRE / Gerber Diesel (Black) / Motorola Razor
> In my pockets: L0D CE on Keychain / CRKT M16-13Z / Wallet / Sandisk Micro 1GB / Gerber folding razor blade knife / IOGear Wifi Detector
> In my coat: 4pack Energizer Lithium AA / 4pack Energizer Lithium AAA


Picked up a Glock 19 today to add to my EDC.


----------



## xdanx

Ti Hideaway Knife
McluxIII Ti PD
Ti Luminox 3604
Ti Prybaby XL
Ti CR2 Ion XT


----------



## Perfectionist

Nice Ti collection


----------



## R11GS

Red Photon around neck
White Photon on keychain
P1D-CE in pocket; will hopefully replace with a L1/2D with 123 tube

When out and away, a Proton (and if we can get 123 tubes for L1/2D, a L1D tube)
When overnighting in the outdoors (or other headlamp use), a Fusion


Every one is up for replacement if something comes along better for the purpose.


The red around the neck "ideal" improvements over the Photon:
brighter
smaller
add white ability on top of red

This is my use at night, always at the ready light; red for night vision preservation and for stealth. Dimming also very important.


The white keychain "ideal" improvements over the Photon:
brighter
smaller
add red ability on top of white

This is my general use anytime, generally close at hand light.


The in the pocket "ideal" improvements over the P1D-CE:
clickie
longer throw
ability to use AA in a pinch
smaller
add red ability on top of white (likely not practical, but I can wish)

This is my long throw, use anytime, generally close at hand light


The "ideal" improvements over the Proton:
brighter
not much else to improve on

This guy gets used a lot at night when away from home. Best handheld red/white light that I have.


The "ideal" improvements over the Fusion:
brighter
lighter
smaller

I have yet to find a better camping light. For night-time outdoors a headlamp is essential for me. While it lacks in brightness and is heavy and bulky, I cannot find a better red/white headlamp.


Buy hey, this is just what works for me......


----------



## ankhbr

Hi everyone :wave:

This is my current EDC:






Wallet
Victorinox Cybertool 34 SAK (this one enters my EDC during weekdays)
Keychain with fauxton
L0P-SE
Nokia 1100 (will be replaced only when I find a smartphone that suits my needs )
Victorinox SwissCard Lite


----------



## pactchncn

My EDC
Click Here For Pichttp://farm1.static.flickr.com/168/383848415_5c34521255.jpg?v=0
Surefire E1L
Kershaw Scallion
Leatherman Charge Ti
Blackberry Pearl
Mega Handle
Black Ice Zippo
Gerber Razor Blade Money Clip
Luminox Marine 1590 Black


----------



## pactchncn

Pic Edited


----------



## redskins38

For me its a orb raw, E2W, Arc AAA-P, Wallet, and leather men micra


----------



## Black Majik

*Californian EDC*






* HK P2000
* Magazine reload
* Benchmade 942SBT
* Surefire E2L
* Wallet
* CCW License
* Watch
* Keys
* Phone


----------



## AzGB

How exactly does one get a CCW in The People's Republic of Kalifornia?  





Black Majik said:


> *Californian EDC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * HK P2000
> * Magazine reload
> * Benchmade 942SBT
> * Surefire E2L
> * Wallet
> * CCW License
> * Watch
> * Keys
> * Phone


----------



## revolvergeek

Black Majik,

You ought to check out the SPD skin for Windows Pocket. I just loaded it onto my 8125 yesterday and it is awesome! Makes it much easier to use one handed without the stylus and much more friendly overall.


----------



## Bryan

AzGB said:


> How exactly does one get a CCW in The People's Republic of Kalifornia?


 
Take the course and apply. Some counties are pretty much shall issue.


----------



## Secur1

dammitjim said:


> How's your Draco holding up to banging around with all that other stuff?



So far it looks like new, no scratches no nothing, it's a tough little light and in my books, the perfect edc light


----------



## FatalDeception

EDC?

just a LOD-CE..i find thats good enough for all the 'action' I see in a day.


----------



## vtran96

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> Is a Leek like that Assited Opening? Because I do NOT trust for pocket carry!



Check out this site for a description.

http://www.knifeworks.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=2811


----------



## vtran96

Akubra said:


> Here is my EDC :



Very nice watch, if that's what I think it is!!! :huh:


----------



## Roy

Have a Fenix L0P on my keychain.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

As far as Speed Safe, I only have a Chive with it. If you breath wrong the Chive will open.

I find the blade "closed" lock to be rather cumbersome too.

Perhaps I should try a larger Speed Safe just for giggles?

And don't count out Vapor and VaporII as decent budget knives.


----------



## fineday

Just add a picture of my EDCs.


----------



## Black Majik

AzGB said:


> How exactly does one get a CCW in The People's Republic of Kalifornia?


 
They hand it out to anyone these days!! :laughing: 

It's a lot more difficult than other states, but it's not impossible. Mainly a "good cause" statement is required. Bryan is correct that it's all about location. Some counties are easier than others.




revolvergeek said:


> Black Majik,
> 
> You ought to check out the SPD skin for Windows Pocket. I just loaded it onto my 8125 yesterday and it is awesome! Makes it much easier to use one handed without the stylus and much more friendly overall.


 
Thanks RG for the tip. I'll have to look into it


----------



## Akubra

vtran96 said:


> Very nice watch, if that's what I think it is!!! :huh:



Thanks. Ummm, yes, I think you are right (if you thought : "Old Navitimer", that is).


----------



## BionicSniper

Sony Erricson w810i
Surefire L2
Wallet 
G2 Pen


----------



## Sig229

Ok I'll bite besides wallet and keys,






my sig229 with night sights, luminox watch with tritrilium markers, and kershaw blur. O yea I also carry a streamlight strion, or my new P1d-CE


----------



## Bror Jace

I've carried a number of EDC lights in the past yera or so but I finally gave it some serious thought a couple months ago and settled on this one:

http://www.qualitychinagoods.com/xenon-gentle-police-rugged-recommended-p-261.html

It's a 2 x CR123 xenon light (similar to a Brinkmann Maxfire but aluminum - much nicer). Why such a thrower instead of something with more run-time? Because I'm a P.O.S. government office puke and I really don't _need_ a light for my everyday situations, just emergencies

In the late fall and winter, I often leave my cold, impersonal office building after dark and sometimes have to walk 100 yards or more to my car. The only time I'd _need_ a light is if someone came up to me and I wanted to temporarily blind them.

I have a concealed carry permit ... but in this state its interpretation varies and I have additional restrictions imposed on me by my employer so carrying my .40 to work every day just ain't gonna happen. Thinking about a pepper spray ... but so far I haven't bothered to order any yet. 

In addition to my xenon light, I also have a keychain light (single LED brass model from Lowes), my crappola cell phone (Tracphone), wallet, Photo ID badge, pocket change, shuttle bus tickets , etc ...


----------



## mossyoak

in pockets
-P1d ce nat
-atwood prybaby
-sog crossgrip

on caribeener 
-photon to the max
-sandisk cruzer micro 512 mb
-dorm key

off campus add
nemesis knives mid tech hellion fixed blade
ontario knives RAT-3 black
what can i say i like fixed blades.


----------



## cratz2

Over the last several months, I've mostly been carrying:

HDS Basic 42GT
Spyderco Solo


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

I've added a Kershaw Vapor to my EDC temporarily because my CRKT M16-03Z is getting dull and I don't have a good sharpener.

Gotta get it to a guy who does!


----------



## Nyctophiliac

Here's an example of indulgent redundancy - AKA the contents of my pockets (Just my trousers and shirt, don't go into what's in the jacket!!!)






ORB RAW 3W on yellow lanyard weave
ARC LS First Run Cyan #898 
ARC LS First Run Red/Orange #767
Fenix L1D CE
Peak Matterhorn AAA RED led
Fenix LOP SE
ORB RAW 3W Red/orange - in case
Spare RCR2 in case
Spare Hybrid AA NiMH x 2 in case
3 Fauxtons
House keys
Work keys
Hugo Boss Handkerchief (Clean one daily)
Two Nappy safety pins ( You never know when...)
Hank of yellow paracord
Carabiner for keys
Kangaroo pouch for small change
Wallet

It all weighs a lot but you guys carry guns and knives so I guess I'm not as extreme as I thought.



Be lucky...


----------



## Casual Flashlight User

Love the Dalek wallet Nycto...





BTW, some of you folks need help (or a utility belt at least).






CFU


----------



## Nyctophiliac

Casual Flashlight User said:


> Love the Dalek wallet Nycto...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, some of you folks need help (or a utility belt at least).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CFU



Thanks CFU - a Christmas prezzie from my kids!


Be lucky...


----------



## tinkerer

This is most of my edc. I left out boring stuff like cellphone,bandana,mints,etc






The keychain has :
-keys
-gerber clutch
-slotted+phillips mini screwdrivers
-p-38 can opener
-4 hearing aid celled microlight (no brand). Its a tiny twisty with decent output. Sometimes I carry a Fenix E0 or photon in its place.

the other stuff is:
-Spyderco/Byrd Crow folder
-Nuwai Q3
-6 way folding screwdriver
-McFeely Quickwrench
-folding lockpick set
-Gerber Pro Scout multipliers


----------



## CLHC

SF.A2 (Y/G LEDs)
SF.E1 (Lego)
3[M]ini.Mag

Pro-Tech.Runt
Pro-Tech.Tantilla
SF.Delta.FCUK
SAK.Classic.SD.Silver.Alox

A.T. Cross.Ion
A.T. Cross.Roadster

Nokia.6235i
Motorola.V625i

Ford.F-150 Key


----------



## FlashSpyJ

I tried some edc stuff out just to check where the limit where it was to much...

left front pocket: cellular
right front pocket: Spyderco Delica, Spyderco Endura cliped inside the pocket
right *** pocket: wallet

Belt Left side: D-Mini, P1D CE with kooter body Z57 tailcap, leathersheath with ASP 21" baton, Leatherman c304 cliped to belt

Belt Right side: SF E1E, CR123A battery nylon holder, Fenix L1D CE, Mag D2 ROP, Leatherman Charge, SF L4, SF 6P

Around my neck: SF A2

Where do you thing I went overboard? 

This is of course not what I usually carry, or would ever carry around, I actually dont dare to carry any knives or multitools when Im going in to town or doing something away from the house. The LAW! tells me not to carry knives, the law man!


----------



## CLHC

That's a first for me hearing someone that EDCs the SF.A2 around their neck. Guess it would lend itself to being accessed straightaway!


----------



## TCW 60

FlashSpyJ said:


> Belt Left side: D-Mini, P1D CE with kooter body Z57 tailcap, leathersheath with ASP 21" baton, Leatherman c304 cliped to belt
> 
> Belt Right side: SF E1E, CR123A battery nylon holder, Fenix L1D CE, Mag D2 ROP, Leatherman Charge, SF L4, SF 6P
> 
> Around my neck: SF A2



It must be very dark in Sweden.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

It's pretty dang dark here about 4 miles north of downtown Shepherd, TX.

You would be amazed at how much light 9 5MM leds driving by 3AAA gives when it's truly dark!

( I took one of the Dollar Store 1 buck lights to show off tonight. Some light once you put good batteries in it! )


----------



## FlashSpyJ

CHC said:


> That's a first for me hearing someone that EDCs the SF.A2 around their neck. Guess it would lend itself to being accessed straightaway!



Yepp, I dont have a sheath for it, and I cant get the clip off, so I hanged it around my neck, and it feels like Im missing something now when Im not having it there...

always ready to go! and this way I have more room for more lights in my pockets...


----------



## FlashSpyJ

TCW 60 said:


> It must be very dark in Sweden.



nopt...its actually quite shiny here


----------



## mrwilmoth

lets see some more pictures!


----------



## labrat

Apart from keys, wallet, a Victorinox Cybertool 34 in a holster in my belt, and a USB memory-stick, usually the E1e with RCR123 and Lumens Factory EO-E1R.
But at work the E1L with a two-stage switch, just waiting for some time to put a Seoul P4 , McR-20 Seoul reflector and new UCL lens in there.


----------



## mossyoak

slate McG PD with ti bezel and U-bin
timex 200m dive watch
lime green jimi wallet
nemesis mid tech hellion
sog twitch1
trango wiregate caribeaner
(ti ring, tritium key ring, 512 flashdrive on the biner)
ipod 30gb black


----------



## cratz2

Today, I had my SSCed HDS along with the LOP SE on my keyring. I also just reveived a Flupic modded Ultrafire and was playing with that for a while. 

Oh... and a Spyderco Solo II.


----------



## LightInDarkness

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*



Charles Bradshaw said:


> Since I am normally at home (95% of the time), I have my Ultra hanging from my left front belt loop via aluminum carabiner. This also goes with me everywhere, and is normally the only light I EDC.


 
The Infinity Ultra is a most handy and useful light. Around the house I LOVE it.
Often I find it so convenient to be able to activate it easily with one hand. I mean the original CMG model. Its functionality and dependability are beautiful attributes not to mention its simplicity.


----------



## tadbik

Kershaw 1670BLKST Blur
Motorola V3x
Motorola ancient i530
Civilian Rewind Gear Retractor
Fenix p1D
2 Gb disk on key
SW99 pistol
Blackhawk Tactical Pistol Lanyard

Not included: Latex gloves, trauma bandage, raid hat


----------



## mrwilmoth

lets see some more pictures! I will post one shortly!


----------



## mossyoak

mossyoak said:


> McG slate U-bin 27lt with ti mofo bezel
> Surefire L1-s
> Luminox 3100 blue dial
> lime green jimi wallet
> nemesis mid tech hellion
> Strider SnG
> trango wiregate caribeener
> (ti ring, tritium key ring, 4gb flashdrive on the biner)
> ipod 30gb black




updated


----------



## DrJ

Here's an updated version of mine since I've gotten more edc organized:





Above + cell phone and maybe sunglasses and handkerchief.

The small leather bag above has:

Draco + extra battery
SAK Manager
Atwood whistle
ear plugs
tooth picks+floss+mints
first aid supplies
2*4GB USB drives

Edit:

And sometimes a knife too...


----------



## carrot

Been working on lightening up my EDC.





- Black Diamond carabiner with keys, Fenix E0 and Victorinox Classic-SD
- Pilot EasyTouch Medium
- McLux PD-S Mizer
- Spyderco Paramilitary
- Citizen Skyhawk
- Atwood Basic Prybaby
- Boker Subcom
- Moto V3M
- Tumi tri-fold wallet
- Stride Wintergreen gum

I have since added an Inka pen to my keychain.


----------



## KingGlamis

My EDC is a Streamlight Twin-Task 2-L. Also have a Swiss Army knife with all the gizmos, and an LED keychain light that the wife gave me (not sure what brand, but it's pretty bright). When camping I always carry my 2-L in one pocket and a MiniMag in the other pocket (I'm low budget). I also always have my water and dust proof digital camera in my pocket.


----------



## Ilikeshinythings

^^I think we might have ourselves a smoker of sorts!

I usually have a lighter, keys with orb raw in victorinox case, (busted) cell phone, SPY sunglasses. 

Hey does everybody in Israel who is of-age carry a gun? I know there is mandatory military, which is why I ask.


----------



## Stormstaff

*Front Left Pocket* : SAK Classic & change
*Front Right Pocket*: Spyderco Native knife
*Rear Left Pocket* : Empty 
*Rear Right Pocket* : Wallet
*Left Hip (belt)* : Leatherman SuperTool
*Right Hip (belt)* : Motorola Razr phone & Mini Mag (to be replaced by my SF 6P soon hopefully)
*Keyring* : Leatherman Micra & EDCDepot.com Spy Capsule
*Wrist* : Casio GW-810D Solar G-Shock Watch


----------



## TKC

*I have in my pockets today the following:
maroon CR 2 Ion
Mayo Med. TNT
green Atwood titanium mini bug out bar
This is my around the house EDC for today.*


----------



## 7Freeman

(1) Sony Ericsson k750i
(2) Fenix P2D CE

(3) Portmonai

(4) Victorinox Spirit Plus 3.0238.N
(5) Fenix KM2
(6) Taschentücherpackung
(7) Schlüsselbund mit
(7a) Gig-Stick
(7b) Autoventiladapter


Probably I'll replace the Fenix KM2 with this one:
http://www.boker.de/index.php?c=3000&a=01BO596&s1=Trance&s2=0&s3=999&p=&pp=0
(Böker Plus Trance Black)

I can't understand, that some of you are running around with weapons and with more then 2 Flashlights and more than 2 Knives... I carried 2 Flashlights and 2 Knives with me-the result was, that my trousers wore more than 2 Kilogram, that I needed ever a belt and that I had to much stuff on me...

mfg 7F


----------



## goathens

Belt:
Keys- including p-38 on my carabiner on a belt loop.
SAK cybertool (lots of screwdrivers!) in belt sheath.


Pocketses:
CMG infinity Ultra
wallet
coin purse
pocket widgy (3" prybar)
cellphone
handkerchief
modified small bic pen (use it until 1/2 empty, then cut the body in half so it is pocket-size)
pocketmod


----------



## Hodsta

Absolute EDC = Keychain with the following

Orb RAW NS (Blue Trits)
Moki Mini Pendant Knife
Emergency Lighter (BEST Capsule)
Suck UK Key shaped bottle opener
Swisstool Utilikey

Cellphone
Tissot T-Touch Watch
Wenger Soldier Lighter​If I'm anywhere "away from the general public" as ourknife laws in the UK mean I feel uncomfortable with a lock knife unless I have a genuine reason., the above plus-

TiPD-S Mizer
Bradey Allias II Damascus
Canon Camera Battery Wallet containing 6 123s

Lowe Pro Mini Camera Belt Pouch containing
Porsche Design Wenger SAK
Fenix P2D CE
Fisher Pen
Firesteel
Wet Fire Tinder
Plasters and Antiseptic Wipes
Button Compass​ 

Hodsta


----------



## Uncle Bob

*Pants pockets:*
wallet
keys (_Photon III_)
loose change
rubber coin purse
handkerchief
Swiss army knife
_Gerber Infiniti Ultra_

*Shirt:*
ball point pen
small pill case
transit card

*Belt:*
Motorola cell phone

*Columbia vest: *(in fanny pack or jacket pockets if not using vest)
_Inova X5_
_Princeton Tec EOS_
Day-Timer Planner
sunglasses/case
Walgreen's hand sanitizer
Albuterol inhaler
spacer for inhaler


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Update to my otherwise same EDC.

Nokia 6126 to replace my drowned old Nokia. In a different holster so the same thing CAN'T happen to this one!


----------



## 7Freeman

:huh:Trance arrived!:huh:


----------



## 40calibermikey

tadbik said:


> Kershaw 1670BLKST Blur
> Motorola V3x
> Motorola ancient i530
> Civilian Rewind Gear Retractor
> Fenix p1D
> 2 Gb disk on key
> SW99 pistol
> Blackhawk Tactical Pistol Lanyard
> 
> Not included: Latex gloves, trauma bandage, raid hat


 

What type of holster do you have for the SW99? I'm on the search for a better holster for mine.


----------



## Kentuckian

Well I'm pretty new to all of this but so far I carry two lights in belt hosters. A Garrity 9 LED mini light pushing maybe 6-10 lumens ( I guess?) and a Rayovac Sportsman Extreme 3W LED pushing about 60-70 lumens. I wouldn't be without either of them!

PS
I will be upgrading as my finances permit.


----------



## Mad1

carrot said:


> Been working on lightening up my EDC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Black Diamond carabiner with keys, Fenix E0 and Victorinox Classic-SD
> - Pilot EasyTouch Medium
> - McLux PD-S Mizer
> - Spyderco Paramilitary
> - Citizen Skyhawk
> - Atwood Basic Prybaby
> - Boker Subcom
> - Moto V3M
> - Tumi tri-fold wallet
> - Stride Wintergreen gum
> 
> I have since added an Inka pen to my keychain.



What no A2?


----------



## jumpstat

Update.
MY EDC,
Motorola V3i
Bunch of housekeys and carkeys.
McLuxIII Ti-PD (Rides in my front inner pocket)
KL5/M2/Z48 in the front pocket (Sold all other lights)
A Stingray Wallet (with not much money)
A Buck 112C folder
A pack of Malboro (20s)
A Cricket Lighter
And some loose change...


----------



## 7Freeman

Immer wenn ich außer Haus gehe und nicht mit dem Fahrrad fahre.
Sticker ist schon etwas runter, da ich das Cappy schon zwei, dreimal gewaschen habe.

------------------------------------------------------------------

When ever I leave my Home with my Bike.
The Sticker looks so bad, because he was washed with the Cappy two, or three times.


----------



## ReadyFreddy23

left front pocket: blistex, Surefire E2D
right front pocket: Benchmade Griptilian
left rear pocket: small/thin wallet with money, id, credit card, CCW permit
right rear pocket: Benchmade Skirmish

Sometimes I carry my Emerson Karambit or Benchmade Auto Stryker or Kershaw Whirlwind in the right front pocket (depends on my mood)

Where allowed: 
rear right hip: IWB H&K .45 USP Compact Tactical
inside left ankle: Seecamp .32 and 1 extra mag for both
front left hip: Cell phone

Carabiner with keys and valet attachment: House, car, work keys, Leatherman Juice S2, small push button flashlight, and utili key.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

One "kink" to my EDC...

I carry a different color (body) pen depending on the day of the week. All are Gel ink or the best ballpoint refill I could get into them.

I sure am liking my Nokia 6126!


----------



## lctorana

Ultrafire 602D
(+ 3xbutton-cell cheapie on keyring)


----------



## TKC

*I have added a McLux III PD to my EDC!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## tvodrd

Congratulations, that Don guy makes a decent flashlight. 

Larry


----------



## Led75

My edc is the fenix E1 and the spyderco dragon fly and on keychain its a E0


----------



## swxb12

My beat up aluminum mp3 player shell from ebay and week-old L0D CE that already shows a good amount of wear. Earphones are Etymotic ER-4p. Something to block out the extra loud talkers on public transit...


----------



## Brozneo

I currently EDC a SF A2 and a new CREE L1.... A great combo!


----------



## SaVaGe

SF U2 AND A CRKT KNIFE!!!! EVERYWHERE I GO...EXCEPT GOING ON A PLANE..


----------



## smokelaw1

Every day in suit pants:

On twisty keychain, left pocket: Atwood whistle, atwood booger, atwood miniprybaby XL. SliverGripper tweezers, small compass, and lighter in kydex.

RIght pocket: COmtech stinger, keys, LOD-CE, business security devices. 

Rear pockets, all-ett, and razr cell. 

If in a full suit, better (bigger) light (usually Ti-Pd-s), knife (Chris Reeves small classic sebenza), and depending on where I am going, perhaps some other supplies, such as the Doug Ritter emergency kit (if traveling).


----------



## Chazzy151

I carry an Amilite T5, Surefire G2 w/BOG cree, Arc AAA and Wenger SAK on keychain, Spyderco Military CF/BG42, Nokia 3120 cellphone.


----------



## BillBond

Surefire E2L and a Microtech UT6.


----------



## 40calibermikey

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v315/*******mikey/DSC02318.jpg

Glock 19 in a BladeTech IWB
Spare magazine
Nextel i860
Wallet (got it from County Comm. I highly endorsed this product)
Keys
Surefire G2


----------



## mossyoak

Black Razr, McG Ti PD-S, Strider SnG Digicam, Lime Green Jimi Wallet, thats all.


----------



## HotWheels

Inova X1, Inova Microlight on a Leatherman Micra, Sony Ericsson w810i phone, Spyderco Endura, plain leather wallet.


----------



## Warp

Picture is incorrect: Inova X1 is out, Surefire G2 P61 is in.

Glock 26 with GAP enterprises baseplate
2oz Fox Labs cop top OC
Fenix P3D CE
Fenix P1 on key ring
Surefire G2
Spyderco Delica (serrated blade)
Gerber AR3.00 (straight edge)
Wallet with spare door key to car (not ignition)
Cell phone
Ankle carrier with G17 spare magazine and Gerber multi-tool.

Ankle carrier goes with me 95% of the time. Everything else is 100%, as allowed by local laws.


----------



## 40calibermikey

Updated 8/15/07 version :rock:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v315/*******mikey/DSC02329.jpg
Glock 19 in SideArmor IWB
Spare magazine
Ultrafire C2 Cree (bright as hell)
Benchmade
Keys
Not pictured is my wallet.


----------



## Dan0s

I don't understand, maybe its because of our gun laws here in Australia but why do so many of you guys carry a gun around on a daily basis?


----------



## worldedit

All those gats, did you ever "have to" shoot somebody? Your called crazy if you carry a knive in Germany.
My EDC: Wallet, keyring with capsule lighter, button cell led light and GID, cheap Nokia, Liteflux LF2


----------



## revolvergeek

Danos0012 said:


> I don't understand, maybe its because of our gun laws here in Australia but why do so many of you guys carry a gun around on a daily basis?



Partially because I can, but mostly for the same reason that I keep a spare tire, a hydraulic floor jack, trauma kit, fire extinguisher and a couple machetes in my truckbox; you hope not to need them, but they can make all the difference for those very rare occasions when you do need one.


----------



## Warp

worldedit said:


> All those gats, did you ever "have to" shoot somebody?


 
Nope. And I probably won't have to. Hopefully good situational awareness, avoidance of violence prone areas and proper use of other tools (pepper spray, flashlight, etc) as well as good safety practices will avoid the need to ever employ deadly force.


FYI: In something like 95% of defensive gun uses in the United States no shots are fired. The would be victim presenting the firearm makes the thug/criminal rethink their plan. 

The majority of the time shots are fired, nobody is hit. 

The majority of time they are hit, they do not die (80-85% of those shot by a handgun survive).



Defensive gun uses happen _all the time_. They often go unreported, because it is something as simple as brushing your shirt back or putting your hand on the grip of the holstered gun that stops the situation from advancing. However, an armed citizens _killing _their attacker is fairly rare.


----------



## darkninja67

keychain, contact lens case, Samsung YP-T9 MP3 player, wallet, Samsung D807 cell phone, Microtech Vector knife, SureFire E2L Cree


----------



## Wireman

Danos0012 said:


> I don't understand, maybe its because of our gun laws here in Australia but why do so many of you guys carry a gun around on a daily basis?



When you go out into the bush (I believe that's what it's called down under) where there are dangerous animals, isn't it safe to take a rifle?

Well we have dangerous animals all over the streets here, the only difference is that you don't know they are going to hurt you until the last minute, there is often no early warning sign, l they look like normal people at first.

Carrying a sidearm everyday is no different than carrying a rifle out in the bush, or wearing your seatbelt, or putting a fire extinguisher in your home.


----------



## Casual Flashlight User

Wireman said:


> When you go out into the bush (I believe that's what it's called down under) where there are dangerous animals, isn't it safe to take a rifle?
> 
> Well we have dangerous animals all over the streets here, the only difference is that you don't know they are going to hurt you until the last minute, there is often no early warning sign, l they look like normal people at first.
> 
> Carrying a sidearm everyday is no different than carrying a rifle out in the bush, or wearing your seatbelt, or putting a fire extinguisher in your home.


 
Speaking from a UK perspective, I wouldn't hesitate to carry and use a handgun for self defence if it was legal over here. Self defence is *the* greatest and most important human right of all IMO.

Wireman also makes excellent points about the preparedness side of things.


CFU


----------



## Ilikeshinythings

Lately my pocket has been home to an Ultrafire R1 with tailcap reverse clickie. This little thing has come in handy more than any of my lights put together so far, and it fits the pocket with ease amongst my other pocketables. Overall, a kickass light for relatively cheap bright white light. I am on my second CR123 so I may be purchasing some rechargeable RCR123's at some point so I can have much cheaper light. 5 modes is great too! I'm currently experimenting with the strobe on our local street lights to see if I can create the same effect as ambulence' when there are no cars around.


----------



## Ilikeshinythings

I see quite a few guns are carried daily. Living where I live, I would have absolutely no reason to carry a gun around with me. Now, there was a drug bust a few doors down recently, so a gun may just be a good thing to have in my room just in case...maybe even like a 22 so that they run scared as soon as I pull it out from under my bed and **** it. Anyways, how many of u guys that carry guns are Police officers? It's fairly illegal in CA to carry a gun unless you have jumped through the hoops or are an officer of the law, but I understand gun laws are different in different places. As for not carrying guns in australia, what can I say? Australia has more deadly wild animals but we have more deadly wild humans....I guess it's up to you to decide which is truly more dangerous! I would love to live in Australia...I'm getting tired of the fake-*** californian attitude towards everything. I lived here my whole life and I can't stand the people around me! Maybe i'll shine them in the eyes with my EDC R1.


----------



## parnass

Ilikeshinythings said:


> .. I would love to live in Australia...I'm getting tired of the fake-*** californian attitude towards everything. I lived here my whole life and I can't stand the people around me! Maybe i'll shine them in the eyes with my EDC R1.



There are 49 other states in the USA and many are quite different than California in both attitude and knife and firearm laws. I see that you are relatively young. Suggest you travel to other parts of the USA before you become "too" settled.


----------



## Dan0s

Wireman said:


> When you go out into the bush (I believe that's what it's called down under) where there are dangerous animals, isn't it safe to take a rifle?



It would be good to take a gun out in the bush just to be feel safe, but to be honest if you want to shoot the things that are going to kill you then you'd need to be aiming at the ground and hope to hit them every! Other than poisonous snakes and spiders there aren't any big dangerous animals in the bush at all! Watch Wolf Creek (great horror movie) and it will put you off going on an adventure into the middle of nowhere in Australia!
But i can understand which angle you guys are coming from, there is a much larger population over there in the USA so more chance of people that are nut cases and people that would kill you for $20 being around on the street in places you may frequent. Australia is a great place though, i wouldnt want to be anywhere else!


----------



## thunderlight

My [flashlight] EDC has varied over time. For a long time, it has included a high power 3 LED Matterhorn, a Sonic, a Photon Freedom, and an older model Inova Microlight with the switch. Prefer the older Microlight to the newer model. Have had difficulty with the newer model.

I also carry an additional flashlight and this has varied substantially. I am using a Tempo at the moment. Previous lights that this has replaced have included a Palight e-Lite, a UK 2AAA eLed, and others. Have had a variety of problems with the UK 2AAA eLed and decided to abandon 9volts. I may revisit this decision at some point.

What I would like for this additional light is a plastic single AAA 5mm light or similar. There are times when I would like a small plastic light rather than a metal light. Unfortunately, nobody seems to make one that is available in retail outlets. Don't know why since heat sinking would probably not be a significant issue for such a low power LED light.


----------



## Kraid

Left to right: Wallet (containing no money, only debt. US Constitution, NRA membership card, Military ID, Pearl Harbor Naval Shipyard key card.) Sharpie, Bic, Toothpick holder from Olde Tymes in Norwich, CT, Chapstick. Benchmade Gaucho. Keys to Charger LRI Photons x3 (White, Violet, Red). Fenix L2D CE MOP, TiNi SOG Powerlock.
I have at least all of these things on me both at work and home. And usually I have some sort of other toy that rotates out.


----------



## tussery

worldedit said:


> All those gats, did you ever "have to" shoot somebody? Your called crazy if you carry a knive in Germany.
> My EDC: Wallet, keyring with capsule lighter, button cell led light and GID, cheap Nokia, Liteflux LF2


Hah I am from Texas, and personally I don't see a reason to EDC a gun. To me a knife is more than enough and even that I don't carry for self defense. Also I work on a school campus and abide by the no guns on campus law.


----------



## beach honda

A lot of people don't see a "reason" to carry a gun until they are robbed at gunpoint, home invaded, carjacked, etc....

don't become a statistic....

www.nra.org


----------



## FrogmanM

any reason why the last three guns were G-Locks?


----------



## Wireman

worldedit said:


> All those gats, did you ever "have to" shoot somebody? Your called crazy if you carry a knive in Germany.



After what happened in Germany not so long ago, I would think carrying a sidearm would be considered a good idea.


----------



## TCW 60

Wireman said:


> After what happened in Germany not so long ago, I would think carrying a sidearm would be considered a good idea.



What do you mean, the Mafia-shooting in Duisburg at the 08/15/07?


----------



## beach honda

FrogmanM said:


> any reason why the last three guns were G-Locks?


 

Yes, they are great, dependable firearms....


----------



## Warp

FrogmanM said:


> any reason why the last three guns were G-Locks?


 
Glocks are relatively inexpensive, common, easy to shoot, stone cold reliable, available in a variety of sizes and calibers, have a large aftermarket supply of holsters and accessories and use readily available, cheap, reliable magazines.

They are also extremely corrosion resistant.

http://www.theprepared.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=90&Itemid=40

http://www.teamglock.com/PistolInfo/pistolpage.htm

www.glocktalk.com


As for why people carry a gun: Violent crime happens. Every day. In every country. Why do not want to be able to defend yourself should you be the intended victim?


----------



## Wireman

TCW 60 said:


> What do you mean, the Mafia-shooting in Duisburg at the 08/15/07?



Keep telling yourself that.


----------



## Vinnyp

beach honda said:


> A lot of people don't see a "reason" to carry a gun until they are robbed at gunpoint, home invaded, carjacked, etc....
> 
> don't become a statistic....
> 
> www.nra.org


 
I try to avoid these debates but .. If you are robbed at gunpoint or carjacked how does carrying a gun help? Statistics show you are far more likely to be shot if you carry a gun. Home invasion is a different matter but that's not about EDC.


----------



## TCW 60

Very easy here, it's forbidden to carry a gun. To get this license you must be an endangered person.


----------



## Wireman

Vinnyp said:


> I try to avoid these debates but .. If you are robbed at gunpoint or carjacked how does carrying a gun help? Statistics show you are far more likely to be shot if you carry a gun. Home invasion is a different matter but that's not about EDC.



No, BS. Statistics do NOT show that. That is simply a cop out that anti 2nd amendment people spout out. 

Or... Can you *prove* it? And by prove, I do *NOT* mean a link to stats on an anti firearm website fabricated by blowhards out to rob us of our Constitutional rights..


----------



## Vinnyp

Wireman said:


> No, BS. Statistics do NOT show that. That is simply a cop out that anti 2nd amendment people spout out.
> 
> Or... Can you *prove* it? And by prove, I do *NOT* mean a link to stats on an anti firearm website fabricated by blowhards out to rob us of our Constitutional rights..


 
I am not American I have no interest in 2nd Amendment rights which incidentally do not allow concealed weapon carrying as far as I understand the US courts have said? I have nothing against gun ownership at all. I am curious if the figures don't agree with you, will you stop carrying?

I am in law enforcement and frequently have to carry a gun. I have trained with US law enforcement and several others worldwide. So I know how useless a firearm is as a self-defence weapon (it's a great weapon just not for what is ACTUALLY self defence). I also know that as a usefulness to weight ratio it's almost as useful as carrying rattlesnake anti venom in a US city.

I also am involved in cross border studies on international co-operation and my area of expertise is firearms. The Statistics do all show that worldwide the carriage of firearms significantly increases the risk. The US figures are easy to find from the National Violent Death Reporting System. However of course raw figures can be misleading as you will no doubt tell me. If you want studies on US crimes then I suppose the most independent is Clarke and Mayhew since they are a UK crime prevention company hired to try and reduce violent crime in the US, staying outside the US for independence we also have Martin Killias from the Lausaune University in Switzerland. US reputable studies not from anti gun campaigners are the University of California (K M Grassel, G J Wintemute, M A Wright and M P Romero) or the published works of McDowall D, Lofton C, Wiersema B. Easing in the Journal of Criminal Law and Criminology. There are loads of others. On the other hand there are none that show otherwise (other than the laughable and quickly discredited Lott and Mustard funded by the NRA). The easiest and most reliable figures (largest sample) to interpret are the Unversity of California from a study of over 215000 deaths. they found you were 2.4 times as likely to be the victim of a handgun murder as an unarmed person. 

But the most damning figures of all against allowing carriage of guns is a comparison between the US and your close neighbour Canada. A higher percentage of the population in Canada own firearms than the US but they generally are not allowed to CCW. The US has 3 times the murder rate, twice the aggravated assault rate and over 1 and half times the robbery rate but overall crime levels are about the same.


----------



## scubasteve1942

How about we get back on topic. There is no need to turn this thread into a CCW and 2nd amendment debate. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wireman

Vinnyp said:


> I am not American I have no interest in 2nd Amendment rights which incidentally do not allow concealed weapon carrying as far as I understand the US courts have said?


 Can you show me where that has been said?



> I have nothing against gun ownership at all. I am curious if the figures don't agree with you, will you stop carrying?


 I do not carry, I am not allowed to carry in the state that I live in. People like you have taken away my Constitutional right to do so.


> I also am involved in cross border studies on international co-operation and my area of expertise is firearms. The Statistics do all show that worldwide the carriage of firearms significantly increases the risk.


 Where are the hard facts to back this assertion up? I asked for them, yet you have not provided them, why is that?


> The US figures are easy to find from the National Violent Death Reporting System.


 Show me, prove what you said.


> However of course raw figures can be misleading as you will no doubt tell me.


 I won't say that. I have not see any raw figures from you, BTW, so why even bring it up?


> If you want studies on US crimes then I suppose the most independent is Clarke and Mayhew since they are a UK crime prevention company hired to try and reduce violent crime in the US, staying outside the US for independence we also have Martin Killias from the Lausaune University in Switzerland. US reputable studies not from anti gun campaigners are the University of California (K M Grassel, G J Wintemute, M A Wright and M P Romero) or the published works of McDowall D, Lofton C, Wiersema B. Easing in the Journal of Criminal Law and Criminology. There are loads of others. On the other hand there are none that show otherwise (other than the laughable and quickly discredited Lott and Mustard funded by the NRA). The easiest and most reliable figures (largest sample) to interpret are the Unversity of California from a study of over 215000 deaths. they found you were 2.4 times as likely to be the victim of a handgun murder as an unarmed person.


 Again, you are pulling figures from the top of you head, not once have you shown one bit of empirical evidence to prove your point. 

What you have done is equivalent to me saying "Elephants are only 4 inches tall, you can find proof by reading what the elephant hating hippies in California have said as well as a bunch of other propaganda authors and groups."

That isn't going to work here, we require evidence.


> But the most damning figures of all against allowing carriage of guns is a comparison between the US and your close neighbour Canada. A higher percentage of the population in Canada own firearms than the US but they generally are not allowed to CCW. The US has 3 times the murder rate, twice the aggravated assault rate and over 1 and half times the robbery rate but overall crime levels are about the same.


 And how is that the fault of carrying firearms? What you just said makes no sense whatsoever.
If I were to use your logic, I could get into a drug argument and say that Canada's murder rate is lower than the US because weed is legal there while illegal here. Pot lowers your murder rate, I just proved it!

Seriously, you have proven absolutely nothing. All you have done is shown your anti firearm mentality and how it sways you to proclaim BS that you can't prove.


----------



## worldedit

No matter why you carry the gun, to defend youself or to be cool. What does such a thing cost? Wont it be cheaper handing over your wallet than shooting the thief?

You gunslingers dont have to get aggressive. We wont touch your guns, just keep them away from us defenceless people.


----------



## Wireman

worldedit said:


> No matter why you carry the gun, to defend youself or to be cool. What does such a thing cost? Wont it be cheaper handing over your wallet than shooting the thief?



Yeah, cause the only thing that happens is your wallet gets stolen. 

Keep pulling the wool over your eyes, don't pay attention to the other crimes happening everyday, from rape- to forcing a woman to perform oral sex on her toddler son, then multilating her. THINGS LIKE THIS DON'T HAPPEN IN YOUR FAIRY TALE WORLD, HUH?

Why did you buy a car that has $2,000 worth of safety equipment in it? You'll never get into a car accident either, now will you?

Sheep.


----------



## parnass

scubasteve1942 said:


> How about we get back on topic. There is no need to turn this thread into a CCW and 2nd amendment debate. :thumbsup:



Amen!


----------



## worldedit

Wireman said:


> Yeah, cause the only thing that happens is your wallet gets stolen.
> 
> Keep pulling the wool over your eyes, don't pay attention to the other crimes happening everyday, from rape- to forcing a woman to perform oral sex on her toddler son, then multilating her. THINGS LIKE THIS DON'T HAPPEN IN YOUR FAIRY TALE WORLD, HUH?
> 
> Why did you buy a car that has $2,000 worth of safety equipment in it? You'll never get into a car accident either, now will you?
> 
> Sheep.



I dont even know anybody who has been robbed. Those things happen, but its more likely to win millions in the lottery. If its different where you live, i wouldnt want to be there. Do you really think a gun is a safety equipment? Why dont you get youself a bullet proof west?


----------



## Wireman

worldedit said:


> I dont even know anybody who has been robbed.


 Either do I. I also don't know anyone who had their house burn down, so should I get rid of my smoke detectors???



> Those things happen, but its more likely to win millions in the lottery.


 Prove it. Let's see the odds.



> If its different where you live, i wouldnt want to be there.


 It's the same through out the country


> Do you really think a gun is a safety equipment?


 I know it is, as does anyone else with an IQ larger than their shoe size.

A bat, a knife, mace, keys, etc. etc. can all be used as safety equipment in a bad situation.



> Why dont you get youself a bullet proof west?


Do you mean vest? If so, I have one (job requirement).

A vest is a very intrusive device, VERY. A sidearm is something that most people will forget is there, it fits in well. 

I have seat belts and air bags in my car, but I do not wear a helmet or have a roll cage. Same difference.


----------



## worldedit

You miss my point (and my iq). To carry a gun would make me feel save to. But to standing next to someone who has a gun gives me the creeps. I dont have to proof anything to you, im telling my opinion. Why are you so aggressive? Cant you dicuss something without offending me?


----------



## Warp

Vinnyp said:


> I try to avoid these debates but .. If you are robbed at gunpoint or carjacked how does carrying a gun help? Statistics show you are far more likely to be shot if you carry a gun. Home invasion is a different matter but that's not about EDC.


 
Those statistics are complete and utter bullcrap.




worldedit said:


> No matter why you carry the gun, to defend youself or to be cool. What does such a thing cost? Wont it be cheaper handing over your wallet than shooting the thief?


 

*Do you know how often the person who hands over the wallet is then shot? What if they don't want the wallet, what if they want to rape your wife/daughter? What if they want to kill you? *

Do you know how often something like this happens?:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pH3z7H4S-XI

The robber shoots the clerk point blank three times FOR NO REASON just before leaving. 

Or how about this?

http://www.cnn.com/2007/US/08/11/parlor.attack.ap/index.html

Beating the hell out of four grandmothers with a hammer for no reason. Yeah, just give them the wallet and you'll be okay. SUUURE thing.




worldedit said:


> You miss my point (and my iq). To carry a gun would make me feel save to. But to standing next to someone who has a gun gives me the creeps.


 
That's your problem.

I grew up in Indiana, where 1 out of every 16 adults is licensed to carry a handgun. I now live in GA, where there are quite a few gun owners as well. 







Vinnyp said:


> I am not American I have no interest in 2nd Amendment rights which incidentally do not allow concealed weapon carrying as far as I understand the US courts have said?


No, they have no said that. "the right to keep and *bare *arms"




Vinnyp said:


> I have nothing against gun ownership at all. I am curious if the figures don't agree with you, will you stop carrying?


I wouldn't, because the only way the figures won't agree is if they do not represent reality. Criminals ALWAYS have and ALWAYS will injure, rape, main, torture and kill other people. You and you alone bear ultimate responsibilty for your personal safety.





Vinnyp said:


> So I know how useless a firearm is as a self-defence weapon (it's a great weapon just not for what is ACTUALLY self defence). I also know that as a usefulness to weight ratio it's almost as useful as carrying rattlesnake anti venom in a US city.


 


http://www.claytoncramer.com/gundefenseblog/blogger.html



Vinnyp said:


> The Statistics do all show that worldwide the carriage of firearms significantly increases the risk. .


 
No. The way it works is that criminals are more likely to arm themselves, and criminals are more likely to be shot. 

Why don't you look at only those who LEGALLY carry a gun, with a clean criminal record, who are do not participate in criminal activity, and see what happens.






Vinnyp said:


> But the most damning figures of all against allowing carriage of guns is a comparison between the US and your close neighbour Canada. A higher percentage of the population in Canada own firearms than the US but they generally are not allowed to CCW. The US has 3 times the murder rate, twice the aggravated assault rate and over 1 and half times the robbery rate but overall crime levels are about the same.


 
BS. Canadadians do not own more guns. Keep in mind that nobody knows exactly how many guns are in the US because most of them do not have to be registered (which only leads to confiscation)


Also: Please, _please _show me proof that a measurable % of those crimes are committed by people LAWFULLY carrying a handgun.

US Citizens licensed to carry a handgun have a lower arrest rate than off duty police officers. The people lawfully carrying handguns _are not the ones committing the violent crimes!_




Pick up "More Guns, Less Crime" or "The Bias against Guns" by doctor John Lott.


http://gunfacts.info/pdfs/gun-facts/4.0/GunFacts4-0-Screen.pdf


----------



## beach honda

Wireman, Warp.... I feel you on the sheep thing, but unless we get back on topic, they r just going to shut us down....

So lets get back to seeing some action shots. I want to see those pockets, people!


----------



## worldedit

I heard a story about a police officer. His wife was very afraid cause he had to handle a gun. To make her feel better, he pulled out his gun and demonstrated how safe it was. Then he accidently shot her.
Please dont kill me cause i cant prove this. But you know how much friendly fire the police got to deal with. I hope you can handle your gun better than this poor man.


----------



## tussery

Here to get back on topic some:






Surefire E2D with Strike bezel adapted KL4. (Main carry light)
Surefire E2L Cree (Carry this sometimes over the E2D)
Benchmade HK 14460SBT Nitrous Blitz assisted opener.
Keys
Wallet
Motorola SLVR
Traser 6500 with The Band®


----------



## Warp

worldedit said:


> I heard a story about a police officer. His wife was very afraid cause he had to handle a gun. To make her feel better, he pulled out his gun and demonstrated how safe it was. Then he accidently shot her.
> Please dont kill me cause i cant prove this. But you know how much friendly fire the police got to deal with. I hope you can handle your gun better than this poor man.


 

FYI: Accidental gun deaths are very, very low. There are something like 280 million guns in the US, and very very few accidental gun deaths.

The real killer: Automobibiles. Over _40,000 _deaths per year.

And when it comes to children, more drown in buckets.

For good measure, there are four basic rules for safe gun handling that everybody should know:

1) Always treat every gun as if it were loaded
2) Never allow the gun to point at something you are not willing to shoot.
3) KEEP YOUR FINGER OFF THE TRIGGER, and out of the trigger guard, unless/until your sights are on target and you are preparing to fire.
4) Know your target and what lies beyond.


In order to do something stupid like shoot yourself or your wife (natural selection at work there) you have to break _multiple _rules.


----------



## Wireman

worldedit said:


> You miss my point (and my iq). To carry a gun would make me feel save to. But to standing next to someone who has a gun gives me the creeps. I dont have to proof anything to you, im telling my opinion. Why are you so aggressive? Cant you dicuss something without offending me?



I surely could discuss something without offending you, but I refuse to. You opffended me when you spouted out BS, so I am just returning the favor.

You weren't posting your opinion, you were posting statements as fact, when they actually weren't. Misinformation like that offends me, and everyone else with a pulse.

If you have a problem standing next to someone with a gun, you better get one of your own, cause there are hundreds of thousands of criminals who have guns and want to use them to hurt you. The people who you SHOULD want to stand next to are the honest, law abiding citizens who only carry a firearm to defend their own life, and possibly yours too.


----------



## worldedit

Those rules are a good thing.

@tussery: How do you carry this? Im shure you dont want a strike bezel near your cell phone.

Maybe you all could put holsters, pouches etc. on the pix too.


----------



## Warp

Warp said:


> Picture is incorrect: Inova X1 is out, Surefire G2 P61 is in.
> 
> Glock 26 with GAP enterprises baseplate
> 2oz Fox Labs cop top OC
> Fenix P3D CE
> Fenix P1 on key ring
> Surefire G2
> Spyderco Delica (serrated blade)
> Gerber AR3.00 (straight edge)
> Wallet with spare door key to car (not ignition)
> Cell phone
> Ankle carrier with G17 spare magazine and Gerber multi-tool.
> 
> Ankle carrier goes with me 95% of the time. Everything else is 100%, as allowed by local laws.


 
FYI: Everything that goes in a holster has the holster present in this picture.

My lights all go in pockets.


----------



## jzmtl

Warp said:


> FYI: Everything that goes in a holster has the holster present in this picture.
> 
> My lights all go in pockets.


How do you fit all those crap in comfortably? I have a spyderco Endura, a fenix p3d, plus the usual cellphone, keys, wallet and it's already really too much.


----------



## Warp

jzmtl said:


> How do you fit all those crap in comfortably? I have a spyderco Endura, a fenix p3d, plus the usual cellphone, keys, wallet and it's already really too much.


 

Gun in IWB holster on proper gun belt.
Fox labs 2oz pepper spray and Fenix P3D upright in left front pocket.
Wallet right back pocket.
Cell phone at bottom of right front pocket, horizontally. 
Keychain (with P1) in right front pocket, hanging via the clip from a belt loop, they all stay above the phone.
Gerber clipped to right front pocket.
Surefire G2 in pocket on the right side of my jeans and Spyderco Delica clipped to outside pocket on left pant leg. (carpenter jeans) All my jeans are the same basic design. There is a great pocket on the outside/right that will hold a G2/6P sized light perfectly. It absolutely will not fall out but can be quickly retrieved.


----------



## AndyTiedye

flashlight: Draco or one of the McGizmos
swiss army knive/watch/altimeter: Vic Traveller Lite
pen: Lindauer
phone: iPhone
wallet: "Tactical wallet" (edcforums)




beach honda said:


> A lot of people don't see a "reason" to carry a gun until they are robbed at gunpoint, home invaded, carjacked



What good is your gun going to do you when someone else has a gun pointed at your head?
These are YOUR examples.
How would your gun help you in those situations?


----------



## jzmtl

Well damn, I can't imagine that would be comfortable. Maybe you don't mind it but I really can't stuff that many things in my pocket.


----------



## Warp

jzmtl said:


> Well damn, I can't imagine that would be comfortable. Maybe you don't mind it but I really can't stuff that many things in my pocket.


 
Yeah, it's fine.

Stuff in my pocket used to irritate me, but just like getting used to a wallet...well, you get used to it and it feels off if you don't have them.

Speaking of which, the most uncomfortable thing I carry is my wallet.


----------



## tussery

worldedit said:


> @tussery: How do you carry this? Im shure you dont want a strike bezel near your cell phone.



I wear Carhartt Carpenter jeans so I keep my flashlight in the small pocket on the left side of my jeans, and the cellphone in the small pocket on the right side. Keys and knife in my right pocket.


----------



## Wireman

AndyTiedye said:


> What good is your gun going to do you when someone else has a gun pointed at your head?
> These are YOUR examples.
> How would your gun help you in those situations?



Not everything is as black and white as you make it out to be. The criminal threatening his life will most likely take his eyes (or gun) off of the victim, in which the victim might be able to get a shot off, effectively *saving his own life*. 

With gun ownership comes responsibility, mainly training (whether home or professional) and practice. With those two items it gets easier to use your own firearm while one is being pointed at you.

Hey look, they want more then just a wallet, this couldn't be true according to worldedit!
Execution of 4 innocent people (three died, one lived after being shot in the head) http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2007/08/09/national/main3151177.shtml

Hey AndyTiedye, I'd rather go down at least *trying* to defend myself, instead of *letting* someone execute me. That's the difference between me and you, and the reason why you are a sheep.


----------



## Hodsta

Guys -suggest this is taken to the Underground. This is a great, long running thread, and I for one would not like to see it CLOSED.


----------



## Vinnyp

Wireman said:


> Can you show me where that has been said?


here for example Do you know what your 2nd amendment actually says? _"A well regulated militia being necessary to the security of a free State, the right of the People to keep and bear arms, shall not be infringed" _Are you a member of the militia? Do you know what bear arms means? From the Oxford Dictionary _"to serve as a soldier, do military service, fight,"_ So you still have the right to do all this.


Wireman said:


> Where are the hard facts to back this assertion up? I asked for them, yet you have not provided them, why is that?
> AND
> Show me, prove what you said.
> AND
> Again, you are pulling figures from the top of you head, not once have you shown one bit of empirical evidence to prove your point.


 I gave you four or five sources you only have to look them up if you don't believe me. Google is your friend I imagine for most of them but you may have to go to a library since I am not about to post the books to you. I did quote a figure if you carry a firearm you are 2.4 times more likely to be murdered by a firearm Oh and that was lawfully owned. You are also 16.7 times more likely to die by accuident from a gunshot or 18.9 times more likely to commit suicide with one.


----------



## Warp

Vinnyp said:


> here for example Do you know what your 2nd amendment actually says? _"A well regulated militia being necessary to the security of a free State, the right of the People to keep and bear arms, shall not be infringed" _Are you a member of the militia? Do you know what bear arms means?


 
I am a member of the militia. 

_U.S. Code Title 10 Section 311. Militia: composition and classes_
_(a) The militia of the United States consists of all able-bodied males at least 17 years of age and, except as provided in section 313 of title 32, under 45 years of age who are, or who have made a declaration of intention to become, citizens of the United States and of female citizens of the United States who are members of the National Guard. 
(b) The classes of the militia are— 
(1) the organized militia, which consists of the National Guard and the Naval Militia; and 
(2) the unorganized militia, which consists of the members of the militia who are not members of the National Guard or the Naval Militia._ 

And I'll bet he is too.

But that is beside the point. That "militia" argument is not valid. It does not say that the "militia" has the right to keep and bear arms. It says "_the right of the People to keep and bear arms, shall not be infringed". _*Of the people. *


----------



## tussery

Vinnyp said:


> You are also 16.7 times more likely to die by accuident from a gunshot or 18.9 times more likely to commit suicide with one.


That would only seem logical as you would practically have to own a gun for either to happen...


----------



## Wireman

Vinnyp said:


> here for example Do you know what your 2nd amendment actually says? _"A well regulated militia being necessary to the security of a free State, the right of the People to keep and bear arms, shall not be infringed" _Are you a member of the militia? Do you know what bear arms means? From the Oxford Dictionary _"to serve as a soldier, do military service, fight,"_ So you still have the right to do all this.
> I gave you four or five sources you only have to look them up if you don't believe me. Google is your friend I imagine for most of them but you may have to go to a library since I am not about to post the books to you. I did quote a figure if you carry a firearm you are 2.4 times more likely to be murdered by a firearm Oh and that was lawfully owned. You are also 16.7 times more likely to die by accuident from a gunshot or 18.9 times more likely to commit suicide with one.



Your little militia argument has been bashed so I don't have to go into that.

What left? Just more numbers? No proof at all other than anti-firearm statistics made up on the spot.

BTW guys, owning a firearm makes you more likely to kill yourself, did you read that? Next he'll say that eating bananas will make you more likely to get run over by a train.


----------



## Warp

tussery said:


> That would only seem logical as you would practically have to own a gun for either to happen...


 

Yeah, imagine that, in order to shoot yourself with, or committ suicide with, a gun...you first have to have one. 
:laughing:

The lengths some people will go to.


If you believe you are not competent enough to handle a firearm without shooting yourself, then don't. If we think we are able to do so, that is our choice. 

If you believe you will committ suicide with your gun, should you own one, then please seak professional help immediately.


----------



## Warp

This is quite off topic.

I am not horribly familier with CPF's over setup, only usually visit a couple forums.

If somebody else would like to start a new thread in whatever the off topic/general discussion area is....and post a link in this thread....what would be best, I am sure.


----------



## beach honda

WARPS PIC ____^


Warp, mine is quite similar to yours, except make mine a milt sparks VM2 and a G19. Make mine a spyderco para-millie, and add a mcgizmo Ti-PD. Fox labs? CHECK! Fenix? CHECK!

Sweet!


----------



## Vinnyp

Wireman said:


> Your little militia argument has been bashed so I don't have to go into that.


 
Well apart from the fact that the court link I provided agree with my bashed argument and of course there is always the meaning of bear arms.

Suicide and accident aside we are left with stark fact if you lawfully carry a gun in California you are 2.4 times more likely to be murdered with one. The conclusion of the whole study in summary was "_Among adults who died in California in 1998, those dying from violence were more likely than those dying from non-injury causes to have purchased a handgun_".


----------



## jzmtl

Warp said:


> Yeah, it's fine.
> 
> Stuff in my pocket used to irritate me, but just like getting used to a wallet...well, you get used to it and it feels off if you don't have them.
> 
> Speaking of which, the most uncomfortable thing I carry is my wallet.



It's probalby because you carry it in your back pocket.

Believe it or not, I used to do that, but after sitting for a while, like driving, my back would get uncomfortable. I never paid much attention to it till another guy mentioned that his doctor suggested to not carry anything in back pocket for his back pain, and it worked! Now I don't put anything in my back pocket anymore, and never had a problem since.


----------



## Warp

Vinnyp said:


> Well apart from the fact that the court link I provided agree with my bashed argument and of course there is always the meaning of bear arms.
> 
> *Suicide and accident aside we are left with stark fact if you lawfully carry a gun in California you are 2.4 times more likely to be murdered with one*. The conclusion of the whole study in summary was "_Among adults who died in California in 1998, those dying from violence were more likely than those dying from non-injury causes to have purchased a handgun_".


 
Can you provide the proof of that, please? 

Again, like I said before: Criminals are more likely to be attacked/killed, and criminals are more likely to own/carry guns.

The fact is that owning/carrying a gun for self defense makes you safer. 

If youd ont' beleive that, don't carry a gun, and pray to God you are not assaulted/killed and your wife/children are not raped because you were unable to adequately defend yourself and your family


Kali also presents unique circumstances. In many counties you can only get a permit to lawfully carry a gun if you are already in danger of being attacked/murdered because it is "may issue"!


----------



## Warp

BTW: I noticed you linked a several year old court case from a court located in San Francisco:

On June 12, 2006 San Francisco Superior Court Judge James Warren struck down the San Francisco handgun ban, asserting that under California law local officials do not have the authority to ban firearms from law-abiding citizens.


----------



## Vinnyp

Warp said:


> Can you provide the proof of that, please?


 
As I said google is your friend for a summary


----------



## Warp

Vinnyp said:


> As I said google is your friend for a summary


 

First of all, supporting your claims is _your _responsibility, not mine. Not anybody else's.

Second of all, the research you listed (from a bias source, I am sure...not to mention is a very screwed up state) does not support your statement.

It's right there in the title. 

The article linked does not even touch on carrying a handgun!


----------



## TigerhawkT3

The gun discussion should probably be kept to the Underground, as Hodsta suggested.

Here's what I carry:

Pens:
-SS Inka with an Inka cartridge
-Ti Inka with Fisher universal cartridge
My plan is to use the SS one until it's dry, then stop carrying it in favor of the Ti/Fisher.

Lights:
-L1D-CE/NiMH
-Huntlight FT-01XSE P4
-Gladius/FM34
-Liteflux LF2 SSC 10440
I think I might remove the Huntlight, since it has flickering issues. I don't know if it's the contacts (probably) or the electronics (possibly, since the problem seems to go away with a freshly-charged cell), but it's aggravating. When there's a >16340 Liteflux with the features I want, I hope to replace the L1D with it. The Gladius is staying, and my new LF2 has been great!

Knives:
-$10 Master Cutlery "Delta Force" folder (Shane Sloan design)
-SOG Trident (all black)
-SOG black oxide EOD PowerLock (B61)
-SAK classic
-UtiliKey
I usually carry a <2" auto as well, but the magnets I attached keep coming unglued. I'll probably just get some adhesive-backed Velcro for it. I've been using my Trident a lot more since my friend actually USED it and put some big ol' scuffs on the blade. I'm seeing a lot of really nice knives around here: Sebbies, Microtechs, etc. I might consider getting a new knife; or rather, I might consider getting a job, and then getting a new knife. :laughing: I was using the small flat screwdriver on my UtiliKey yesterday night to tighten a soldering iron tip, and the driver tip snapped! I might get a new UtiliKey, but I don't know.

Other:
-Auto Card Manager (wallet)
-Wrist strap (for L1D-CE)
-Cell phone
-Keys
-Plastic bag (for doggie cleanup)
-Cash, old receipts
-Whatever I feel like

When my Doan's Mg block, Strike Master K7, and Blast Match arrive in the mail, I'll probably start carrying one or more firestarting kits. Last time I needed to start a fire, we had to bum some gasoline off another party. How embarassing...


----------



## dano

*This is the only warning: STOP the gun/anti-gun debating. This is not the place, nor the overall forum for it. No matter what side you fall on, you will NEVER convince the other side. It's dragging this thread down.*

There will be NO final word from anyone. From this post onwards, this thread will be on-topic.

Anyone deviating back into the gun debate will have a nice CPF vacation.

AGAIN, NO MORE DEBATE.

-dan


----------



## LuxLuthor

10 minutes ago, there was a Snickers bar in my pocket. Alas, now my pockets are empty since I shifted the contents into my stomach.


----------



## jzmtl

Question for those of you carry pens, do you prefer a cheap throw away type, or some well contructed more expensive ones?


----------



## AndyTiedye

LuxLuthor said:


> 10 minutes ago, there was a Snickers bar in my pocket. Alas, now my pockets are empty since I shifted the contents into my stomach.



Well, right at the moment I'm in my jammies, which don't have any pockets.
I have my Draco around my neck though.


----------



## Dan0s

Damn no more pro gun/anti gun talk, back on topic though yeah?
I've always got my trusty L4
Wallet (generally have it)
Nokia 6230i
And last of all car/house keys with one of those little key ring lights


----------



## TigerhawkT3

LuxLuthor said:


> 10 minutes ago, there was a Snickers bar in my pocket. Alas, now my pockets are empty since I shifted the contents into my stomach.





jzmtl said:


> Question for those of you carry pens, do you prefer a cheap throw away type, or some well contructed more expensive ones?


I definitely prefer a well-constructed, more expensive pen. Since Nite-Ize bought Inka, Inka pens have gone way down in price. Space Pens (of all the various types) aren't too expensive either. My Ti Inka was about $35, and that's on the costly side for ordinary EDC pens.


----------



## Warp

Depends, on the pens.


If I am somewhere that does not allow weapons, even knives (say, an airplane, for example) I am much more likely to carry a nice, solid, strong, metalic pen.


----------



## KenAnderson

Rotring 600 series ballpoint. A serious tool and nice pen.






Warp said:


> Depends, on the pens.
> 
> 
> If I am somewhere that does not allow weapons, even knives (say, an airplane, for example) I am much more likely to carry a nice, solid, strong, metalic pen.


----------



## lio

Here is my current edc:


----------



## Supernam

Novatac baby... Novatac. :twothumbs


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

For pens my "thing" is to get brightly colored pens and put good writing BLACK ink cartridges in them. Such as buying a pack of multi-color fine point Papermates and a pack a of Bold point black and changing out the F for B in the colors I like.

In my shirt pocket today is a Foray pen in bright orange with a black bold roller GEL refill.

These pens are all primarily plastic but I'd no more wish to be stabbed by one than an all metal pen!


----------



## schiesz

For Pens, I really need a blue ink pen for work, and currently keep a stainless Parker Jotter in my desk, and a Ti coated Fisher space pen (that I bought on these forums) in my bag. The Jotter really sees more use, and its a great pen, especially for the price. The fisher really gets used in the bathtub by my wife more than by me, but I do really like it.

schiesz


----------



## Kelvino

Leatherman is not always with me, but today it was lucky.

Wallet, watch and headset were too shy...


----------



## CLHC

Other than the mobile telecommunications gadgets that most of us EDC, here's my current "stuff" that's on my person. (Not much difference as my ealier post back in April though a slight slimming)

SF.A2 (Green LEDs)
3[M]ini.Mag
McLux.III.PD

Pro-Tech.Runt
SF.Delta.FCUK

A.T. Cross.Roadster

.won rof it s'tahT


----------



## Raoul_Duke

RiZA Is that a gunner grip PT?

I didn't know they made those yet.

I lost My PT recently,  I may have to get another to cheer me up


----------



## Kelvino

Raoul_Duke said:


> RiZA Is that a gunner grip PT?
> 
> I didn't know they made those yet.
> 
> I lost My PT recently,  I may have to get another to cheer me up


I'm sorry for your lost...

No, sadly Strider doesn't make GG PTs.
When I saw those gunner grip SMFs I hoped Strider would come up with a run of GG PTs,
but i read somewhere it won't happen any soon.
So I was happy to find somebody to modify it a little.


----------



## Raoul_Duke

Nice PT.

Thanks for the extra pics.


----------



## mulotozink

all gray and/or black

arc aaa-P
timex


usB memory thing for school and 160 GB HARD drive 

waterproof casio cellphone

olyymous waterproof camera 

extra battery 

and sog flash II
:twothumbs


----------



## Unforgiven

Thread continued here.


----------

